# The Keybearers (Action!)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

_The city of Dauth. Capital of the Arkaran Royalty and their domain, the prime authority on the world of Destora. It was a thriving metropolis, a place on the forefront of technological development and innovation. Vast skyscrapers cloud the view of the ground and sky and the air was often filled with the hum of hovering vehicles. _

...

_Yet now, it was silent. The sky had darkened into a night that had lasted the past month, and the lights of the buildings were all but blinked out. Advertisement boards flickered with nothing but static casting shadows of unseen occupants and fading memories._ 

Approaching one such board were three individuals bearing the insignia of the Keyblade Temple of Light. Two young men and a young woman stared up at the screen for a few moments, wreathed in the light of the dimming portal behind them. Moments later the portal had closed and they stood only in the dying light of the billboard. 

Dawn, Bayle and Varun, the three of you have been sent here to investigate the cessation in communication between the temple and the authorities of Dauth. An initial inspection upon your arrival shows no signs of life, but perplexingly, there are no traces of Darkness to account for the disappearance of everyone within the city. You can speculate at this point, but for the most part you have no real leads to follow. 

--- --- --- 

Across the town there was more sign of damage, seeming to hint that there was an epicentre to whatever event had befallen the place. Darkness ebbed and flowed about, receeding after a few moments to reveal the arrival of three more Keybearers, these clearly attuned to the Dark. 

Titus, Hazim and Magar, the three of you have been dispatched to your temple likewise to uncover why the world has cut off all communication. Dauth had always been known to keep regular contact and for it to miss a scheduled update required response in the form of a swift investigation. The section of the city you emerged into has been wrecked and demolished, with no signs of any inhabitants. More perplexing is the lack of any accompanying residual darkness normally associated with a heartless attack. You can speculate for the moment, but for the time being there is little to discern.

--- --- --- 

_The peace was not to last, as the presence of visitors caused the dormant presence to stir once more. As the two groups approached the city centre from opposite sides, an explosion in the town centre caused both of them to increase their pace..._

--- --- --- 

Kyranus, Maleek, and Rumbling Earth, the three of you arrived directly in the city central square for the same reasons as the others. Before you could approach the City Governance building before you a wave of creatures materialized seemingly from nowhere. Initially they resembled mere shadows cut down easily by Rumbling Earth’s Quake magic. A second wave sprang up moments later, to be scythed down by Kyranus’ keyblade as he threw it in a wide returning arc. But no matter how many you cut down, more continue to rise. Defend yourselves! 

--- --- --- 

Light Wielders, you will arrive from the north, Dark Wielders will arrive from the west to join battle with the Disciples of Balance. Swarms of heartless are piling into the city center from nowhere, most of them merely shadows, but there were inevitably neoshadows among them. You can comfortably eliminate a few dozen shadows easily enough, or you can instead choose to target the far more dangerous neoshadows in an attempt to weaken the link between this realm and the Dark. (note that you will initially be unable to slay any neoshadows until the next update)

Nobody can use further Light or Dark techniques at this time, the presence of multiple disciplines means more finesse is required to prevent further disruption. You must rely on Keyblade Techniques and magic to end this battle.

As trying as the situation may seem, your actions will determine the outcome of the battle as detailed below...

--- --- --- 



Unit: Shadow
Threat: Low
Description: Small creatures resembling corporeal silhouettes, shadows pose little threat to a skilled opponent but invariably attack in swarms of hundreds and sometimes thousands. Their presence typically presages a primary incursion, and they are often the last heartless to leave a destroyed world. 

Unit: Neoshadow
Threat: Medium
Description: Resembling shadows, but larger and more anthromorphic, these creatures possess far more cunning and power than their simpler brethren. They are formed from a greater concentration of Dark energy than shadows and their destruction tends to weaken the link between realms, making them a prime target and thus subject to increased protection from their inferiors.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I materialized in the centre of the courtyard. My fellow temple members Tav'eran Maleek and the curiously named Rumbling Earth appeared beside me. Turning I surveyed the scenery and was markedly surprised that it was empty, the normally bustling city seemingly uninhabited. Despite this and for no lack of trying I could sense no trace of darkness and so I did not expend the neccesary willpower to draw my Keyblade just yet although I did don my armour with a faint mental impulse, feeling it flow from my mask to cover my entire body.

I glanced at my comrades and stepped forward, they doing the same beside me. However as we did so something brushed my mind and I snapped my head up, my Keyblade appearing in my hand. I gazed at the building to my right and saw a shadow move. Then it was joined by more many more. "They come," I shouted as the weight of their presence settled on my mind where before it had not been there. Without pause Rumbling used quake to scatter them but more came. We had spread out and I smiled beneath my mask.

I bent my legs slightly and pulled my arm back. I thrust my keyblade forwards, letting go of the hilt and spinning it as I did so. I watched it arc forwards and scythe through the ranks of the foe. I grinned with triumph as it sliced them to pieces before returning to my grip. More foes appeared and it twitched as if hungry for their blood. I howled and hurled myself forward, refusing to be daunted by the sheer mass of them. I cut down foes left and right, Darklight slicing through them as if they were parchment. Still more rose and I even spotted the hulking shapes of Neoshadows.

Now there was a challenge. I sprinted forward to get to grips with one of them and my keyblade slashed forward, clearing my path. I leapt up and my Keyblade narrowly missed the Neoshadow's head as it swung. When I landed I was surrounded by shadows and I spun in a circle, Keyblade held out straight, carving through them. I turned at the Neoshadow charged and I closed my eyes for a moment, letting the power of the keyblade infuse my body. When I opened my eyes they were pure white as the magic indused adrenaline fuelled my system and I began to attack, my blows as fast as lightning...


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

As Veran and his companions approached the city center, he did his best to take in as much information as he could. He felt no darkness. _Odd_, he thought.
Before he could gather very much, there was a distant explosion. It had originated from the center of the city. They increased their pace. _What could have caused that?_ He had a nasty feeling that he would find out soon enough.
As they came up on the town center, Veran saw three beleaguered Keybearers in the center, fighting a horde of shadows. He also saw another group of Keybearers coming up on the town square to the right of him.
There was very little to consider in this situation. He knew that he had to help his fellow Keybearers. Veran struck the small jewel on his left shoulder, summoning his lightweight scaled armor. He drew his keyblade in a small flash of light, and threw himself into the legion of shadows.
Veran gracefully flowed from one place to another, between shadows, making a beeline towards the nearest neoshadow. As he came upon it, he began to dance with the creature, fighting defensively, as he was taught during his time in the Temple of Darkness. He struck lightly, seeking the opponent's weakness, all while dodging in and out of the shadows.
The shadows around him were quickly preoccupied by other Keybearers, leaving him mostly free to deal with his chosen opponent.
As his combat with the neoshadow heated, he began to gather energy for a Critical Strike...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

As the portal of light began to close behind Dawn and her fellow temple companions, Dawn took a moment to adjust to the sudden darkness they found themselves in. All of the buildings around them were dark and the only light came from the stars overhead.

_This is unusual..._, she thought.

But yet, the more she searched for the reason of the blackout she realized that there was no reason for it. With a glance to her left, she saw that Veran and Bayle had arrived at a similar conclusion. Before she could discuss the blackout with them there was a faint explosion in the distance, near what seemed to be the center of the city. With a shared nod the trio began to jog towards the site of the blast, only to find three Keybearers fighting what appeared to be an endless swarm of shadows.

_I recognize these Shadow's from my training... This can't be good..._, Dawn thought.

As she saw another trio of Keybearers approaching them from her right, she realized how dire the situation was. With that, Dawn summoned Lilium and charged into the Shadows with Veran and Bayle to take some of the pressure off of the three keybearers already fighting. 

Dawn gracefully tore from Shadow to Shadow, almost dancing with her enemies as they flew towards her. She swung Lilium with confidence, knowing one missed strike would unbalance her and leave her unguarded with so many shadows around. Out of the corner of her eye, she noticed Veran engaged in a heated fight with a Neoshadow and began to fight towards him in case he required support.

As she neared, Dawn noticed Veran gathering his energy for a Critical Strike when a cold chill went through her. It was the Neoshadows that were the real threat. The Shadows were a mere distraction.

Dawn fought to protect Veran as he charged for his Critical Strike, and prepared to use Sanctuary to protect him whilst executing it.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Bayle Kasibalas frowned sharply as he stepped out of the portal. He frowned for two reasons; the first was personal; he always found technologically advanced cities such as Daurth slightly wrong. They were too clean, the buildings too high and the people too arrogant and soft from easy living. The cities of his planet were sprawling, great industrial hubs that belched smoke and were aglow with the fires of early industry. Airships, great propeller driven balloons threaded the sky as street urchins infested the warrens below. It was dirty, dangerous and confusing but it was home. 

His second reason for his deep frown that accentuated his hawkish nose and animated his usually slack face was far less trite, though a great deal more dramatic. Things on the world of Daurth were terribly, terribly wrong. It was dark, it was silent and there was no one about. It did not bode well for their mission. 

Setting off with his companions, both a goodly span of years younger than he, Bayle took the lead and walked in the centre, unconsciously assuming the position of the leader. It came naturally for him, engrained from long years as a professional soldier, and an officer at that. As he walked Bayle mused on the calibre of his partners. Both were young, and no doubt untested in true organized warfare. He wondered if they would be able to follow his orders, or if they would even prove competent. Frowning again he shrugged the matter aside, they would either rise to the occasion or be revealed as chaff, there was little he could do to determine either. 

Their small group walked further into the city, the streets still dark and lifeless. There were still no signs of rather but rather the opposite, smashed windows and crashed conveyances littered the streets. It was like there had been a silent and invisible war. The more they walked the more disturbed Bayle became. All his soldiers’ instincts told him something was awry and it took a conscious effort not to break into a low lope, scuttle to the nearest piece of cover and draw his weapon. 

As they came to an open square Bayle caught the fading glow of another portal. The soft light dissipated to reveal another group of keybearers, a group from the Temple of Darkness judging by their auroras. Contempt roiled within Bayle, he had no time for those who let their emotions rule them. It was unwise to seek strength in them, for they were the result of momentary passions. Logic and reason were to be reloaded upon. While perspective could change Facts never ceased to be facts. The only hint to Bayle’s thoughts however was a slight tightening of the lips and a narrowing of his eyes, his impassive mask of a face hiding the depths of his feelings. 

A large explosion shook him from his analysis and he took off running towards the source of it, along with the other bearers. Before the Hall of Governance stood another group of keybearers, these one’s assailed by creatures of shadows. Waves of the foul things poured from the surrounding buildings and streets, seemingly materialising from the darkness. 

His blade coalesced into being at the scent of danger and Bayle gripped it tight. Ready to bawl orders to the others he turned only to see them dash forwards, straight into the melee. Cursing, he followed them in, the time for planning lost. He resolved to have stern words with them later concerning their lack of discipline. 

Immediately he saw Varen make for one of the larger Neoshadows, and prepare a Critical Strike. Knowing the move would take time and concentration to execute properly Bayle moved to clear a space around the younger keybearer even as Dawn did the same. Unlocking his fever pitch Bayle moved like quicksilver, in a dozen places at one. He made precise, killing strokes, never wasting a blow or a movement. Economically he moved in a circle around the two other Light Templars, a blur of shining blade and darkened coat.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

As Hazim stepped forth from the swirling darkness, his first thoughts were of the images of Eritrea; the towering structures and screens hinted at the power and technology at the behest of the might civilization that once ruled across this domain. However, now all was silent, Hazim found himself jumping at shadows, his eyes darting from alleyway to alleyway as he felt himself being watched. The street that the keybearers found themselves in did not escape whatever catastrophe killed this world unscathed, piles of rubble and the burnt out wrecks of some kind of aircraft littered the ground. Once again, Hazim found himself contemplating on his fellow practitioners of the dark temple; he had first met them recently, in preparation for this mission and had spoke only a few seldom words with each. The man Titus grinned with menace behind his eyes, and seemed to relish the defeat of others over his own victory; and Kharn walked like one used to being the king of the dogs and the unfortunate, one used to crossing the line without hesitation, and one who craved dominance. In short, Hazim Al Mercutio found himself partnered with two very dangerous men, and that alone meant that he should get along with them rather well indeed.

That strange sensation of forced hesitation in you next step, of a sense of dread and concern for something which you just cannot place, of something causing your heart to skip a beat before continuing, as if not willing to discover what; it was a feeling that had been drilled into Hazim since long before the keybearer temples. They called it 'forewarning', the slight hints given by a keyblade; to Hazim, it was his gut telling him that danger was around the next bend. Nonetheless, Hazim was still taken aback as the fireball quickly pierced the eternally blackened night, and almost felt himself thrown off of his feet as the shockwave quickly caught up with the sudden violence. Without a word, Hazim began sprinting towards the site of the battle, Saif nestled in his hand certain that his fellow keybearers would be hot on his tail.

The battle had commenced in earnest by the time the dark bearers arrived, Hazim saw the followers of balance besieged by the ranks of shadows, and the practitioners of light throwing themselves into the fray. The situation seemed in stark contrast to the empty streets mere blocks away, a scene of never ending hoards of foes swarming in from every possible place, even from seemingly nowhere at all. Hazim focused his gaze on the Neoshadows directing the attack and swiftly moved towards one; the keybearer kept to the edges of the courtyard, skirting the edges of the combat, his steps hardly making a sound. For a moment, Hazim considered enveloping himself in the shroud, but frowned as he saw the other temples' disciples press their attack; if they all began accessing the powers of that _place_ then the entire world would come down upon them. Seeing the Neoshadow before him with its back turned, Hazim seized the opportunity and deftly twirled the short blade of Saif in his hand so he held it by the tip; the cold metal infused with power, Hazim hurled it at his foe, the shining blade cutting through all obstacles until it embedded itself hilt deep into its target.

The howl of the neoshadow was unlike any sound Hazim had heard, it was as if the his very heart was being assailed by a sonic bombardment. The neoshadow turned on the spot, searching manically for its aggressor; its hate filled eyes settling on Hazim, who was already rushing through the path created by his passing blade to meet it, Saif once more in his firm grip, all thoughts of stealth cast aside. This fight would be tougher than he first thought.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Magar*

The city was quiet and empty, dead, it's carcass abandoned even by those that would thrive on it. There was no trace of darkness anywhere, it was unnerving, what could have caused this and yet left no trace. The two men walking beside him carried themselves with the confidence and arrogance of born killers. Like him. It could be interesting to see how their... working relationship developed.

But his reflection was interrupted as there was an explosion and a fireball plumed from the city centre. The three dark wielders broke into a run, sprinting towards the commotion and emerging into the central square to see six other keybearers already there, three of light, three of balance. They were engaged against a veritable horde of shadows, a fe Neo-shadows scattered among them.

He leapt forwards, smashing into a shadow feet first, before punching another into it's fellows. He held out his hand and swung it, the keyblade appearing while his arm was in motion, slicing a great swathe throught the croud before him before he brought it back in front of him, held in both arms. He leapt into the crowd, whirling the blade in a wide arc, somersaulting another shadow and bringing the blade down to catch his fall, impaling another as he landed.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth arrived at a unsettling place, together with two other Keybearers of balance. Rumbling Earth had still not got used to worlds, where they built buildings that could house his tribe many times over. Buildings that would stand side by side, but this sight was even more disturbed than usual. Rumbling Earth had learned to associate these large towns with a flow of life unlike his home, thousand of people moving back and forth, shoulder by shoulder not noticing each other.

This city had no life, only destruction. No screams of pain and mercy, no blood and suffering. Just a unnatural silence and a darkened sky, only flickering billboards casting the massive place into a weird shadow play of death on the facades. There wasn't even any lingering feeling of darkness.

The way his fellow keybearers acted, Rumbling could sense they were as confused as him, they did not know either. But before he could form any theory, or ask the others who they might believe would hold knowledge of a similar situation, they were assailed from all sides. Rumbling Earths who had walked in with his armor on, activated his keyblade Gram. Striking hard into the ground of the central plaza, cutting through the stone of the walkway. From that point towards the unnatural forms of the shadows, the ground was shaking, concrete, asphalt and walkways was rupturing until the line reached the skittering shadows. There the ground quaked, and with the sound of a small explosion, opened up. Several shadows speared by stone formations bursting up from the ground, even more swallowed by holes in the ground that closed over them a moment later, there screams sounding pitiful.

A second wave sprang forth moments later, quickly slaughtered by Kyranus mastery of his blade. But it was still not enough, more and more shadows sprang forth and rumbling earth started to spot the bigger forms of what he assumed to be neoshadows. The true threat recognised, he also spotted several other keybearers had arrived at the battle. Several of them was heading towards these neoshadows, there death would weaken the multitude of the lesser shadows. Rumbling Earth quickly realised that several of the other keybearers including those he had arrived with, was better suited to handle the neoshadows than he was. Roaring over the noise of battle Rumbling Earth yelled to Kyranus, Maleek and any other with good hearing.

"Ill move South East away from you and our fellow keybearers gathering as many shadows as I can, before ill unleash the power of explosion. You guys hunt down some neoshadows or help the others, whatever you feel is the best course of action. Just stay clear of me."

With long strides roaring like a bull ox in heat, Rumbling Earth moved south east, away from the other keybearers. His Axe swinging left and right in huge swings, several shadows either to slow or unable to move away, cut in half by the sharp axe. Thou many more was able to dodge the slow powerful swings. Once Rumbling earth was forced to his knee, several shadows clambering around him trying to pin him to the ground. His armour protecting him from harm.
A dozen or so shadows tried taking a hold of his axe, to disarm him, with a mental command Rumbling Earth made the magic of lightning dance across his axe frying the shadows, there screams and stench filling the air. It was enough for Rumbling Earth to struggle free of the shadows, standing up taking another few strides away from his companions. Turning around Rumbling Earth believed to be far enough away that he could risk using explosion, he couldn't spot any neoshadows close enough to be affected by explosion, but he still hoped he might be lucky. But he had certainly attracted a good deal of attention from the lesser shadows, and now was the time to show them the error of there way.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tav'eran stood, stripped to the waist, the top half of his form fitting body suit tied up above his hips, as he worked a slow meditative form of the ancient unarmed combative art favored by his gladitorial instructors on Neonach. His corded muscles rippling in the dying candle light, as he flowed from one form to the next, arms moving in perfect execution of each stance, his legs stepping from one position to the next with a dancers grace. From the outside looking in one would have seen a calm, focused, poised warrior. None would have imagined the turmoil that churned inside of him, invisible, unapparent in his graceful strides and movements. Slowly, bit by bit, he focused himself, fought down the chaos of emotion that threatened to overwhelm him as his movements grew faster, the Ri'Shok'Do coming to a close. 

His body glistening with sweat, his chest heaving in exertion, he opened his eyes to find those same startlingly green orbs staring him in the face. The light of madness and purpose, warring in his mind, flashing in their depths as the mirror in his arming and training chamber caught his reflection. With a smile he saw that one of the Order serfs was standing in the door way to the room, eyes respectfully averted, awaiting his instruction, the rolling armor stand holding his armor waiting in arms reach. Grabbing a towel from the mirror stand, Tav'eran wiped the moisture from his arms and chest before sliding his arms into the upper part of his body suit and motioning the servant forward with his equipment. In the mirror he watched the mans eyes, usually dull and uninterested, take in the lattice work of scars across his back as he zipped the form fitting fabric up the back and began to assist Tav'eran with the rest of his armor. In moments he was outfitted for war, his legs, chest, shoulders, and waist adorned with protective pieces. It was when the man began to assist him with his bracers that he lost his patience. While securing his right bracer, the mans fingers brushed across the raised and puckered scars on his forearm, large enough to be visible underneath the skin tight suit of Tuan fabric, and he recoiled. Tav'eran's eyes flashed in sudden manic anger, and with a bellow of rage he grabbed the man by the back of his tunic, shoving him out of the room into the hallway beyond. _"The mark of a slave offends you, does it?" _he roared, the frantic surge of emotion breeching his imposed control. He barely registered the serfs hasty apology, as the man scrambled down the hallway and out of sight. 

Returning to his chamber, he yanked the right bracer on, securing the straps with his teeth before he donned his strange looking gauntlet of flexible metal, another reminder of his past, and experimentally tested the activation tab for the retractable blades. With a snicker-snack of metal sliding on metal the three wicked blades extended from their hidden ports, and he tested the edge on the towel he had just used. Razor sharp as always. He had won this strange prize in the last of his arena fights, the material alien, the mechanics beyond his comprehension, but he valued the weapon a constant brother to Elgahian. His equipment secured he donned his helm and left his chambers without a backward glance, a smile on his face at the upcoming mission, the incident with the serf and its resulting rage already forgotten. 

***​ 
Stepping from the portal with his companions, Tav'eran found himself in a city square, not unlike one he would have found on his home planet. The boulevards were wide and well travelled. Fountains and cared for gardens adorned the square. But as soon as his feet hit the pavement he could tell that something was amiss. The quiet seemed to stretch on forever, as if some great gods hand had covered this tortured land with a heavy blanket, smoothering the noise and life from its surface. Hover vehicles lay overturned in the street, store fronts peered blearily into the square devoid of movement, and the sense of wrongness just deepened. 

Almost at the same instant his gaze snapped to the same area as Kyranus' and Tav'eran saw the shadow move and he watched as Kyranus tensed, his keyblade appearing in his hand. As if called by its brother, Elgahain materialized in Tav'eran's right hand, the blades of his left guantlet snapping open, eager to taste the semi-corporal flesh of his enemies. 

_"They come,"_ Kyranus shouted as waves of shadows poured from the openings of what had once been the city governance building. As they came, Rumbling Earth's great axe appeared in his hand and with a grating bellow, like stone grinding on stone, he slammed the head of the great weapon into the street before them, calling on the powers of earth to aid them. Shadows were crushed beneath waves of roiling concrete and debris, smoothered in the detritius resulting from the earthquake that radiated out from the blade of his axe. At the same moment Kyranus drew back his arm and threw his keyblade in a wide arc, cutting down shadows as it streaked through their unending number. 

Tav'eran focused on the tumultous whirlpool of emotion that surged within him, and focusing on Elgahain, he drew in the power of his keyblade. Things seemed to slow slightly to his eyes as a feverish energy filled his limbs. As Kyranus flung himself against one of the Neoshadows that now appeared, Tav'eran launched himself into a large group of shadows trying to assail his brother from his flank. Elgahain became a blur of motion, hacking, slashing, stabbing, he fought the unending wall of lesser shades and they died as they came, falling to his keyblade and claw. None were able to pass him, giving Kyranus a clear shot at the more potent enemy. With a roar he threw himself into them once more, his weapons flashing, his mind laying memories of brawls in dark pits and cavernous arenas before his eyes. Each taking on a face of one he had killed, or maimed, or bested the now became lost upon him as he fought as he had always fought, with ferocity and cunning of a wild beast.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Titus stepped out of the blackness that surrounded him, arrogantly putting one foot in front of the other as he walked onto whatever cesspit of a world he had been sent to. The world had not made contact with the temple of darkness for a while, which he had been told was unusual.

Personally he didn't really care about these small things, the fact that the leaders of the temple were wasting his raw skill and talent on trivial things like this showed how foolish they were being. He looked at his two companions, both competent wielders of darkness, but were they worthy of fighting alongside him. He studied his companions for a moment, before looking at their surrondings.

Based on first impressions he wasn't impressed, however he could see how wary they were of each other and him, meaning that they weren't stupid. Titus flashed a smile, his brilliant white teeth the perfect opposite of his darkened armour and their surroundings.

He looked at the city around them, far too quiet for this to have been a small incursion from the dark. Perhaps the leaders of the temple hadn't quite wasted his talent yet. He walked with the others as they studied the city, moving silently a pace behind the both of them. He could end both their lives in a single second, if he summoned his keyblade he thought to himself, amusing himself with the thought of death at the tip of his blade.

However his fantasys were dashed when he, and the others, heard fighting going on nearby. The two of them rushed off, adament to get to the fight and help whoever it was in trouble. Titus followed at his own pace, though he moved quickly, something might fall to his blade yet.

They arrived in a square, seeing members of the Temple of Balance fighting against a horde of shadows and Neo-Shadows, whilst at the same time three members of the Temple of Light appeared on the opposite side. The others rushed into battle, summoning their keyblades as they sought to help the others. Titus followed, at a walking pace, if they couldn't survive until he got there, well then they were not worth the effort of saving in the first place. 

He lazily summoned his keyblade into existence, even as he felt excitement ripple through him. He saw the others focussing on the Neo Shadows, this would allow him to deal with the lesser shadows so they didn't mob him, and if his fellows failed to take out the Neo-Shadows, he would be free to do so.

He leapt forward like lightning, the first shadow didn't even see him as his red keyblade tore through it. Titus was a blur of movement, ducking under a swipe at his head he brought his keyblade in a two handed thrust into the one shadow that dared attack him so far.

However his attack brought the attention of more shadows, and they rushed over towards him to deal with him. Titus let his smile widen as he leapt to meet them, hacking two down with one swipe of his sword, and with the return swing taking out another. He kept his guard low as he leapt from one shadow to another, carving a path for himself through them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

The Heartless could no longer be held back from the full force of their incursion, and upon the arrival of the keybearers they seemed to renew their efforts twice over. The Neoshadows, creatures of the deepest dark, observed the arrival of the newcomers and watched with almost a seeming sense of amusement as their lesser brethren were slain by the score. 

But then, they themselves became the targets, and the tide changed. 

--- --- --- 

Kyranus and Veran successfully manage to eliminate their opponents, one with a flurry of quick strikes that tear it to ribbons and the other with a bone shattering strike that breaks the creature's body in half. 

Dawn prepares to shield Veran against the onslaught of shadows, but relinquishes the technique upon the neoshadow's defeat. As Veran steps down to join her, the two of them succeed in slaying another handful of shadows each. 

Bayle's momentum finds him isolated from the other Light Disciples and surrounded by shadows alongside Kyranus. The two of them are forced to defend themselves and bring down another handful of shadows each even as another neoshadow approaches. After a few moments, the creature vanishes from their sight.



Hazim's foe proves resilient, resisting his attacks though it does fall back under his onslaught. 

Maleek finds himself tearing his way through a horde of shadows until they are all spent in the immediate vicinity. By chance, a neoshadow pursued by Hazim crosses his path and he finds himself pursuing it alongside the dark disciple. The pursuit is cut off as a new wave of shadows flows from the surrounding dark, allowing the neoshadow to escape. 



Rumbling Earth lures almost twenty shadows close to him before preparing to unleash his explosion, however the technique is interrupted by a sneak attack from a previously unseen neoshadow. Thrown to the ground, he is quickly subdued by a host of shadows. 

Titus, fighting at his own pace happens across a cluster of shadows and quickly carves a path through them, finding Rumbling Earth battling at the center. Upon seeing two keybearers, the neoshadow overseeing the shadow cluster swiftly retreats. 


Magar had plunged headlong into the mass of heartless, completely losing track of his fellows as he cuts his way forth. 


--- --- --- 


The tables had turned, and it was apparent now that the Heartless' defeat was inevitable unless something drastic happened. As one, the Neoshadows had begun to retreat towards the center of the city square to stand before the capital building while their underlings formed a barrier of bodies before them. The darkness began to form a vortex in the air above them and those of the dark temple were immediately able to sense what was coming.

The neoshadows seemed to melt together, drawn up into the vortex like matter being consumed by a black hole. As they vanished, the vortex grew until after a few moments it formed an enormous shape reminiscent of the creatures that it had been mere seconds ago. 

They keybearers recognized it immediately. One of the giant heartless known as a Darkside, this being is one of many that have single handedly cast worlds to their doom in the past. If this world is to have any chance of being saved, the thirty foot monstrosity before you must be destroyed. 

--- --- --- 

Magar, you are the closest and the first to be targeted by the creature. Its enormous fists shatter the concrete beside you as you avoid its initial attacks. An opportunity presents itself in the form of its arm, so embedded in the ground that it struggles to lift itself free. Will you take the chance to get in a few hits early, or retreat to allow your allies a clear shot with their own attacks? 

Kyranus and Bayle, the two of you are side by side directly in the middle of the shadow horde. This puts you in a prime position to draw the shadows' attention away from your allies and allow them to focus on the greater threat. 

Dawn, Veran, Hazim, Maleek: You four find yourselves in a better position to engage the Darkside from a distance. Depending on Magar's choice of action, you may find yourselves attacking with magic or long range techniques. Alternatively, you can devote your efforts to cutting your way through the shadows to fight it up close. Keep in mind you have allies to call upon, regardless of their temple. Perhaps another can do what you can or will not? 

Rumbling Earth, Titus: The two of you are at a greater distance from the main battle and as such have a few more moments to observe the situation between cutting down a few of the remaining heartless. You notice nearby that the damage to the road indicates a possibility of collapsing some of the buildings in the area. If the Darkside could be buried under the rubble of a collapsing building it would go a long way towards defeating it if nothing else. If both of you were to combine Quake magic onto a single weakened point of a building's structure, you could easily collapse it. The only problem is, the giant heartless itself is surrounded by your allies... 


*ALL: * Regardless of your actions, the Darkside will not be defeated in this update. Shadows however remain fair game, use commonsense with the numbers.  




Unit: Darkside

Threat: Very High

Description: A gigantic humanoid shape of enormous bulk and power. Tendrils snake from its head like a gorgon and wrap around its upper body like a veil. These creatures are often the spearhead of a Heartless incursion once the main attack is underway, and are capable of sustaining a connection to the darkness under their own power. 

Their elimination can often be the defining point in whether a world lives or dies under the Darkness' sway.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

As Veran struck the final blow against the neoshadow, splitting it in twain, he quickly turned to assess the situation around him. He saw that the combat went well for his fellow keybearers, and victory was so close he could almost taste it.

Then, something surprising began to happen: all the remaining neoshadows started retreating toward the the center of the square. The horde of shadows still present closed quickly around them, blocking any pursuit with a wall of bodies. Then, a vortex of darkness began to swirl above the group of neoshadows. Veran knew not what was coming, but could already tell that he wasn't going to like it.

As the vortex grew, the neoshadows began to pull upwards toward it, and were quickly consumed by the raging blackness above them. As the last of them vanished, the vortex became quickly larger and more violent, swirling downwards quickly, and began to take on the recognizable shape of a neoshadow... A thirty foot tall neoshadow. 

Veran now knew what it was that he had witnessed but moments before: the birth of a Darkside. An immensely powerful monster of darkness, known to be able to throw entire worlds into shadow in mere days. He knew that it had to be destroyed, but he also recognized that his current standings, in both power and physical location, were not enough to bring down a Darkside.

And so, he indicated to his fellow keybearer of light what he intended, shouting out to Dawn, asking for a shield.

Veran struck the few shadows that had crept in at him while he contemplated, then began to seek inside himself for the light he knew to be there.

When Veran finally grasped the light within himself, he took a quick glance around. He then began to draw the light out, trusting that he was well protected in knowing that Dawn would guard him. As Veran stood there, concentrating, he drew the light to the tip of Shadowsun. The Darkside would feel the piercing tip of his Smiting Lance.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hazim lashed out with Saif, putting his forward momentum behind the attack, hoping to finish the fight with the neoshadow in a single blow. The creature easily managed to parry the short blade, but Hazim followed through and deftly spun on his heels to launch a frenzy of attacks at his opponent, the suddenness of his actions catching the neoshadow unprepared and forcing it on the defensive. Hazim, pressing his advantage, found himself not a foot from the vile beings 'face' as the neoshadow's retreat was halted by its own wall of minions; Saif cut deep and the neoshadow lurched at the pain caused by the pure blade, before resorting to desperate blows, determined to break its assailaint's defenses and reap vengeance for the pain the mortal had caused it. The cold sensation resulted in a grimace from Hazim, the feeling of his part of his soul being extinguished as the Neoshadow clapsed hold onto his arm, the agonising feeling of nothingness in his limb was almost unbearable, but Hazim kicked out and sent the Neoshadow hurtling into the mass of shadows. The keybearer immediately followed his quarry into the fray, with no intention of allowing it to escape.

Hazim surpressed his anger as he galnced around, hoping to cath sight of the fleeing neoshadow, cutting down any shadows that got to close; _there!_ Hazim ran towards the injured spawn, simply shouldering his way past shadows too preoccupied to notice his approach; he was gaining on it, and the neoshadow seemed aware of the fact, snarling at nearby shadows and hurling them into Hazim's path. His grip on Saif tightenned as he prepared himself for the final blow; yet, Hazim felt his feet dissapear from underneath him, and time appeared to dramatically slow, as the ground came up to his face unnaturally fast. 

Cursing at himself, Hazim lashed out at the prone shadow, already in its death throes, that had tripped him up; he could see the Neoshadow getting away and quickly began to pull himself to his feet. It was then that Hazim took note of the high concentration of shadows surrounding him, and of their cries of pain as they were cut down by the dozen. Seeing a flash of silver and flesh at the heart of the mass focus into the figure of a Keybearer of the temple of balance, Hazim clasped his hands to his mouth; "Forget them!", he cut down yet another shadow that was swarming the scene, "That Neoshadow's getting away!" Confident that his call was heard and his fellow warrior would heed his call, Hazim once more took off after the fleeing creature.

"NO!" Hazim yelled in frustration, as he watched the Newoshadow sulk away behind what appeared to be a nigh impernatrable wall of shadows. Hazim immediately began to cut them down, but found himself falling back farther and farther away from his goal; the same was happenning all around the center of the courtyard as the Neoshadows withdrew, and Hazim felt a tightenning in his gut, an instinctive fear that screamed at him to kill the neoshadows before it was realised. As a loud crack shattered the air, Hazim knew that it was too late, and he felt the fibers of his being twist as two giant footsteps shook the Earth, and a monster of the darkest black stepped forth to face those who dared upset their plans. 
The Darkside was a creature of death and destruction, a reaper that slew entire worlds with little care or concern; the keybearers were well and truely in a fight for their lives, and as it appeared so easily and so suddenley, Hazim felt his hopes of finding anyone alive in this world dwindle. His abilities were no match for the beast, Magnera and Strike Raid would not even slow the thing, and the former may even result in dreadful consequences against himself if he attempted it on something so much larger than himself. Glancing behind, Hazim could make out two figures standing further back, the keyblade of Titus instantly recogniseable, even from this distance; the two of them had a much better view of the situation, and Hazim drew Saif once more, determined to at least hold off the Darkside until they could think of _*something.*_


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

As Dawn prepared to shield Veran from the never-ending tide of shadows while he deals with the Neoshadow, Veran promptly struck the Neoshadow with such a force that it split the creature in half with a deafening crack. She relinquished the technique and focused on clearing the surrounding area of shadows with Veran. She was relieved they had at least managed to slay one of the Neoshadows and wondered how the other Keybearers had fared.

Then, without warning, the remaining Neoshadows began to retreat towards the center of the City Square. Dawn’s immediate reaction was to give chase but as she began to run the mass of shadows formed a barrier around the Neoshadows which made any chance of pursuit impossible. The sky around the Keybearers darkened slightly as a vortex of darkness opened in the air above the Neoshadows. As one, the Neoshadows began to rise into the air which caused the vortex to grow bigger and begin to spin.

_Whatever comes out of that portal isn’t going to be happy…_ Dawn thought.

When the Neoshadows disappeared into the vortex, Dawn allowed herself to hope that they had fled back to the darkness from which they came, but when the Darkside descended from the vortex of darkness a wave of helplessness swept over her. Darkside’s were known to destroy entire worlds in mere days, and the defeating a Darkside was unheard of. The Keybearers weren’t just fighting to save Destora anymore; they were fighting to save themselves.

Dawn took a few steps back as she assessed her situation. She glimpsed Veran beside her and felt reassured that she would not be alone in this fight. Together they would think of a plan to at least weaken the Darkside. She knew though that she wouldn’t be able to hurt the Darkside by herself, she simply lacked any ranged abilities and she wasn’t strong enough to attempt to fight the beast by herself. 

As she wondered what to do, she heard Veran hurriedly shout for a Shield as he began to glow with a radiant light. She knew what Veran was preparing to do and knew that it was their best shot at hurting the Darkside. Dawn took a deep breath as she tightened her grip on Lilium and prepared to keep the shadows away from Veran while she once again waited for the right time to use Sanctuary. Her only worry was that she wouldn’t have the strength to protect the both of them from harm.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Reality and rememberance mixed in equal proportion in Tav'eran's eyes, as around him the lesser shades fell. Elghain weaved a lighting pattern of deadly strikes, faster and more accurate than the Shadows could counter. His taloned guantlet flashed, removing the tendril of darkness that reach out for him, followed by a cross-body slash from his key blade and the Shadow was no more. His hatred for these oppressive beasts was burning a hole in his chest, deadly desire yearning for a release. Gathering that hatred, forming it to his will he drew on its power. Dark energy, coalesced around his left hand, motes of startling purple and blue flickering around the edges of the field, and with a cry of primal rage Tav'eran through himself once more into the fray. Blazing energy lashing out, stunning, wounding, tearing at the Shadows. Arcane blasts followed by skilled and practiced strikes with his blade. Soon Tav'eran found himself surrounded by an enemy that were either dead or dying, a cry of frustration rippling from his lips. He longed for another target to slate his bloodlust, his eyes flashing with barely controlled mad rage. It was then, in a flurry of movement, that a Neoshadow a true challenge, an excellent outlet for his burning ire streaked past him, one of the warriors from the Temple of Darkness in dogged pursuit. Roaring his challenge, to the empty skies he gave chase, falling in beside his fellow Keybearer.

He was thrilled to find that the the Hearless were falling back, the combined assault of warriors from all three Temples more than they could handle. It seemed as if this engagement was going to be shot, barely worth the exercise. Before them the Neoshadow they purued joined with its fellows, gathering in a large group in the center of the city square. Tav'eran was forced to jump back, breaking his pursuit as a wall of lesser Shadows came pouring into the square as well, barring the Keybearers path the true threat. Once again channeling his rage and hate, both hands flaring with dark energy, he threw bolt after bolt of pulsing power into the endless ranks of Heartless that arrayed themselves before him, Elgahain flashing reflecting the flickering light as it darted in and out, stabbing and slashing at the foe. For all his efforts the tide seemed endless. 

Jumping back, admitting that he would not breach the wall of Darkness before him, he took stock of their situation. In the center of the square, ringed by lesser minions, the Neoshadows had started to sway and melt, forming together, drawing themselves up in a vortex of lifeless energy. One by one the forms of the Neoshadows melted away, sucked into the whirlwind that now dominated the square. Ducking under a feeble strike by one of the lesser shades, he brought his Keyblade up in a wide arc, splitting the offender in twain, the two halves melting from view as the beast died. He turned his attention back on the spectacle before him, any hope that this was a retreat dashed from his mind as an enormous shape materialized out of the chaotic maelstrom. Its foot falls causing the very ground to quake and tremble. A Darkside a champion of the Heartless, a destroyer of worlds. A slow maddened smile began to play across Tav'erans features as he looked on the beast with contempt.

He saw across the square disciples of the Temple of Light acting in concert. One had erected a shield for the other, keeping the warrior free from intereferance from the lesser shades that now went into a frenzy at the appearance of their powerful ally. Tav'eran knew that he need to distract the Shadows and, if he could, the Darkside. He needed to keep its attention away from the shielded warrior who appeared to be channelling energy into his Keyblade, its tip glowing with the white hot light of a captured sun. Raising his hands to the sky, Tav'eran drew all of his energy, funnelling his rage, his hatred, his determined purpose into the Dark Energy he now used like a born appendage, and with the buzzing of his power ringing in his ears he loosed a torrent of dark bolts into the both the shadows and the Darkside. Shades vaporized as the power reached them, such was the fury of his channeling and the Darkside even registered the flurry of strikes that ran up its side and into its nech and head. 

He could feel the Shadows take notice and he bellowed a wordless challenge at them and they came. They came in waves threatening to overwhelm him. Slowly, but surely he made his way around the back of the Darkside, keeping his companions well out of range of his intended strike. As Elgahain flashed, his taloned gauntlet slased and hackes, and his Arcane projectiles found their marek, tav'eran began to charge his Keyblade with all the energy he could spare. along its top strange runes began to glow with a harsh white light. He felt them swarming about him and he moved, his strike held ready. Moving as close as he dared to the Darkside, he continued to draw shadows around him, until it seemed he would be overwhelmed and buried in the amount of Hearltess around him, when he released the pent up energey. Rocketing himself into the air, high above the shades below he flung out his hand and Elgahain, its blade glowing bright radiant light, Streaked toward the ground meeting the concreate with a roar and the thundering peal of released magic. The explosion tossed Shadow bodies everywhere and then, for a brief moment all were gripped in a violent discharge of power that sent boedis flying everywhere. He was unable to see from this vantage, but he hoped that the explosion had beeen near enough to the Darkside to cause any lasting damage.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

_I’d have been flogged for this back in the army... if i’d survive._ thought the once soldier one Keybearer.

Bayle suppressed a wry smile at the situation he found himself in. Not moments after he had chided his fellows for rushing off into combat without a plan he had gotten himself surrounded by a horde of shadows. He did not have time to appreciate the irony however as the horde surged forwards again. 

Setting his shoulders Bayle once again reaped the lesser shadows, moving like a soldier; calmly, deliberately, economically. Hewing through the lesser beings he was dismayed however to see that his efforts were accomplishing little; there were always more of them. He was not alone however as another Keybearer fought alongside him. The man was from the Temple of Balance and fought furiously. 

As he ripped his sword free from the gut of one shadow, the rest of the creature simply dissipating into an ethereal mist the tempo of the battle changed. In a slithering mass the remaining neoshadows roiled together, fusing into one might being. One raised eyebrow was all the emotion Bayle allowed it. 

It was a fearsome foe, but it could be defeated, of that Kasibalas had no doubt. Not with nine Keybearers acting in concert. Still his fellows would need time and focus. Bayle would give them that focus. “Adherent to the Path of Balance, With me!”, he cried to the one fighting beside him. “Our fellows must defeat that monster and as they are the spear we shall be the shield!”. 

His long coat billowed out behind his athletic form as he leapt into the midst of the lesser shadows, seeking to draw their attention away from the other Keybearers.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Titus strolled arrogantly through the horde of shadows that beset him and his fellow keybearers. He was a little angry that he was here fighting the shadows, Titus taking what anger was building out on the shadows. They were a pathetically easy opponent for a keybearer such as him, and his skill set was thus being completely misused by the fools that ran the temple.

Titus slammed his keyblade through another shadow that attempted to leap onto him from behind, dropping down onto one knee to do so. He snarled as he saw a group of shadows in front of him, protecting a neoshadow, a possible challenge for him. He leapt into action, running forward quickly towards the weirdly distracted shadows.

Three shadows turned to see him running towards them, two of them charging at him quickly. He ran until he was within striking range, and leapt into the air, kicking one in the chest and knocking them both over. The third he drove his blade into, before ripping it out and rolling over its back. The neoshadow backed away as he cut through the shadows revealing what they were trying to kill.

A keybearer, one of the temple of balance was on the floor obviously having been mobbed and defeated by the mere shadows. Titus let out a howling laughter at this, this man wasn't fit to be a keybearer if he had been overwhelmed by shadows. He looked down on the keybearer, _*"Can't even handle shadows? What good are you for your order then? Or are they all like you?"*_ He asked, laughing as he did so.

Titus turned to see the neoshadows forming, all off them together despite the best efforts of his fellow keybearers to form something that could devastate worlds. A Darkside. Titus licked his lips as he held his blade by his side, finally a challenge worthy of his skill. He looked around quickly spotting a crumbling road, and possible buildings he could use to his advantage.

Turning back to his fellow Keybearer he said simply, _*"Right I am Titus, Dark Temple blah blah. You have the ability to cause quakes yes? We are going to combine our two quakes and bury it under rubble allowing us to get close and kill it, understand?"*_ His tone was harsh and quick, without waiting for an answer he prepared to use his ability on a building next to it. 

_*"I suppose we will have to warn our "companions", a shout will have to suffice."*_ He said to the keybearer he just saved before bellowing out. _*"Move away from that thing or die. YOUR CHOICE."*_ Grinning he turned back to his companion, _*"Lets go kill this thing then."*_


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth suddenly found himself once again down on the ground. This time he had been dropped by a neoshadow, that had hidden away amongst the shadows. It had waited for the right moment to strike, where Rumbling Earth had just been about to power up his power of explosion. But it had not been strong enough, Earth heavy armour had protected him completely, and even lying down the shadows had been able to pin but not hurt him.

But Earth knew he couldn't stay down sooner or later the shadows would find a weak spot, but he could also feel the pressure releasing watching shadows die around him. Able to rise Rumbling Earth saw a keybearer of the Dark temple that called himself Titus, who had mockery in his voice.

Rumbling Earth swung his axe cleaving 2 jumping shadows in two, while he smiled back at Titus, following him towards the massive Darksider that had appeared, and was threatning the rest of the keybearers.

_"Well not everybody can be great swordmasters and orators Master Titus, but considering the Neoshadow, that was on my back, don't know fear or terror and it wanted to fight me and not you im pretty sure the heartless keep there priorities straight. And for one with a sharp tongue like yours, you shout like a little girl"
_
Rumbling Earth simply shouted Quake across the battlefield, a little bit louder than Titus, Earths deep resonating voice carrying well over the high pitched sounds of the battle. It even made a few close by shadows jump by instinct from the surprising sound, there forward movement stopped, giving them life for another half second, before Titus destroyed them on his path towards the Darkside.

_"Ready when you are"_ Rumbling Earth said preparing to Quake the building Titus had indicated.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

There was an earth shattering boom as the creature's fist came crashing down, the road surface rippling with the force of impact as it's blow blasted a crater into the ground. Magar had dived to one side, and the shockwave had left him a little dazed. Then he saw it's fist embedded in the road still. The massive beast struggling to pull back from it's strike. His ears still ringing, he did not hear the warning's of Titus and charged forward, keyblade swinging.

He brought it up in a savage upper cut, slashing along where a human's tendons would have been, before reversing his grip above his head and plunging the blade into the Darkside's arm up to the crossbar. It howled in rage and pain, wrenching it's arm back and with a jolt he felt himself lifted from the ground. Now he himself was trapped in the same position the Darkside had been a moment before. He could almost laugh at the irony were he not now suspended from the thing's arm. It swatted at him, roaring, and he twisted desperately, it's arm hissing past with terrifying force below him as he held on for dear life.

At that point a deep, bass voiced shout rumbled across the battlefield. "Quake."

His blood ran cold, surely not with him still fighting the monstrosity? He redoubled his efforts, swinging his body up and bracing his feet against the beast as he tugged to remove the blade from it's wrist, standing now near horizontal out from it's arm. It had to come free.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

As Magar attacked the massive Darkside at close range, Bayle and Maleek began to advance as well slaying scores of shadows as they went. Hazim likewise did what he could to keep the creatures at bay while Dawn and Veran prepared to strike a telling blow from a slightly greater distance. Rumbling Earth and Titus were at a greater distance still and had resolved to collapse one of the nearby skyscrapers on top of the creature while it was occupied. 

The engagement seemed to slow as every plan formulated set into motion at once. Rumbling Earth's shouted warning to the others gave Bayle and Maleek time to retreat from the Darkside's massive form. Magar, trapped by his keyblade embedded in the monster's arm, was unable to retreat alongside them. 

Just as the Darkside was poised to crush the dark keybearer like some irritating mosquito, a lance of pure light tore through its chest, throwing it back a step and dislodging the flailing Magar from its wounded limb. At the same time the ground shook with shockwaves. The blast of Maleek's explosion technique had increased the disorientation of the creature just as another series of tremors began elsewhere. The epicentre of the quake came from one of the buildings to the edge of the Town Square, where Rumbling Earth and Titus had focused their efforts to bring it down. Unable to recover from the lance in time, the Darkside was buried beneath the crumbling ruin of the once glorious skyscraper. 

Dawn was pushed to her limit keeping Veran shielded from the swarm of Heartless. She was unable to release the barrier until the boy was recovered, and for a few tense moments it looked as though they would both be overwhelmed. As the shadows seemed poised to tear the youths apart, they were cut down several at a time by the running form of Magar, having just outrun the collapse of the building. 

With their leader temporarily incapacitated, the flow of heartless seemed to stop, giving every keybearer present a moment of respite. Some allowed themselves a moment of hope, but whatever there may have been was dashed a few moments later as a giant fist appeared to smash its way clear, followed by the wisping tendrils that snaked from the creature's form as it brutishly smashed its way clear. As it rose once more to its full height, visibly damaged but far from defeated, the tide of darkness resumed. 



Unseen by those below, a solitary figure watched the battle unfold from the top of one of the skyscrapers at the other side of the square. He wore the same black robes of the Dark Temple, and on his concealed face his lips curled into a smile as he watched the battle resume...

--- --- --- 

All: The moment of respite gives you the perfect oppurtunity to close the distance. Though the Darkside is not yet significantly weakened, it is reduced enough in fortitude that your lesser attacks will be able to inflict worthwhile damage. At this stage it remains stationary, so it is potentially vulnerable to a heavy damage attack. 

As you all approach it, Shadows attack, weaker in number and strength than they were before.

Work together, combine your efforts and hit this thing with the hardest techniques you have at your disposal. The Darkside will fight back, but it is not the threat it was moments ago. The battle will end after this update, but the manner of our next direction will depend on how you go about it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

It is a wonderful thing to know that, even for a split moment, you can touch the power of the Gods. I felt it in that moment. The magically infused adrenaline pumped through my system, banishing all fear. The battle cries of my fellow Keybearers faded to nothing, as did the shadows around him until the only thing left in his world were myself, Darklight and the Neoshadow. I moved forward quickly and ducked beneath the Neoshadow’s flailing arm. My Keyblade flickered out three times and the Neoshadow’s arm fell from its shoulder. It stared at the wound in shock and my blade tore through its chest in a dozen places until the only thing holding it together was air.

The Neoshadow exploded and the pieces simply vanished. I laughed with joy as the bloodlust flooded my system. I was a whirlwind of destruction, everything that came near died. In the midst of the carnage I had created I paused and saw that the Neoshadows were being absorbed by a vortex of pure shadow. I knew what was coming even before it had begun to form and my suspicions were proved right when it melded into a 30 foot version of a Neoshadow. A Darkside! I grinned suddenly beneath my mask. Now there was indeed a worthy foe. But I was too far away to engage it and even before the wielder of light called to me I was already fighting to give my fellows the space to engage the Darkside properly.

Whereas before there had been a risk of inviting more darkness into the realm if we overused our powers now there were no holds barred. I crouched and raised my Keyblade. I felt the energy coursing through me and channelled it into the sword. The blade began to glow so bright that it hurt the eyes and the shadows shied away from it. Then, with a single thought I released the gathering power. A lance of light erupted from the tip of Darklight and atomised all the shadows in its path. The power was awesome to behold as it burnt through the horde before burning a hole in a building on the far side of the square. I shut off the flow of energy and the beam ceased to exist.

For all its great power the effort of using it had drained me. I fought against the wish to flee for the horde seemed endless. I heard Rumbling Earth’s booming voice carry across the field of battle. “Quake!” he shouted. I turned spinning my sword on the palm of my hand only to see a warrior being pulled into the sky with his Keyblade embedded in the Darkside’s hand. He was struggling to pull the weapon free. I shouted in rage and fear. I did not know the man but I would not let him die. As I prepared to throw Darklight however a beam of light, a smiting lance similar to the one I had used only having been charged for longer tore into it and it flung the Keybearer aside.

The ground shook and I struggled to stay on my feet. I dropped to one knee to dodge a flailing blow from a shadow and cut it in half with almost surgical ease. A skyscraper crumbled and pinned the Darkside to the floor. I moved forward swiftly although I was behind both the wielder of light and Maleek. I slew scores of shadows as I fought my way towards the Darkside. I noticed that the skyscraper that had fallen on it would also place me higher than its head. 

Barely thinking I scrambled up the skyscraper. I waited until I was high enough to leap onto the Darkside’s head and began to pour all of my energy into my Keyblade, preparing for the most powerful smiting lance I had ever attempted. I waited until it was fully charged then I launched myself into space with a shout. Both feet slammed into the thing’s head and I brought Darklight down. The tip plunged into the Darkside’s head and sank to about a third of the blade. I released the power and was both blinded and flung backwards by the detonation of the impact. I slammed into the fallen skyscraper and slid down to land hard on my feet. I shook stars from my vision and looked up to see the damage I had caused. I knew I couldn’t have killed it but at the very least it wasn’t going to be in a good state to continue fighting.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth was silently in awe of the power the Darkside obviously possesed. But it did not diminish his desire to eradicate the being from existence. Thou he still was unsure that a being like it, could so totally vanquish life as he had seen and felt in this city.

With a a loud roar and a battlecry for balance and the city of Dauth, Rumbling Earth started to run at the Darkside, running down a few shadows and slicing several more with the long reach of his axe, Rumbling Earth loudly kept on charging the hulking behemoth of the Darkside. Hoping that the shadows and maybe even the darkside would see him as the greatest threat, being the largest and loudest being around. And give the others enough time to hit the Darkside with attacks that would destroy the beast.

As Rumbling Earth got closer to the Darkside he charged up the lightning in his Axe, to the maximum he was able, jumping up the ruins towards the hip of the beast. Rumbling Earth spotted someone that had attached himself to the beasts head, and while Rumbling Earth swung his axe from a wide arc to maximise the impact his axe would have with the belly of the beast. The Darkside lit up from the inside, like someone had ignited an explosion inside the beast.

Rumbling Earth could nothing but laugh, as his lightning and axe connected with the beast.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Veran was tired. His body did not ache with it, as it would had he fought for hours, but he could feel the fatigue from his arcane and spiritual exertions. He knew that he didn't have another Smiting Lance in him, but he felt that a critical strike was not beyond his abilities at this point. And so, having made up his mind as to his next course of action, he looked to his target again.

The creature, the Darkside, was moving again. Veran could see that it was no longer able to fight at full capacity. But that didn't make it any less of a formidable foe. He would have to be careful to break in close to its chest. The center of mass would be the best place for the strike.

He saw that Dawn, who had just protected his life, appeared to be exhausted after her ordeal with the shield. He would have to thank her for that later. But for now, all he had time to manage was a light tap on the shoulder as he rushed past toward the Darkside.

Veran knew that Bayle disapproved of actions that might be ill considered, but Veran trusted in himself. He knew the limits of his own power, and he knew the risks he took, but that wasn't going to stop him from taking action when he could see it was needed. Anyway, he would have to thank, and apologize to, Bayle as well.

Veran leaped forward, skirting a cluster of shadows as he rushed toward the towering Darkside. The next creatures to step into his path were swept away on the edge of Shadowsun, their slight forms evaporating at the touch of a keyblade.

As Veran reached the center of the rubble around the Darkside, his goal not twenty feet away, another keybearer leaped onto the creature's head and plunged his blade straight down. Then, light erupted from the point of entry on the Darkside's head. A Smiting Lance. Just the distraction that Veran needed to get into the monster's defenses.

He rushed forward, pulling on his reserves of energy from deep within, from the arcane wellspring he had been taught to find. The muscles in his arms corded in anticipation, the energy rushing through him like adrenaline.

He leaped.

Veran's momentum carried him up to were the bottom of the Darkside's rib cage would be, had it one. When he was close enough, he swung Shadowsun with all the might that his body and his magic could muster.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The ground around him shook as the after effects of his explosion met the rippling earth caused by the combined Quake spells that Rumbling Earth and his Dark Temple companion had called forth. He watched as the Darkside tried to keep it footing and he smiled as he watched it fail. In an explosion of noise and debris a huge skyscraper, a once glorious edifice of this planets civilization came crumbling to the ground, pulling the wretched Darkside down with it, burying the beast in rubble. From his position, Tav'eran had a clear view of the field of battle and a small amount of hope flared in his breast as he watched the creature of darkness fall. He had thrown himself into the fight, even though he knew that the odds of their small group besting a Darkside was slim. Perhaps he had underestimated his companions. 

Lashing out with his gauntlet, as Elgahain had not yet returned to his grasp, he rent a lesser shade that had tried to flank him, thinking him unaware of its approach. Seeing that the shades seemed stunned at the fall of their leader he tore into them with blasts of dark energy and swipes of his vicious clawed gauntlet, slaying them without mercy as they lay in their confused stupor. They died in droves in the face of his assault, few putting up a feeble fight for their own survival. As Elgahain materialized in his hand, he readied himself for another forray into the mass of almost motionless shades with the ground itself began to tremble once more and a massive fist of darkness exploded out of the debris of the once grand building. Etheral tendrils of pitch black surrounded the appendage and Tav'eran, he earlier elation forgotten, watched in horror as the Darkside clawed its way from from its prison of metal and concrete to stand tall against them once more. It was as if the lesser Shadows were suddenly infused with berzerk energy and they once more began to flow toward the beleagured Keybearer's. 

A feral snarl errupted from Tav'eran's lips as he met the horde and pushed them back. Focusing his power through Elgahain he became a blur of motion, his blades flickering and singing as they flashed through the air to find the etheral flesh of his foes. He speed was too much to for the lesser beast to over come and the trail behind him was littered with the corpses of the fallen. Their destruction was inconsequential at this point. High above him, the Darkside roared and lurched forward, Tav'eran knew he must reach it. He needed to help his breathren bring this wretched foe low. 

Bursting into the small clearing that ringed the Darksides feet he found that he was not the first to arrive within striking distance of the beast. Kyranus and Rumbling Earth from his own temple had already engaged the Darkside. Kyranus had somehow scaled the things back and had driven the tip of his blade into the back of its head, unleashing a Smiting Lance as he did. Light and darkness mingled as the power of the Lance exploded out of the Darkside's face. Rumbling Earth, his heavy bladed axe was cutting deep gashes into the things legs and feet. A Temple of Light warrior was also there displaying the agility that Warriors of the Keyblade were famous for, leaping and vaulting he brought his blade to bear on the things abdomen. 

Following suit Tav'eran leapt, somersaulting and twisting as he jumped from jutting spur of rubble to boulder top in an effort to get higher, to bring his attacks to the core of the beast. Leaping from the tallest point he could find he lauched himself at the Darkside, clawed gauntlet flashing out burying itself deep into the creatures side. Tav'eran, corded muscles straining, found himself dangling just below the Darkside's armpit. Twirling Elgahain into an underhanded grip he focused all the power he could, concentrating on the place were the things shrivled and corrupted heart would have been had it had one. He felt Elgahain begin to vibrate in his grip as if eager to find a weak point in the Darkside's anatomy. With a roar he plunged his blade as far as his considerable strength would allow into the creatures side, his Keyblade guiding his strike.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hazim coughed the ash from his lungs and waved his arms wildly in a futile attempt to clear the dust and debris from the air; he could hardly see more than a few feet in front of himself, and he could still hear what was left standing succumbing to the unstoppable effects of gravity. Yet, the sudden blaze of light still caused flashes behind his eyelids, the unkept power and destructive force of the barrage launched by the light keybearers was truely something to behold, and Hazim was shocked that the Darkside, as powerful as it was, could survive even a single blow from such a strike. Clearing the dissipating edge of the cloud of ash, Hazim could see the almost demonic-like form of Magar as he slew all the shadows that lay before him, and that surrounded the apparently drained and exhausted light bearers, "Some warning next time? _*Please!*_" he cried, shaking his fist in the direction of two hulking forms closer to the edge of the battle, and obviously the cause of the most recent threat to Hazim's health. Once more gazing up at the two light bearers, Hazim felt a great deal of respect for his brethren, who had dealt such a telling blow to their foe. It was at that point, however, that a hand of the purest dark shot forth from the rubble, and a cry of inhuman fury erupted across the battlefield.

Hazim found himself joining his fellow keybearers as they launched their assault on the wounded monster, his attacks not nearly as telling as some of their own, but he would be damned if he wouldn't make them count. Hazim saw a man leap from a fallen structure, his keyblade humming with barely contained energy, and two more leaping up to target weak points in its torso. Hazim dashed past the flailing limbs of the Darkside, jabbing the short length of Saif into the ankles of the creature, attempting to bring it down; yet he could see that he was hardly a nuisance to the hulking form, he needed to get higher. Sprinting up the Darkside's legs, Hazim stabbed Saif into the weaker back of it's knee, feeling the blade easily penetrate as far as the hilt, and then begin to tear a great gash in the 'flesh'. Following through with the momentum of the strike, Hazim tore Saif from the Darkside before reaching out and sensing that characterisitc field that surrounded all things, yet only some could find; Hazim reached out with his mind and through gritted teeth, felt himself being wrenched forwards until he impacted the Darkside's other knee, Saif once more buried as far as it could go. By now Hazim could feel the faltering in the Darkside's step as his strikes took their toll, he knew that on their own they wouldn't stop the beast, or even come close, but perhaps in doing so he would allow the others to eliminate the foe.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

As Dawn opened her eyes, she saw that she was at least still alive, although she felt like she was dead. She had underestimated how much strength it would take to keep both her and Veran shielded for such a length of time. It dawned on he that she had shut her eyes because she had been sure she was going to die from the attempt, and had it lasted any longer she may well have. Somewhat shaken, Dawn knelt on the ground as she pulled herself together and took some steady breaths to calm her nerves. She looked up at the monstrosity they were fighting and saw that it had been weakened by their combined efforts, which was at least something. She looked to her left and saw Veran considering his next move. His mind set, he dashed towards the Darkside, stopping only to give her a light tap on the shoulder that gave Dawn the impression that they had things to talk about, but that this was neither the time nor place to do so.

Emboldened by Veran's determination, Dawn slowly rose to her feet and swept her hair over her shoulder as she considered what to do now. She knew her only option, like it or not, was to assist in attacking the Darkside lest she be shunned by her companions. All she wanted was a long, hot shower and a comfortable bed to lie in to relieve the stress and pain, but there would be time enough for that later. She shook the thoughts of comfort from her head as she focused on the task at hand. A Fever Pitch was her best shot at attempting to harm the creature of darkness. Her mind made up, she sprinted after Veran towards the Darkside.

As she ran though, she considered how much strength she had left to use and whether it would be enough to sustain a Fever Pitch. A frown emerged on her face as she realized she might fail to use Fever Pitch and leave herself vulnerable to being attacked. 

_What choice did she have?_ she thought. 

She had to help the other Keybearers bring down the Darkside before it destroyed Destora and she refused to let them down.

When she was a few meters from the Darkside, she took a deep breath as she glanced down at the heart pendant around her neck. Dawn recalled the fury from that day and it occurred to her this was what Saurn had meant, all that time ago. She knew that she had to use the rage to aid her in her attempt to harm the Darkside and aid the citizens of Destora. She reached deep inside herself to the place where she had locked those memories away and harnessed the raw emotion that accompanied them. With a roar, she lept at the Darkside when a brilliant beam of white light pierced the Darkside’s head, which gave her an idea. Determined to cause as much damage to the creature as possible, she proceeded to run up the creature’s torso towards its head and yelled to the heavens as she launched a Fever Pitch with as much strength as she could muster, focusing on the area that had been hit with the Lance. Her subconscious noted that her attempt was incredibly risky, but she cared not. As long as they stopped it, she didn’t care.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Titus ignored the oaf as he tried to come with comebacks to what Titus had said, though Titus knew everything he had said to the fool was true. The huge man next to him did not argue with his plan for a quake, one sign at least he could follow those that were better than him. Titus unleashed his quake, his companion a moment later, and he watched as the others scrambled to get out of the way.

He laughed at the sight of them getting out of the way, and grinned satanically as the Darkside was trapped underneath the rubble of falling buildings. Titus, holding DurIa nonchalantly in one hand moved slowly forward to where the other keybearers were. He didn't say anything before the ground began to shake, and the rubble that was currently trapping the Darkside had begun to shake and move.

Titus wasn't foolish enough to think he had killed the Darkside with his companion and their attack on it. He knew he had only trapped it for the time being, and that it was weaker than it was before. His fellow keybearers leapt into action charging forward hurriedly to deal with it. Titus let out a low laugh, the rest of the keybearers attacked the beast individually, though some were smart enough to try and work together to bring it down.

Titus moved forward as he prepared to unleash a Dark Aura, focusing his anger and hate into his Keyblade DurIa. He knew that it wouldn't do that much damage to the Darkside, but there was no way that a quake would work again, and though he was incredibly confident in his abilities he wouldn't try and unlock the heart of the darkside and scatter it into darkness.

So he had to use what he knew, and as he got closer to the beast he leapt into action, sprinting towards it. Whilst others attacked the head, back and chest of the Darkside, scrambling on top of it like monkeys, Titus went straight to its neck. This was the one area that he and his Dark Aura power would have the most effect in his mind, and he launched a flurry of strikes at the Darkside, each attack that landed would unleash a blast of energy into its neck as he attacked it over and over again.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alone atop his vantage point, the robed man continued to watch the young keybearers with interest. Bringing the building down on top of their foe had been a sound tactic, as the creature was visibly weakened yet it continued to fight back. One of the youngsters leaped atop the Darkside's head before unleashing a blast of light at point blank range. He laughed softly to himself as the boy was hurled back by the force of the blast. 

Moments later a blast of lightning and several solid keyblade strikes impacted the beast as more of the disciples moved in to attack. 

The man was impressed with their supposed teamwork in bringing the thing down this far. He had seen before these Darksides lay waste to entire worlds, yet this one was very much at their mercy. Still, it would not do to be complacent. 

He had been idle for long enough. Rising to his feet, he stepped over the edge and began to fall, his keyblade materializing as he fell towards the doomed shadow beneath... 

* * *​
The continued attacks from the group of keybearers had severely depleted what energy the Darkside had left, but they too were losing stamina fast. In the end it was Dawn's continuous distraction allowing for Titus and Hazim to inflict critical damage on its vulnerable points. Following the barrage from the others beforehand it was in no condition to withstand the final few blows and staggered backwards. 

The young assortment of Keybearers took the oppurtunity to withdraw and regroup, Dawn and Veran struggling to catch their breath in these critical moments. 

It was at this moment that they saw him. He fell from the tower above with a blazing aura of flames growing around him. 

He hit the Darkside like a comet falling to Earth. The impact shook the ground even more than the combined quake spells of earlier and split the creature into a thousand tiny shards. As the remnants of the once mighty creature bubbled and melted away into nothing, the robed man stood and looked out over the nine young keybearers before him. 


*'You did well, apprentices.'* He said in a soft spoken yet authoritative voice. *'But I am afraid time is of the essence here. The situation has changed.'*

* * *​
*Disciples of Darkness:* The three of you may recognize Master Erathiel from your time training as novices. He was among the wisest and most powerful of the Masters of Darkness and his presence is at best a welcome release, at worst a slight show of distrust towards the younger disciples. 

Nevertheless, his news of a change in the assigned mission is too important to ignore. Regardless of how you feel, you are now under his command. 

*Disciples of Light and Balance: * The arrival of the dark newcomer is a surprise to be sure, but of greater concern is that he presumes to have taken command of the situation. The fate of this world is still unclear and ultimately you all have your own disciplines and missions to consider. If what he says is true, are you willing to lend your aid? With the Darkside defeated, there is the chance that the world is no longer under threat. Perhaps you would see fit to instead report back to your temples?

* * *​
Erathiel took several steps away from the group and watched the last remnants of the giant Heartless melt away. When it was at last no more, he turned back to the group. His keyblade vanished from his grip and he reached up to pull his hood away from his face. 

*'Good to see you kids again.'* He smiled, his wizened face framed by a crop of medium length brown hair. *'Good to see you have all become strong. And of course, the assistance of our fellows from other temples is always welcome.' *

He gestured to the others as he spoke. Whether they acknowledged or not he did not see, as he turned and began to focus energy into erecting a portal a short distance away. 

*'This world is stabilized thanks to your efforts here.'* He said. *'But we have caught wind of a greater threat tied to this one. The Heartless coming here was no accident of fate. There are forces at work here which need to be stopped.' *

He paused for a moment, the portal opened, and turned back to meet them all with a serious expression. *'Will you help me?'* 

* * *​
*All:* Make your choice. Feel free to ask further questions on the threat you face before committing. Whatever the case, time is very short. You may follow the Master of Darkness, or you may return and report to your home temple. 

Keep in mind that although Erathiel may not be of the same temple as you, his title of Master still affords him the same respect and authority you would give one of your own.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth was looking around in wonder. As quickly and sudden the battle had started, it had ended just as quickly with the appearance of the master. Even thou it was a master of the Dark Temple, Rumbling Earth couldn't help but be amazed by the powers that the masters possessed, it was rare to see them in action.

To Rumbling Earth there was still something wrong, the way the city was just empty was not something he had heard about before, even after an invasion like the one he had just witnessed. But a master was asking directly for help, what threat was so massive a master of darkness would ask for help, Rumbling Earth wondered. And he did indicate that the threat was tied to what had happened in this city, so Rumbling Earth didn't hesistate to walk up to the master. Waiting for the portal to complete.
_
"I do not know what I can possible assist you with master, your powers obviously much greater than any of us, possible greater than our powers combined, contrary to certain fellow individuals thoughts of themselves. But I will assist you the best I can, what ever evil that could empty this place of life, it does not deserve to exist in any reality. I have one question though, any advice on how I can best prepare for what you are about to send us into."_ Rumbling Earth said, speaking to the Master.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hanging there, plunging Elgahain into the beast's side again and again, he was only marginally aware of the actions of his brethren. However, Tav'eran definitely felt the change in the Darkside, one moment it was full of resistance, though slowly dying, the next it began to sway, all fight taken out of it by the combined assault of the Keybearers. Jerking his body up and down, he forced himself down the side of the beast, his clawed gauntlet carving deep gashes in its side as he fell. Rolling away from the Darkside as his feet hit the ground, he watched as the thing staggered, prompting the rest of the Keybearers to withdraw as well, regrouping and catching their breath before making a final assault. 

It was in that moment, it caught his attention. An object, glowing with the flaming light of a meteor, streaking towards the ground, directly at the Darkside. As it drew closer to the earth, Tav'eran could see that it was a man, keyblade evident in his hand, living flame coalescing around his form. Without hesitation the mysterious new Keybearer slammed into the Darkside and the beast exploded into a thousand shards of living darkness, the ground shaking from the Keybearers landing. Slowly the newcomer stood, pieces of the darkside still bubbling and hissing as they evaporated at his feet. Turning to face them, his features shadowed by the hood of his robe, the warrior looked upon their group. 

"You did well, apprentices," the mans voice soft spoken but obviously used to authority. "But I am afraid time is of the essence here. The situation has changed."

Taking in the whole of this newcomer, Tav'eran watched the disciples of the dark react to him in a manner that indicated respect and defferance to this man. Obviously he was someone of great import to them, but that mattered not to him. The darkside was defeated, but that did not mean that this world had been cleansed of the hearless as a whole. His mission had been clear, his leaders issuing orders in the succinct fashion they so loved, and those orders had said nothing of submitting to the will of the Dark Temple. 
The man turned from them, watching, with satisfaction, as the remnants of the Darkside finally faded, his keyblade vanishing as it did. Turing to them and lowering his hood, revealing a wizened face with dark brown hair framing the lines and contours of his visage, he spoke once more. 

"Good to see you kids again," he began with a fatherly smile,"good to see you ave all become strong. Of course, the assistance from other temples is always welcome." Though his gesture was one of thanks, Tav'eran couldn't help feeling like this newcomer was speaking down to them. Condascending and arrogant, such was the way of the Dark Temple. Whether he meant what he said or not, Tav'eran could not say as he once again turned from the group and had begun drawing in energy to open a way, a portal through the darkness. 

"This World has stabilized thanks to your efforts here," the man said, "But we hav caught wind of a greater threat tied to this one. The Heartless coming here was no accident of fate, there are forces at work here which need to be stopped." Framed in the light of the open portal he turned to the group, expression one of concern and seriousness and asked, "Will you help me?"

Tav'eran didn't know waht to think. This man appeared from nowhere and already demanded obediance. "No disrespect intended sir," Tav'eran began," But I don't know you. You say that something of greater importance than the salvation of this world is at stake, yet my orders from my Masters spoke nothing of this." 

Shaking his head Tav'eran continued,"I must consult with my own temple. I must report the happenings here at the very least." 

Walking away from the group, Tav'eran removed a small mirror form his belt pouch and with an effort of will opened a connection to his home. For a moment the reflective surface was clouded with smokey tendrils, a waving mist that obscured his own reflection, only to be quickly replaced with the grizzled visage of Master Orion Temzak. A minute movement at the corner of his mouth the only thing betraying his feelings toward one of his favorite students, Temzak barked,"Report son. What is the situation?"

"Master, it appears that we have nullified the presence of the heartless on this world. The Darkside leading them has been detroyed, thanks to an unknown Dark Master that appeared at the appropriate moment."

At this Temzak raised an eyebrow, shock evident in his expression, his usually stoic demeanor betrayed by this unexpected news. "This master has told us, " Tav'eran continued, "that this incident was not isolated. That it was a stepping stone in a larger plot by the heartless. I do not enjoy being told what to do by some one not of my own temple, Master or not, I am not at his beck and call." Bubbling anger began to steal into his mind, clouding rational thought. "I will not be towed around the galaxy like a beast of burden, I will return home. He can deal with his perceived threat on his own."

"No, Tav'eran," Temzak said,"Swallow your anger and pride. Follow this Master, find out his intentions, and learn all you can of this threat and report back to me at once." With that Temzak's face disappeared from the mirror as he severed the connection. 

Seething fury washed over him.... Hatred at being at the pull and mercy of this stranger. But duty, duty to Temzak, to his own temple, and the victims of this unknown problem compelled him. it squelched his fury at the newcomer, the man's arrogance and assumption forgotten in the thoughts of those he would help and in his own lust for battle. Taking a deep breath, calming himself, steeling his mind against the vortex of untamed emotion in his soul, he approached the portal. 

"I have been intructed by my superiors to assist you in anyway that I can.... Master."


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Veran fell back to the ground, his knees nearly buckling beneath him. He had nothing left to give. The other keybearers around him would have to finish this fight. Retreating a short distance from the battle, he attempted to regain his breath while he checked his body for anything more than superficial wounds.

He was weak, but his body was intact for the most part, and his energy would replenish in time. Veran glanced back up at the battle, noticing that there had been a lull in the onslaught against the Darkside.

As Veran glanced upward, he noticed something rather peculiar, but in his state he couldn't figure why it seemed so out of place. Then it dawned on him: there was a very large ball of fire falling from the sky, when there should have been no ball of fire falling from the sky. As it fell closer and closer, the ball of fire revealed itself to be a man wielding a keyblade falling toward the Darkside.

As the new keybearer impacted the Darkside, it came apart. Tendrils of shadow erupted from what little there was left of the Darkside, and in the center stood the keybearer.


'You did well, apprentices.' The dark robed man said, his voice clearly showed he was used to being in charge. 'But I am afraid time is of the essence here. The situation has changed.' The man took several steps from the group, and watched his handiwork in its last stages.

The man released his keyblade as he reached up to pull his hood from his face. 

'Good to see you kids again.' He smiled, toward the disciples of darkness, but Veran recognized him as well. Not as a name so much, but he knew he had seen the man during his early years in the Temple of Darkness. 'Good to see you have all become strong. And of course, the assistance of our fellows from other temples is always welcome.' The man finished.

After gesturing vaguely to the keybearers from the other temples, the man turned yet again from the party, and began to channel energy into creating a portal.

'This world is stabilized thanks to your efforts here.' He said. 'But we have caught wind of a greater threat tied to this one. The Heartless coming here was no accident of fate. There are forces at work here which need to be stopped.' He paused for a moment, the portal opened, and turned back to meet them all with a serious expression. 'Will you help me?' 

Veran had already begun to regain some of his energy, and his mind was much clearer than it had been. He wondered how long the man had been watching the fighting. Unfortunately, he now knew that he had little time to dwell on it. Absentmindedly, he reached up to release his armor, realizing for the first time that it still covered most of his head.

As Veran took a few moments more to think, he watched a disciple of Balance step away from the group for a short time. When he returned, he offered his support to the keyblade master that had shown up so suddenly. Another, a mountain of a man, had already offered his blade to the master.

Veran knew what he had to do, and so he did it.

Stepping forward a short bit, Veran presented himself to the master and spoke. "I am Veran Kaerson, of the Temple of Light, and I present my services to you. I shall now recognize you as acting commander of the situation, until a time at which I have been contacted by a master of my own temple."

As he finished, Veran stepped back, waiting for whatever came next.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hazim felt the monster weaken beneath the continuous and relentless assault that the keybearers assailed it with from all directions. The strain and fatigue of the ongoing fight was begginning to make itself known to Hazim, and he felt his limbs shaking, struggling to call up on reserves on energy merely to keep him upright and in the battle. The rest of the world was blank to his mind, the actions of his fellow keybearers of no concern, he saw their actions but failed to notice them, all that concerned his conscious thought was his own flurry of strikes against the Darkside, and eventually his blows caused the monster to sway, his strikes the hornet that starts as a mere annoyance, but grows to a crescendo as if the whole swarm descends upon your writhing body. With one final howl of effort, Hazim planted Saif as deep as he could, gouging a long, deep valley in the Darkside's thigh, before being flinging himself off to recover and examine the situation; his fellow keybearers did likewise, and Hazim truely saw the punishment they were inflicting upon the beast, and allowed the thought of victory penetrate his focused mind. But a sonic boom shattered his concentration, along with the windows of skyscrapers across the yard, as the master made his presense known to the world and his disciples. 

Hazim recognised the move and had no doubt as to the one performing it with such lethal precission, yet he could scarcely beleive that the master would deem them worthy enough of his time. That he did sowed a seed of concern in the back of Hazim's mind, yet duty was unyielding, especially in times of war, and Hazim did not hesitate to follow the keybearer, a long and deep bow in resepect all the reply which was required. If the Master Erathiel wished his input then he would ask for it. Hazim then turned to those of the other temples who yet to accept the master's plea, "I am pleased to have fought alongside you, and I understand that you each have your own responsibilities, but the situation here is greater than I beleive any of us knew, and therefore it is our duty to our temples to find out what really happenned here. We all risked our lives today and some of you gave more than what I would've expected," Hazim nodded towards the female bearer, he could recall her launching herself time and again against the darkside, despite the condition she was in after her earlier efforts, no small risk, "and I would appreciate it dearly if you could aid us like today in the fights to come." he then turned with a somewhat annoyed grin to Titus, before punching him lightly on the shoulder, "and really Titus, some warning next time you drop a building on either our, or our new friends' heads, no?"

OOC: Sorry for the late and somewhat 'eh' post, I'm utterly drained today


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Titus struck the creature of darkness on the neck several time, launching lightning fast attacks against the creature as he tried to wound it. The combined attack of the Keybearers were wounding the creature all over, the keybearers attacking key parts of the creature. Titus kept his face calm, even though he felt anger well up inside. It was his idea to trap a building on it with the fool Rumbling Earth. It was their attack that had slowed it.

He saw his other keybearers retreat for a second, either to regain strength or plan a final attack on it. He snarled as he stayed a little longer before stalking back, angry at it. Why were they retreating when they had an advantage?! He was about to yell at them to attack but a sonic boom shattered whatever he was going to say. He turned, keyblade in hand as he observed the figure that just finished off the creature. 

Master Erathiel, a person that was worthy of Titus's respect. He smiled as he moved over to them, greeting the pupils of the Temple of Darkness before asking for the help of the other temples. Titus brought his keyblade up to salute the master before saying, "As you wish master." Titus said as his keyblade shimmered and disappeared.

He readied himself for his next challenge, let the others praise each others actions and try and get along. Only the worthy would recieve the attention of Titus, though he kept an eye on them. Most of them showed quality, some even skills to rival Titus. He would watch them, see what they were like how they fought. He felt a light punch on his arm, Hazim with an annoyed grin on his face asked for warning the next time he dropped a building on them.

Titus turned to regard Hazim. "Touch me again Hazim and you will live to regret it. Rumbling Earth yelled the warning, its not my fault you fools either tried to take it on by yourselves or stayed to close." He said, his face completely impassive.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dawn launched into her attack before she lost her nerve. She attacked the creatures head with as much speed and power as she could manage, which weakened as she continued to maintain the fever pitch. She just didn’t have anything left to give, but determined to bring the Darkside down she fought on. It was then she noticed two of the Keybearers from the Temple of Darkness, one of whom had collapsed the building earlier, were doing far more damage than she could manage and that all she was doing was keeping the beast distracted. She attacked for a few moments more before leaping off the Darkside and only managed a few steps before her legs gave way. She could do no more; the rest of them would have to manage without her. She pulled herself into a sitting position and closed her eyes to steal a few well deserved moments of rest.

A few moments passed before Dawn noticed that the other Keybearers had similarly fallen back and noticed Veran looked as exhausted as, if not more exhausted, than she was. He looked like he would recover in time though, and Dawn felt a little relieved. 

At this point one of the bearers, Hazim, spoke to them as if he knew something they did not,

_"I am pleased to have fought alongside you, and I understand that you each have your own responsibilities, but the situation here is greater than I beleive any of us knew, and therefore it is our duty to our temples to find out what really happenned here. We all risked our lives today and some of you gave more than what I would've expected,"_ Hazim nodded towards the female bearer, he could recall her launching herself time and again against the darkside, despite the condition she was in after her earlier efforts, no small risk, _"and I would appreciate it dearly if you could aid us like today in the fights to come."_

She returned Hazim’s nod, and took a small amount of pride in proving she was more capable than she perhaps looked. She gazed towards the Darkside, lost in thought, when suddenly it exploded into thousands of tiny shards. She was amazed! 

_‘What could possibly do that much damage to such a powerful creature?' _she whispered in quiet awe

It was then a man wearing a dark robe appeared from where the Darkside once was and looked at the group of Keybearers.

*‘You did well, apprentices.'* He said in a soft spoken yet authoritative voice. *'But I am afraid time is of the essence here. The situation has changed.'*

Dawn was slightly taken aback by this man, this keybearer judging by his blade, arriving and assuming that he commands them. She further didn’t know which situation he was referring to; the Darkside had been dealt with so surely the situation had been solved?

*'Good to see you kids again.'* He smiled, his wizened face framed by a crop of medium length brown hair. *'Good to see you have all become strong. And of course, the assistance of our fellows from other temples is always welcome.'*

*'This world is stabilized thanks to your efforts here.'* He said. *'But we have caught wind of a greater threat tied to this one. The Heartless coming here was no accident of fate. There are forces at work here which need to be stopped.' *

He paused for a moment, the portal opened and turned back to meet them all with a serious expression. *'Will you help me?'*

The group went deathly silent. They all had an incredibly important decision to make, and not much time to make it. Immediately, a bearer from the Temple of Balance pledged his support to this unknown Master. Similarly another bearer walked a short distance away before returning to support the Master, although a slight hint of anger betrayed his otherwise blank face, and Veran also agreed to help however best he can, which did surprise her. 

However, her own decision she didn’t know. She did not trust this Master, she knew nothing of the greater threat he spoke about and knew nothing of his intentions.

_“I am far too exhausted to make such a decision this important”_ she joked to herself

Her gut feeling was to return to her home Temple and report on the events on Dauth. It would be the best thing to do, she did not trust this new keybearer or his motives, but she remembered it would require a trip to her home world and that immediately put her off. She tried to stop herself from revisiting those memories, but it was of no use, it was too late. 

She recalled her time before being transported to the Temple of Light to begin her training. It was after Dawn had encouraged and helped lead a rebellion against Frenvid and his guards who had oppressed the people of the Rosehaven district. The people had been quick to accept her as their leader, but were also quick to turn on her. After the murder of her mother, Dawn repressed many of her emotions for she was afraid at what she would do because of them. She had no one to turn to for her fellow citizens had abandoned her, for they believed she had some hand in helping to oppress them. Her walks to buy food and clothes were accompanied by whispers of hatred and loathing. It wasn’t long before she refused to leave her house at all, though on her last day in Rosehaven she was forced to leave to buy enough food and equipment to last her journey. 

As she made her way back to the palace, she noticed the distinct smell of ash in the air. She thought nothing more of it until she was almost home, where she saw the palace ablaze and a crowd of people chanting “Burn it down!”. She feared what they would do if she was seen, so she quietly slipped away to leave for the Temple, her only remaining possessions being what she wore.

She snapped back to reality and found herself sitting cross-legged on the ground, her keyblade still in her hand. As Dawn stood her keyblade dematerialised until it was needed again, and she noticed she felt slightly refreshed and still had a decision to make lest she keep this Master waiting.
She turned to the Master and spoke in a quiet tone, 
_
”I do not know who you are, but if this situation truly is as grave as you make it out to be, then I have little choice but to help you. You have my blade and my respect as an apprentice, and I shall give you the same affordances I do my own Masters but know that you have yet to earn my trust. I will help you.”_

She turned towards Veran and added _“and besides, if I left who knows would happen to you Veran. Someone has to watch your back”_ and added a sly wink.

She stepped towards the portal, ready to face the next challenge


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Bayle watched as a new force entered the played field. Falling from above, wreathed in flames an object smashed into the staggering Darkside, scouring the conglomeration of shadow into nothingness. From the conflagration stepped a hooded man, a keybearer like himself. 

The man was old, weathered by time and experience. Still he faintly oozed power and carried himself like a king. Here was a man confident to the extreme. Bayle could respect that. Knowing one’s own capabilities was not arrogance, but wisdom and practicality. Instantly the imperious figure commanded attention and Bayle noticed every eye upon the newcomer. _He wears authority like a cloak_ mused Kasibalas as he further studied the figure. 

Unfortunately such age and experience did not stop him from cryptic babble. Was it too much to ask for a man to speak plainly? It vexed Bayle to no end that so often men were carried away by _how_ to say things rather that what to say. Economy of word was a trait valued by the ex-soldier.

One of the Disciples of Balance was only too keen to help this dark Master._ Idiot_ thought Bayle. Blinding rushing into things was the course of a fool. Facts were needed for a clear picture, for the analysis of cost and benefit. Bayle could only roll his eyes as Veran, an apprentice from his own temple followed suit. 

The other apprentice of Balance at least showed some sense, reporting back to his temple. Though even Bayle, little practiced in reading people could tell the giant seethed. He would have to be watched, wild emotions could be dangerous indeed. 

Sheathing his keyblade, his sword stayed solid even when not in use; a holdover from his days as a soldier when having a weapon close at hand meant everything, Bayle stepped forward to confront the Master. 

“Whilst my... comrades... seem eager to jump like mice down the throat of a lion, I require some logical reasoning. “Forces at work” is hardly specific or helpful... Master”, spoke the apprentice, not cowed by the Master’s flashy arrival. 

“I need more than ominous vagaries. What ‘force’ so concerns you, why should it concern us and how would we face it?” Though his words were confrontational, Bayle’s voice never rose above a dull monotone, devoid of passion or sentiment.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I watched as my companions attacked the Darkside. The smiting lance had drawn everything I knew I had and then more. It felt as if had drawn my very life essence. Still I would not let that keep me down. With a grunt of effort I straightened my back and threw Darklight. The sabre cut a sliver of darkness from the Darkside's arm before returning to my hand before I moved to join the rest of my fellows as they paused.

I heard it first. A whistling noise.

Then I saw it. A flaming comet falling from the sky. As it drew closer I realised it was a man. He plunged down and yet was strangely calm. I understood then that the impact when he hit the ground would be greater than the earlier quakes. Acting quickly I fell to one knee and sunk Darklight into the ground. Then I raised my head and watched.

The man hit like a meteorite. The Darkside shattered. It didn't just die, it shattered into a thousand pieces. The impact shook the ground although in my braced position I was barely affected.

As the pieces faded the robed man stood and looked at them. Nine battered Keybearers who had just critically wounded a Darkside faced with a man who had obliterated it with a single strike. I did not know who he was but I could guess. Judging from his Keyblade this appeared to be the famous Erathiel. My teacher had spoken long and respectfully of the masters of each of the Temples. His voice had shown admiration and respect as he recounted their deeds, a tone I had never thought to hear from the grim old beast.

'You did well, apprentices.' He said in a soft spoken yet authoritative voice. 'But I am afraid time is of the essence here. The situation has changed.' I felt my blood run cold. Changed? Events like the one we had faced that day were rare but expected. If the situation had changed then something truly dangerous had occurred. He took a few steps away from us and watched as the Darkside dissolved into nothing. Then he turned back to us and removed his hood.

He spoke to the Keybearers of the temple of Darkness first. 'Good to see you kids again.' He smiled, his wizened face framed by a crop of medium length brown hair. 'Good to see you have all become strong. And of course,' he said, turning to see the rest of us and gesturing with one hand 'the assistance of our fellows from other temples is always welcome.'

I nodded slightly at his words but he had already turned and begun to create a portal to another realm. 'This world is stabilized thanks to your efforts here.' He spoke, his back still turned. 'But we have caught wind of a greater threat tied to this one. The Heartless coming here was no accident of fate. There are forces at work here which need to be stopped.'

He paused for a moment upon the completion of the portal and then turned back to face them all with a serious expression. 'Will you help me?" I stood and waited while the other Keybearers spoke to him in turn.

After hearing the results of Tav'eran's conversation with Temzak and his affirmation I reached up and removed my mask, my armour flowing to it at the same time. It was the first time any of the Keybearers gathered there had seen my face, even Rumbling Earth and Tav'eran had never seen my features. I stepped forward and spoke. My reply was simple and straight from the heart. 'Do you really need to ask?"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

*'Your concerns are perfectly valid.'* Erathiel nodded to the queries of several of the disciples. *'The foe I speak of seems to have connections across numerous worlds. We suspect a Heartless Cult. The reason I need as many of you as I can is so that we can cover more ground.' *

He turned to Titus mometarily following the boy's harsh words with Hazim. Though the disciple was indeed a capable fighter and had remarkable potential, Erathiel sensed that he took the precepts of Darkness far too seriously. 

Disciples of Darkness: Erathiel says nothing specifically to Titus, but you sense he is judging in some way. Given his experience in the Dark Arts over yours, do you Titus feel that you have erred in some way? Or do you think nothing of your master's scrutiny and instead blame the others for their own incompetence? How do the rest of you view this reaction?

Without further delay, Erathiel motioned to the portal. In an instant, it expanded, engulfing the entire group and dropping everyone into the Lanes Between worlds. All of them reacted instantly, following the Master's form to the destination that glowed in the darkness before them. 

Light Wielders: The means by which the disciples of Darkness traverse worlds is an unsettling one for you, and to be taken by surprise adds to this. What is your reaction? Will you express your displeasure or will you remain silent and hope it does not repeat in the future?

They all emerged in a street much like the one they just left, only it was broad daylight and people were visibly still inhabiting this place. Judging by their expressions, the coming and going of Keybearers was not an unknown occurrence in this world and many of them did not spare a second glance. 

Disciples of Balance: You will recognize this world as Aeleus Tertius, a world that while admittedly on the fringes is still well within the jurisdiction of your temple rather than the Darkness. How do you react, knowing that dark disciples and even a master have been investigating on your "territory" so to speak? 

--- --- --- 

Erathiel wastes no time, beckoning you to follow him to the nearest venue, a small cafe on one of the tall buildings near the point of your emergence. Whether you sit or whether you stand is up to you but you all notice the greeting that the venue owner gives him as you approach. 

*'Hail Erathiel!' *The elderly man calls. *'You have indeed gathered a formidable crew!'* 

*'Indeed Herman, I am confident they will be sufficient to the task. But for the time being, we need rest and we need food. These kids just faced down a darkside, and those things tend to leave a lasting impression on their opponents.' *

*'But of course!'* The elderly Herman replies, and ushers you all inside. What at first appeared to be a small eatery is now revealed to be just one part of a much larger inn as you pass through into a large and lavishly decorated foyer, and one by one you are all led to a separate room where you have a chance to freshen up, eat, rest, meditate or otherwise pass the time. 

*All:* You may take the chance to rest knowing it will be your last oppurtunity for some time, or you may remain in the foyer and listen in on the conversation between Erathiel and Herman. In any case, it will be two hours before you are needed again, so don't feel the need to be combat ready.

As well as this, feel free to converse with other player characters regarding your own concerns. You will after all, be working alongside each other very soon.


--- --- --- 

Heartless Cults: 





Many individuals across many worlds learn of the nature of keyblades through chance experience or by living in a world where such knowledge flows freely. In lieu of possessing these legendary weapons, the unworthy sometimes attempt to match their power through other means. 

Most common of these are Heartless cults. Engaging in acts of unspeakable darkness in order to draw the Heartless to their world, they then seek to impose their strong will upon the creatures and bend them to their own whims. Many will fail and be consumed, and the loss of the conduit they provide often means that the Heartless will simply vanish from the world and the cycle will end as though it had never taken place. 

In other cases however, the Heartless will remain and begin an invasion of their own, or worse yet the cult will be successful and begin exercising their control to malicious ends. Invariably their primary goal is to eliminate those who pose the greatest threat to their new power, most often being the nearest Keybearer Temple. 

The Archives of the Light and Balance Temples include several accounts of such cults, and Disciples of Light in particular hold a special hatred for those who would stoop to such levels. 

The Disciples of Darkness however rarely speak of such encounters and it has been whispered that some keybearers of the Dark will even go so far as to recruit lackeys and spies from among their number in exchange for allowing the wretches to live.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Bayle nodded in assent as he heard the Master’s hasty explanation, instantly acquiescing once he learnt the nature of the threat. A Heartless Cult was indeed a serious matter. So often did the weak and the foolish try to claim power and knowledge best left alone. Too often did the innocent pay for the actions of those with evil in their hearts. Sometimes these men could be reasoned with, turned back from the dark path they were embarked upon, more often however did they have to be put down like mad dogs. Bayle held no compunctions about delivering such justice, if evil could not be dissuaded it had to be destroyed.

Stepping through the swirling vortex of energy Bayle experienced a moment of disorientation, then found himself in the space between worlds. His brow creased in disquiet, Bayle walked on an insubstantial bridge of energy, surrounded by inky blackness and the odd flare of far off light- signalling another habited world. This was not a usual mode of travel for the keybearer and he silently wondered at the strangeness of it, glancing around at his fellow disciples of Light to see if they were disquieted too. He wondered of the effects travelling in dark oblivion had on the minds of those from the Temple of Darkness. Perturbed at the thought he resolved to keep a closer eye on his shadowy brethren. 

Then suddenly their strange sojourn was over and his boots touched earthly stone again. Surprisingly the indigenous inhabitants showed little surprise at such a motley group of people suddenly materialising. It was a far cry from the response they would have encountered from his homeland. There they would be lucky not to be greeted with bare steel and thundering musket. It was no wonder then that this world was considered a likely nest for a heartless cult if Keybearer activity was so flagrant. 

As the group made its way towards a local eatery Bayle could at last put a name to the Master who led them, Erathiel. He did bristle however at the word ‘kids’. At 25 years of age Bayle did not consider himself a child in the slightest, especially when he seemed to be the oldest amongst the apprentices, and at any rate certainly felt aged beyond his years thanks to his world’s decade long war. 

With a soldier’s habits Bayle immediately made his way to the bar and appropriated a flagon of the local brew. Easing into a barstool he felt some of the tension leave his body and enjoyed not having to fight a hundred foot creature of pure malice. For a moment his mask of stone flickered and anyone watching would have seen the countenance of a man utterly weary from a punishing life. 

Calculating this would present an appropriate opportunity to engage in camaraderie building, he mentioned an invitation for the other apprentices to join him if they wished. 

*“Would anyone care to whet their tongue’s?”* he asked, trying to inject some warmth into his tone and attempting a smile.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I stepped into my room and contemplated what I had learned. This world was in the jurisdiction of my temple and so I was not sure how to react to Erathiel being here. If it was within our jurisdiction why did he not ask the masters for aid instead of a group of apprentices? I decided that he must have had a valid reason for this and so I sat cross legged upon the floor and meditated upon the days events.

I stopped my contemplation and stood. I walked into the washroom and heated water in the basin. I shed my garments and stood for a moment, savouring the sensation before slipping into the warm water. My head rested back against the rim and I fell asleep but I was awake 5 minutes later, feeling refreshed and ready to go. I climbed free of the water, dressed and then returned to the bar where Titus sat with a drink in hand. “I will join you,” I said softly and sat next to him, accepting a shot of the local liquor. I drained the cup before standing and summoning Darklight into my hand. I stepped into the centre of the room.

I held the sword low, closed my eyes and slowed my breathing before suddenly starting to dance, using the sword as just another prop. I had been part of an elite group back home named The Sword Dancers and I still remembered the skills. The dance was mesmerising, the movements perfectly timed and flowing from one to the other. The Keyblade sliced through the air leaving trails that vanished swiftly but were still noticeable.

When I was finished I nodded slightly to those who had watched before returning to my home to rest further…


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

A heartless cult, well that most certainly was a situation requiring the utmost care although Hazim couldn't help but wonder why such great lengths were being taken, surely the local temple of the world would be able to handle the situation? The cults were dangerous, this fact was true, but hardly a match for a concerted effort by a force of keybearers, even more so if they have the active support of the local world's authorities. Yet, it seemed that somehow this cult had spread to multiple worlds, a feat usually reserved for keybearers and their hated foes alone, it takes a great deal more than simple rituals and conjuring tricks to break down the ancient walls that seperate the worlds, let alone being able to maintain passageways safely and co-ordinate activities through them. And then Erathiel was including the other temples' disciples in the matter, Hazim would appreciate their involvement considering their prowess in the battle against the darkside, yet he was no fool, and only one with their head stuck in the sand would not realise that the Dark temple's elite chose to deal with the Heartless Cults in an...._unorthodox_ manner; Hazim was no stranger to the conspiracies or the rumors, he had even come across a few whispered comments over a mug which claimed that some Masters themselves practiced the arts, raising armies to bolster the numbers of the temple. Hazim looked Erathiel up and down, he had no doubt that the master had the skill, but would a man such as he be willing to court their enemies in order to gain an advantage in this brutal war? Or would he consider it to be signing a pact with the devil? Hazim didn't know on which side of the line he himself stood.

The portal closed behind them and Hazim found himself deposited on a seemingly inconspicuous street along with his fellow keybearers, the local inhabitants glancing and offering a few nods of welcome before continuing on with their business; such idle viewing of keybearer activities was new to Hazim, he had never been able to operate so openly before on a foreign world, although he knew that such places existed; then again, he generally did always prefer the shadows, even when they were somewhat unnecessary, he felt they gave him a nice aura of mystery and foreboding in addition to the tactical advantages. The Master approached a local cafe and greeted the bar tender almost like an old friend, before being leading the group into what turned out to be a sprawling inn. Hazim felt himself automatically relax all the muscles that he had kept tense since the battle with the darkside, his mind finally deciding that the immediate danger was over and allowing him to gain a moment of proper mental respite; he was on a friendly world surrounded by allies, although he felt a small warning register in the back of his mind at the ease with which the inn keeper discarded the threat of a Darkside, but he pushed it away, perhaps he would bring it up with the his fellow Keybearers at some point?

*"Would anyone care to whet their tongue's?"* Hazim had never heard the phrase spoken in such a way before, but it seemed that the general gist spread across the vast gulf that divided the world, and he moved to sit down next to the light bearer without a moments hesitation, determined to relish every drop that the bartender poured his way. 
"Pleased to. My name is Hazim al Mercutio, of the world Tallarn; I apologise on behalf of the Master for the somewhat, sudden, method of transport, I'm aware that your kind do not travel quite so exposed, no?" Hazim turned to look at the man sat beside him, hand outstretched, the set of his compatriot's shoulders giving away the weariness of a soldier, tired of the fight but willing to dive in until it claimed his life, a look that one could only notice from seeing it all too often. Hazim felt himself warm to the room, he found himself sitting at a bar in a town with friends who most likely were all now dead, on the front back at Tallarn, a brief respite from the blood, the gore and the war.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth was thankful that his master, that during his training he had travelled by several of the means the various temples used to cross between worlds. So Rumbling Earth was not unsettled by the travel, what peaked his curiosity and suspicion was the place they ended. Emerging on a street in broad daylight, people on the streets which didn't take notice of the arriving keybearers, Rumbling Earth quickly recognised the planet of Aeleus Tertius, a planet that was within the jurisdiction of the Temple of Balance. So what were they doing here, Rumbling Earth couldn't help but wondering, but decided to let the Dark master have the benefit of the doubt. 

Following Master Erathiel down some streets and alleys, the group of keybearers was led to a small cafe, where Erathiel greeted the venue owner like a long time acquaintance, casually chatting about the experience the keybearers had just been through. It was a contrast to the way Rumbling Earths old master interacted with the world, a more serious and taciturn man. At least on the outside, what Rumbling Earth believed was that it was never quite possible to know what was going on in the heart and minds of the masters.

Rumbling Earth followed the rest inside what was not just a cafe, but a large and busy inn. One of the keybearers of light invited the group over to sit with him and share a drink, Hazim of the dark temple quickly accepting the invitation. Rumbling Earth decided to join the group, ordering a large mug a dark mead, he sat down by the table.

_"Greetings fellow keybearers, my name is Rumbling Earth which I know seems like a strange name to most people even keybearers, and it might even make me seem like a uncivilised barbarian brute to some people. But don't be mistaken this brute can tumple buildings of the civilised world."_ Rumbling Earth said with a grin on his beareded face.
_"Now what do you guys think about this whole Heartless Cult thing, on a world under jurisdiction of the temple of balance, something feels wrong if you know what I mean."_ Rumbling Earth asked the group, before taking a swig of his mead.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

*'Your concerns are perfectly valid.'* Erathiel nodded to the queries of several of the disciples. *'The foe I speak of seems to have connections across numerous worlds. We suspect a Heartless Cult. The reason I need as many of you as I can is so that we can cover more ground.'*

The implications that a Heartless Cult had connections across numerous worlds made Dawn do a mental double-take. She wondered if that explained the presence of the Darkside they had just defeated. Before she could think more upon it, or even give voice to her thoughts, the portal in front of them expanded and engulfed the entire group without warning and Dawn had little choice but to follow the Master’s form lest she end up somewhere other than their destination or even get stuck. She simmered silently as the cold touch of the space between worlds began to affect her, its darkness seeping into her skin.

Dawn soon emerged in a quaint little street, and quickly shielded her eyes from the harsh sunlight while they adjusted. It was then she noticed that there were other people around, and what more was they regarded the arrival of a group of 9 Keybearers and a Master from seemingly thin air as a completely normal event. The Master quickly set off towards a small building that was nearby, which she quickly discovered was a café as they entered. 

*'Hail Erathiel!'* The elderly man calls. *'You have indeed gathered a formidable crew!' *

*'Indeed Herman, I am confident they will be sufficient to the task. But for the time being, we need rest and we need food. These kids just faced down a darkside, and those things tend to leave a lasting impression on their opponents.' *
*
'But of course!'* The elderly Herman replies, and ushered everyone inside.

Herman led her past a grand foyer to a small room, for which she gave him a nod of thanks which was returned. She entered the room to discover it moderately furnished throughout the three of its separations. She had just entered what appeared to be a dining area, with a pantry stocked with some food and a table and chairs in a corner. She entered the bedroom, which contained an elegant looking bed, a small chest of drawers, and a full length mirror. As she stepped into view of the mirror, she gasped slightly. She was covered from head to toe in dirt and grime from their battle earlier and suddenly felt drained of energy at the memory, and made her way over to the bathroom, in which she found a stone basin that she filled with warm water. As she removed her clothes, she noted that they were more scuffed and worn than she had thought. Maybe there was an armor shop nearby that she could visit before they left on their next journey. Feeling the cold air of the room settle on her bare skin she quickly slipped into the warm bath, an involuntary moan escaping her as the warmth filled her. She closed her eyes and allowed her mind to drift.

A while later she pulled herself from the now cold bath, dressed again and headed out to the foyer to find the bar. It was there Dawn found a few of her companions, introducing themselves to her as she arrived at the bar, enjoying some light talk and a drink. As Dawn approached the bar she ordered a light drink that was mixed with some different types of berries and introduced herself to the group.

*“My name is Dawn Fayne, pleased to finally have a proper introduction with you. While I have the chance, I want to add that while we know little about each other I trust your abilities and judgments in battle. It may help in battle to know we can depend on others to help.”* She turned to Rumbling Earth and added,* “and it’s nice to know I’ll get a warning before being crushed by a building”* with a smile growing on her face as she laughed lightly, her eyes shining slightly from the joy of laughter after a hard battle. 

Dawn ordered a second drink before excusing herself for a moment; she wanted to speak to Master Erathiel. She found him talking to Herman in the foyer and and waited for her presence to be acknowledged before speaking, *“Master Erathiel”* she said, accompanied by a small bow *“I wanted to express my displeasure at traveling through the Portal. Being from the Temple of Light, the Lanes Between Worlds affects me more strongly than it may others. It was also unsettling to be moved so instantly with no warning. I do see the effectiveness at traveling in such a way, but if I may ask for a warning next time, just so I am prepared for the trip.”* 

She waited for a response, but when she received none she took the silence to be her dismissal and returned to the bar for her drink. She lingered at the table with the other Keybearers for a short while, exchanging stories from battles past and adventures long ago before deciding it was best for her to get as much rest as possible before they left again. Waving to the group, Dawn returned to her room and collapsed on the bed before sleep overcame her.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

'Your concerns are perfectly valid.' Erathiel nodded to the queries of several of the disciples. 'The foe I speak of seems to have connections across numerous worlds. We suspect a Heartless Cult. The reason I need as many of you as I can is so that we can cover more ground.' 

Veran had spent most of his life in the Temples, and he knew well what a Heartless Cult could mean. He had never encountered one, and had no idea of how far their powers could stretch, but he knew that where one was involved, bad things tended to happen. He feared just what kind of power a Cult could have that it might be involved in calling a Darkside.

As Veran was lost in thought, the master of Darkness swept his arm gently toward the portal. The entire group was engulfed.

Veran reacted from instinct, knowing that he needed to follow the master, lest he be lost. He found the travel of the Dark Temple much more disturbing than any other time he had spanned the distance between worlds. The darkness pressed close, nearly touching him. He shuddered as he continued onward.

As the trip through the darkness came to an end, Veran found himself on a street in broad daylight. There were people moving all around them, but they didn't seem to care about the ten people that had just materialized in the middle of a road. Veran had never been to a world where Keybearers were so common that they didn't create some sort of commotion.

Veran was drawn from his revelry as Master Erathiel beckons the group onward. Erathiel led the group to a nearby cafe, the proprietor of which greeted the Master as an old friend would.

'Hail Erathiel!' The elderly man called. 'You have indeed gathered a formidable crew!' 

'Indeed Herman, I am confident they will be sufficient to the task. But for the time being, we need rest and we need food. These kids just faced down a darkside, and those things tend to leave a lasting impression on their opponents.' Erathiel responded

'But of course!' The elderly Herman replied, and began ushering the group into the building. Veran realized that the building was not just a cafe, but an entire inn. He was led through the building to a room, where he was told he could rest for a while.

Veran knew that the other Keybearers would likely socialize, but he was tired, hungry, and bruised. His first order of business was to find food.

After a short wander around, Veran found himself a nice quiet place to eat, and gorged on what must have been the best food he had ever eaten. This, of course, was just a side effect of his hunger. Oats and milk would have seemed like a feast fit for kings to him.

After he finished, he returned himself to his room, where he found a washbasin. Veran first let down his hair, then removed his shirt, checking his body properly for any wounds. He found nothing but scrapes and bruises, and the tattoo covering his back was still intact. He proceeded to wash himself as well as he could.

When he found himself to be satisfactorily clean, Veran fell to the bed face first. He didn't care enough to cover back up, figuring that he would have plenty of time when he woke up.

As Veran drifted into a troubled sleep, thoughts of the hulking shadowy beast found their way into his mind.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

In an instant his fury evaporated as other Keybearers came forward to assist this new master. Tav'eran was particularly taken with one of the Disciples of Light as he asked the questions that burned in his own mind, delivered in a fashion that showed he was unconcerned with the Master's station and that he was even less impressed by this Dark Master's 'timely' arrival. This man showed a lifetime of war behind his eyes. Where Tav'eran's mind was splintered by the horrors that he had lived through, this man had become numb. War and death would do that to a man. 

Movement on his right side brought tor Tav'eran's thoughts away from the Soldier of Light, and he grinned as Kyranus stepped up next to him. His fellow Disciple of Balance was one that walked shrouded in mystery and rumor. Rarely seen outside of the training halls and never without his trademark mask, Tav'eran's smile deepened as his brother removed his mask. As he did the armor that he wore seemed to dematerialize, fading and folding back into the mask like liquid. "Now that is a neat trick," Tav'eran thought. As Kyranus also indicated that he would accompany the Dark Master, Tav'eran took in his appearance. His face angular and sharp. His pale visage and raven black hair a startling contrast to Tav'eran's swarthy skin and blonde mane. A vicious scar, that in Tav'eran's opinion was a wonderful addition to the canvas of Kyranus' appearance, ran down the right side of his face. Scars were trophies, reminders of battles, reminders of what a mistake would cost you. 

His musings about his Brother of Balance were brought to an abrupt end as the Dark Master finally spoke in response the questions posed to him. 'Your concerns are perfectly valid.' he nodded to the queries of several of the disciples. *'The foe I speak of seems to have connections across numerous worlds. We suspect a Heartless Cult. The reason I need as many of you as I can is so that we can cover more ground.'* This announcement took Tav'eran by surprise. It had been some time since the Temple of Balance last recorded the existence of a Heartless Cult. If this was in fact the enemy that they faced, this Master showed wisdom in recruiting as many Keybearers as he could to his cause. 

For a moment the Master's eyes fell on the Disciple of the Dark that seemed to show nothing but loathing and hatred to the assembled warriors. Though whatever this Master thought of that warriors demeanor and comments, he did not comment. He instead motioned them to the awaiting portal which expanded outward, enveloping the group, and depositing them into the Lanes between worlds. Tav'eran, having traveled these interstellar lanes with Mistress Relan of the Dark Temple, his first master, he was used to the way that those of the Dark used them. He watched, a slight smile, pleasure derived from their discomfort, as several of the Disciples of Light recoiled and stiffened at the Darkness that pressed in around them. 

Following the Dark Master, who had yet to introduce himself, Tav'eran stifled a sour growl at the lack of respect shown by the man. He still found himself brooding about the fact that he had been sent off to follow this unknown man without a second thought, bustled off like a chick by a mother hen. His mood grew more and more sour as they traveled on. Reflecting on the fact that the warriors from the other temples had yet to introduce themselves officially. He had picked up a few names in passing, mostly from the Disciples of Light, but he did not know these warriors. He did not trust them. To face an enemy like a Heartless Cult he wished that he had more of his brothers from his own Temple beside him. 

It was with rage in his heart and a look that would frighten children on his face, that Tav'eran stepped from the ways in the wake of the Dark Master, onto a world that looked very much like the one that they had just left. Here the sun shone and the noise of life, roaring in his ears after the silence of the dead world they had just been upon. The group stepped out into a broad boulevard in the midst of the hustle and bustle of a thriving metropolis. People walked everywhere, none reacting to the arrival of a group of warriors covered in the dust and grime of battle. Removing his helm and resting it on his hip, he closed his eyes and turned his face skyward, revelling in sun beating down upon him, his sweat drenched blonde hair teased by the slight, but refreshing breeze. It was as if the sun had burned away his rage, contentment replacing ire in the split second it took for the rays of light to warm his skin. It was only as he caught snippets of conversation of people passing by, hearing names of familiar places, that he opened his eyes and really began to take stock of his surroundings. 

This was Aeleus Tertius, a world under the jurisdiction of the Temple of Balance. Tav'eran's eyes narrowed in suspicion, fixed upon the Dark Master's back as he started away through the crowd of people. If this Heartless Cult was growing here, on a World governed by his temple, how is is that his own masters knew nothing of it. Why was the Temple of Darkness rooting around in territory that belonged to Balance. Tav'eran resolved to keep a closer eye on this new Master, something about this whole situation felt off. 

Tav'eran lurched into motion, muscles stiffening of their own accord due the exertion of battle, as the Dark Master motioned them to hurry and follow. Quickening his pace to match the rest of the group, he found that they went down several broad streets, before turning off onto a busy avenue. The Dark Master made straight for a small cafe that rested on the corner, in one of the tall buildings near where they had exited the ways. 

*"Hail Erathiel!"* A voice called from the front of the cafe. The owner, an elderly gentleman, was waving to the Dark Master, beckoning him and his charges into the eatery. "Erathiel," Tav'eran mused. So that was the mysterious master's name. It sounded familiar, like an echo of a time long since past, but Tav'eran couldn't place it. As they entered the owner of the cafe looked each of them over in turn as they passed through the door, *"You have indeed gathered a formidable crew!"* He said. Ushering them all inside, through a large, lavishly decorated foyer, as he spoke. 

*"Indeed Herman, I am confident that they will be sufficient for the task. But for the time being, we need rest and we need food."* Tav'eran's stomach gurgled in agreement as Erathiel continued*," These kids just faced down a darkside and those things tend to leave a lasting impression on their opponents."* Tav'eran bristled a bit at being called a child, but the look of awe and bewilderment on the cafe owner's face was enough to stifle any agression. 

*"But of course!"* Herman cried, leading the group further back into the building. It was larger on the inside than Tav'eran had asssumed it would be from the facade and it was obvious that it was an inn in addition to being a well populated eatery. As the stood in what was the common room, Herman was calling out requests and orders to his serving staff and presently a young woman, curved in all the right places, came to show Tav'eran to his room. She was well skilled in her craft, displaying just the right hints, with batting lashes, and curved lips. Skilled in making men feel at ease and free with their money. But Tav'eran could read more than that. She never had any intention of anything more than an escort upstairs to one unfamiliar with the building, or a large mug of ale slid across the table to groping hands. He tipped her well and sent her on her way. 

Removing his armor, he stripped to the waist, standing in front of the large mirror in his room. He checked himself for injury, finding that he had weathered the fight on Destora none the worse for wear. A few bruises, a sore shoulder from hanging like a lamprey from the Darkside's ribcage. But all things that would heal in their own time. Tav'eran then went about checking his armor and body suit for damage. Satisfied that all was as it should be, he slid his arms back into the body suit, leaving his armor, helm, and gauntlet on the table next to his bed, and went to the wardrobe in the room. Inside he found a pair of loose fitting breeches, popular on Aeleus, and a silk shirt. Both fit him reasonably well, the shirt a bit tight in the shoulders as he slid it and the pants over his Ta'el suit. Leaving his room, he headed for the common room. Food the only thought on his mind. 

Entering the common room, he found that several of the other Keybearers were seated together at a table. He could hear Rumbling Earth's basso voice from the other side of the room and found that the sound brought a smile to his lips. Tav'eran liked the huge warrior, despite his primative ways, he found him to be deadly and ferocious on the field of battle. Winding his way through the crowd he approached the table, ordered a flagon of mead and some food, and took his seat, listening to the introductions. 

_" I am Tav'eran Maleek,"_ he started, _"and I agree with my large friend here. Something is not right. There is more going on here than Erathiel is telling us and I mean to find out what it is."_


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

Erathiel's fears had been realized, but he kept a calm composure in order to not alert the disciples of the impending struggle. The news Herman had managed to accrue in his absence was indeed disturbing, and the implications pointed directly to a high ranking master in the Temple of Light. How could he breach the subject to the others without arousing suspicion? 

He thought long and hard on this. In the end, he decided to err on the side of caution. Without knowing how the others would react to the news, he made the choice to keep it secret for the time being. If things played out favourably he would be able to expose the culprit with ample evidence that even his own followers would not be able to deny. It was not pleasant to have to lie to this group of apprentices, but if he was honest with himself he had done far worse things in his time... 

* * *

Bayle, Maleek, Rumbling Earth and Hazim had found the unexpected pleasure in each others company to be a therapeutic and relaxing experience following the battle with the Darkside. The bonds of battle were strengthened by the bond of sharing a meal together, and even their shared suspicion did little to dim the developing respect that had begun to form. 

Given that the four of you decided to spend the two hours you had exchanging thoughts, it can be assumed that by this point you all know each other a little better. Refer to each other's character sheets and describe the thoughts of the others you now have, having exchanged stories of your past. 

The approaching form of Master Erathiel signaled that the festivities must wind down however. He had a warm smile on his face and he nodded a greeting with the familiarity of an old friend as he stood next to the row of bar stools they sat on. 

*'Real sorry to have to send you back out so soon, but Herman tells me we have a promising lead.'* Erathiel said to them. *'There's a wealthy businessman who lives near the edge of the city on an estate property facing the waterfront. Lately our operatives here have been tracking some of his dealings. He's been supplying magical artifacts to organizations that don't appear on records. I'd like the four of you to inquire on this.'* 

At this point, Rumbling Earth or Maleek may pose the question of why the Dark Temple has operatives in Temple of Balance jurisdiction, or you may remain silent and let this play out. Hazim will know better than to question the motives or actions of a Dark Master, but may still harbour some suspicion. Bayle, having keener instincts for how this sort of thing can play out will also opt to remain silent, whatever his thoughts.

If you wish to ask a question of Erathiel, PM me with what your character says and I will PM you with his response to include in your post. 

* * *

Veran, Dawn and Kyrannus had chosen to rest or meditate, and when they returned from their rest it was to find Erathiel waiting, with the others having already left. 

*'We have a lead, and as such I have a task for the three of you.'* The master said, greeting them with a friendly smile as they approached.* 'It will be a good lesson in negotiating and politics.'* He paused for a moment and his face became more serious as he continued. *'We've been tracking trade agreements between the Nembretha Corporation and an unrecorded business partner. These people seem to have an establishment on the South Eastern Quarter of the city. Though it isn't likely that they are the actual cult, it remains a possibility that they will lead us to them.' *

The ramifications here are not lost on any of you. If these people are linked to the cult, or are the cult themselves, you could be walking into a worse encounter than the darkside you faced earlier. 

*** *** *** 

*Both parties be aware, Erathiel will be watching you from here via scrying magic. You can request his aid providing the other party does not first. You will be completely unaware of each others' circumstances. First to post will be considered first to act chronologically in this scenario. *

*** *** *** 

Bayle, Maleek, Rumbling Earth and Hazim arrived a short time later at the gate of Nembretha Estate. The enormous building on the edge of town was a manor surrounded by a large lavishly decorated wall. A stylized metal gate with an enormous lock barred their way. Exchanging glances, it was Bayle who stepped forth, approaching what looked like an intercom at the side of the gate. 

Despite several calls for permission to enter, no reply was forthcoming. After a few frustrating minutes, Maleek stepped forth and brought his keyblade to bear. With its power, the lock sealing the gate was released and he and Rumbling Earth pushed the gates aside. Whatever Bayle and Hazim may have thought of this, neither could deny the results. Something was clearly wrong here and this only served to draw even more unease. 

Continuing down the main path, they noticed the courtyard and surrounding gardens seemed curiously devoid of any living presence, much like the previous world they had visited. Hazim unlocked the main door and the group entered. The antechamber and front gathering hall, decorated with the lavish furnishings of a rich man, were silent and empty of people. A staircase lead to upper levels but a sense of foreboding descended upon the group. Out of nowhere, a surge of magical energy enveloped the chamber and all entrances and exits to the hall were sealed. The keyblades would not be able to break this seal without first destroying what had caused it, but fortunately this enemy had been foolish enough to betray their presence. 

A man of sorcerous appearance manifested atop the staircase and leered down at the group. He wore a simple blue robe and had a completely shaven face. His wrinkled expression was one of supreme arrogance as he raised a single hand and snapped his fingers. 

A cluster of neoshadows began to claw their way out of the ground, numbering six in total. Without hesitation, they began their advance... 

Co-ordination is required here, as somebody clearly needs to go after the sorcerer atop the staircase. It falls to whoever that is to decide whether to kill the man or capture him, but be aware that he will not simply surrender and will fight back with dark magic. Action priority is given to posting order. 

* * *

Veran, Dawn and Kyrannus approach the location given to them by Master Erathiel. It was a group of unassuming warehouses, which from the street as they approached seemed deserted. The wire fence surrounding the complex was in shambles due to low maintenance and Kyrannus was able to prise open a loose spot where the three of them could pass through. Over a span of ten minutes, three of the warehouses are looked into and found to be empty of any people or artefacts of import. 

The fourth however was different. As they stepped over the threshold of the doorway, they became aware of a dark presence in this expansive room. Scaffolding hung from the ceiling and crates were stacked atop one another throughout the place, forming a maze. Veran made the suggestion to survey the place from higher. A ladder near the entrance provided a means to reach the scaffolding. From this vantage point, they could see a figure across the other end of the warehouse, sitting in a meditative position atop one of the crates. The figure was of lean build and wore a full suit of jet black armour similar in form to that used by Keybearer disciples. 

An incautious misstep by Dawn caused a piece of loose rubble to dislodge from the scaffolding and crash to the floor below. Rising to their feet, the armored figure drew a previously concealed sword and dropped into the maze below... 

The exit to this place is behind you, so you have no choice but to try and cut this person off. Your aim is to capture them alive for interrogation. Dawn is the first to encounter the figure in the maze, but her swordsmanship is outclassed by her foe's and the mysterious stranger manages to slip past her. Veran is next, but like Dawn is unable to pin the stranger down and is reduced to pursuing. Kyranus has the idea to secure the exit and intercepts the figure before they can escape. 

Making use of this distraction, Veran utilizes aero magic and throws the figure from their feet. This provides a brief respite for all three keybearers to close the gap, but the skill and speed of this stranger renders all your efforts moot. Your post should end in a standoff with the three of you barring the exit from the figure that opposes you. You will be worn out by this point and unless you can figure something out, you will likely fail to capture this prisoner. 

*** *** *** 

Jackinator and Lord Ramo, if either of you still wish to post, let me know and I will include an update for the two of you.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth was laughing aloud from some story Maleek had been telling, whether it was true or not Rumbling Earth couldn't say, but it was a funny story of some of Maleeks supposedly exploits, time would tell if he was the kind of man that had a tendency to make his stories grow over time. Looking back at the three other men Rumbling Earth had spend the last few hours with, sharing drinks, the conversation had slowly moved away from the situation they were in, the battle with the darkside, to stories of there past. 

There was Bayle lean and wiry warrior of light. To Rumbling Earth he reminded him of the yellow wood termites of his home world. Termites that was willing to sacrifice a large portion of there numbers, if it meant food and security for the hive was achieved. It seemed to Rumbling Earth that Bayle would sacrifice any of them even himself, if it meant it would save people. Rumbling Earth could respect that, not necessarily agree with that world view, but he was in no doubt that Bayle was dedicated to the cause. Rumbling Earth was ready to fight the heartless with him, only time would tell if respect and friendship could grow between them.

Maleek warrior of balance, which reminded Rumbling Earth of the Grey Maned Dogs of the plains. More often that not they were the biggest animals around, and they had a tendency to forget it when faced with bigger and stronger animals. But they compensate for it, by going into a unparrelled rage when threathened. Maleek's stories seemed to indicate that the man had a tendency to switch between rage and joy, but at the center of the few stories he told, was always his need to protect and free the oppressed. Rumbling Earth had always been a free man, the concept of slavery foreign to him, and it made him sick that others believed they had the right to abuse other people. Rumbling Earth saw the basis for a friendship between the two of them.

Then there was Hazim, lean and muscled Guardian of Darkness. Which by his demeanor seemed like the tiredless warrior drones of the greenblue bees. They were tasked to constantly protect the hive and the bees territory, constantly fighting predators and invaders, constantly calculating how they could best use there numbers and abilities to fend of enemies. But still caring for the hive and the queen, if there is no enemies, and enough warriors to patrol the hive, they would help the worker bees doing there chores. Hazim's stories carried that air of one who had fought for a very long time, and would keep on doing so as long he was called upon. Rumbling Earth couldn't quite decide if there was basis for a friendship, but he hoped respect for each other was there, and that they would be great companions when they would be called to fight together.

Rumbling Earth couldn't help himself wonder what the others saw in him. But what ever they thought, he would show them respect and hopefully they would respect him back. His musing was interupted by Master Erathiel, as he approached the group around the table, 

_"Real sorry to have to send you back out so soon, but Herman tells me we have a promising lead. There's a wealthy businessman who lives near the edge of the city on an estate property facing the waterfront. Lately our operatives here have been tracking some of his dealings. He's been supplying magical artifacts to organizations that don't appear on records. I'd like the four of you to inquire on this."_

Rumbling Earth noted that Master Erathiel made his order sound like a request, but there was no doubt that he fully expected the apprentices to comply with his orders. Rumbling Earth had no notion of turning down the masters request, a heartless cult was a serious matter, that needed to be dealt with quickly. 

_"Why don't we let the local temple know of the situation and hear there input, bring them in to hunt down the cult. Master Erathiel"_

Rumbling Earth had to ask that question, that a master of Darkness would hunt enemies into the territories of other temples didn't surprise him the least, but why he didn't hunt with the local temple seemed wrong somehow. 

_"Last time I checked, the Temple here was understaffed and spread thinly due to the political tension on the Western Seaboard of this continent. I do not believe distracting them at this particular time would be a wise choice. Let them protect the world from its internal demons for the time being while we see to its external threat."_

Master Erathiels answer didn't but Rumbling Earths mind to rest, but he decided that it would have to do for now, the dark master had been around for much longer than Rumbling Earth, so he knew he could not ask a question or interogate the master in a way that would expose the truth, he simply had to figure it out by himself, try and be aware of the clues that would without a doubt surface.


Rumbling Earth followed the rest of the group out to the street, they quickly travelled toward the estate that they were to invistigate. It was a large rich estate, walled in on all sides. The group approached a large gate, Bayle went over to what seemed to be the Intercom. But there came no reply, and suddenly Maleek seemed to lose his patience and cut open the lock on the gate. Rumbling Earth went over and help Maleek open the gates.

Walking along the path towards the entrance, Rumbling Earth noticed that there was no sounds of life in the garden, no people, no scared birds, no barking dogs. Rumbling Earth couldn't help but call forth his keyblade, holding it in a non-threathening manner behind his back.

The main door was also closed, this time it was Hazim that opened it, the group entered the antechamber and front gathering hall, Rumbling Earth had rarely been into the home of a rich and powerful family. The surroundings was overflowing in larvishing furniture and great paintings along the wall, something that didn't ease Rumbling Earths state of mind, and it wasn't long before he and the group met the one that made them feel so uneasy. A man with a arrogant expression manifested himself on the first floor atop of the stairs, a flick of his fingers, and every exit was sealed off, and neoshadows was clawing themselves into the room.

Rumbling Earth didn't know the man on top of the stairs, didn't know if he was the master of the house, but it was clear he mastered some dark magic, and that he would have information crucial to there mission, and that they preferably needed them alive. Rumbling Earth quickly called for protection, as he prepared a quake, he did not charge much energy into the power, as he just wanted to throw the sorcerer off balance, without threathening the structural integrity of the house. Thrusting his axe into the grown, cracks quickly spread out from where the keyblade hit, travelling up the stairs towards the sorceror. It was a perfect little quake, the entire visible first floor area shook as the power was unleashed. Lamps fell down from the ceilings, paintings fell of there pins, vases with dead flowers fell on the floor and broke. And the sorceror was floating a few feet of the ground laughing, completely secure from the shaking effect and power of the quake. But Rumbling Earth was not that surprised by how the sorceror avoided his quake, which only made the sorceror more open to follow up attacks from the group of keybearers. Quickly turning his attention on the nearby neoshadows, Rumbling Earth body tackled a neoshadow that stood between the group and the stairway up towards the floating sorceror, almost inviting anyone to use his back as a launch platform to quickly cover the distance between them and the sorceror.

_"Quickly someone go catch that damn sorceror, at times I really would like to master the power of magnera to catch bastards like that guy."_

Rumbling Earth grunted as he hit the neoshadow with his massive tackle.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tav'eran was on his fifth, or was it the sixth or seventh, flagon of mead, a genuine smile dominating his face as he finished his tale. He spoke of a memory from his early years as a gladiator, his melodious tenor voice painting the picture of the arena, his opponent, the roar of the crowd both in approval and distaste. Memories of the past gripped him as he brought the tale to a close, so consumed with his thoughts that Rumbling Earth's booming laugh startled him a bit. Had the end of the tale been funny? He could no longer remember, as a melancholy, a deep paralyzing depression rolled through him. His hand, instinctively reaching up to brush the polished medallion at his throat. It had only been a few weeks after Thalia's death that that event had taken place. His right hand, the one holding his flagon clentched, sudden rage at the memory of her death took hold, his desire to fight, to bathe himself in the fire of combat gripped him. He almost stood but did not, something flitting on the corners of his conciousness, some warning, a voice. A soothing voice that sometimes spoke to him when the bloodlust threatened. Calming and even the voice was, whispering, quietly telling him of times that had been better, of times before. Taking a deep breath, and a deep draught from his flagon, he focused once more on the Keybearers that sat with him. 

These men were companionable. It had been sometime since Tav'eran had just sat in a pub, had his fill of food and drink with decent men at his side. So often in the Temple he immersed himself in training and meditation, for in those things he found refuge from the erratic thoughts and feelings that threatened to overwhelm him. He wondered, thinking back, his mind flowing through the myriad of images from his past, if there had ever been a time where his mind and soul were whole. It was tiring, keeping his mind from fracturing under the weight of his hate and sadness. But he knew, that to give into the madness, to give into the capricious hatred that grew at the core of his very being was a coward's way out. He had the ability to fight, too keep others from living the life that he had been forced to. That thought alone calmed him. Centered his mind on the purpose of his life. To fight were others couldn't. He dared to say that he was enjoying himself. It had been so long. Though their philosophies differed, each of the men at the table was a warrior. A soldier possessed with purpose and dedication to their cause. Good men indeed. 

A noise, a pair of footsteps approaching behind Tav'eran caught his attention and his face darkened, a scowl forming as the shadow of Master Erathiel fell over the table. The laughter and conversation of a few seconds past evaporating as the Keybearers took in the Masters demeanor. Something was amiss, perhaps Tav'eran was finally going to get some anwers to the questions he had of this mysterious man. 

"Real sorry to have to send you back out so soon, but Herman tells me we have a promising lead, " Erathiel began. "There is a wealthy businessman who lives near the edge of the city on an estate property facing the waterfront. Lately our operatives here have been traking some of his dealings. He's been supplying magical artifacts to organizations that don't appear on records. I'd like the four of you to inquire on this." Tav'eran's eyes narrowed. so not only was this Dark Master encroaching on territory belonging to the Temple of Balance, but he had a network of spies on this planet as well. It was too much, too many secrets. 

Rumbling Earth, seemed to look across the table at Tav'eran, the same thoughts seemingly running through his head, "Why don't we let the local Temple know of the situation and hear their input, bring them in to help hunt down the cult Master Erathiel?" The man, despite his size was polite, much more polite than Tav'eran intended on being if Erathiel's answer didn't satisfy him. 

"Last time I checked, the Temple here was understaffed and spread thinly due to the political tension on the Western Seaboard of this continent. I do not believe distracting them at this particular time would be a wise choice. Let them protect the world from its internal demons for the time being while we see to its external threat," Erathiel said. Tav'eran knew full well that despite whatever man power issues the Temple here was having, they would want to know about a Heartless cult that may be growing in their midst. It was too much, Tav'eran could no longer hold his tongue.

"Your operatives? Tell me master," Tav'eran didn't bother to keep the biting tone from his voice, "Why in the hell is the Temple of Darkness working covertly on a planet squarely under the jurisdiction of my temple? My masters are very suspicious of your presence here and now I find that not only are Keybearer's of the Dark frequenting this planet, but that you have a network of spies here without the knowledge of the Temple of Balance. There is something you are not telling us..... I can feel it. I go no further until you tell us the whole truth." Crossing his arms across his chest, Tav'eran planted his feet, locking gazes with Erathiel. He would not be cowed by this man, his response would govern Tav'eran's next actions.

"I assure you, Disciple," Erathiel said, placing emphasis on the title. Spitting the word harshly, in complete contrast to his earlier friendly demeanor. "Your superiors are fully aware of my presence here.' 

Taking a deep breath, his gaze meeting Tav'eran's, resignation clear in his expression as if this was a conflict he had been expecting, Erathiel continued, 'I encourage my pupils, temporary or not, to seek the truth at every turn. Now is not the time however for infighting. If you wish, I will arrange for a member of your Temple to allay your fears at the earliest oppurtunity.'Tav'eran could feel the weight of Erathiel's presence and power. He could feel the carefully contained rage boiling under the man's stern glare. He wielded that rage like a weapon, an amplifier for his abilities. Dark energy coalescing around him in an almost palpable, if invisible, aura. 'For now however, I fully expect each of you to heed the word of a Keyblade Master, especially when the stability of this world is being threatened.' 

Tav'eran was suprised to find that as Erathiel finished, the anger within him subsided and vanished. Tav'eran was no stranger to flashes of rage and their eventual dissipation but this was different. Erathiel weilded his emotions as one would a blade. Using them, not being lead by them as was often the case for Tav'eran. Something about the man struck him, an aspect of his personality that slammed home into sharp focus. He truly believed in what he was doing. He truly believed that there was a serious threat to this world and perhaps many others. Despite the fact that Tav'eran still believed that the man was keeping secrets, he knew that his intentions were true. If the threat was bad enough to ruffle this man's composure, he was right in the fact that they must stand strong together. A broad smile, one of understanding and growing respect split Tav'eran's face. he bowed deeply to the man he had just been ready to come to blows with, respect and deference clear in his voice, "As you wish Master. I cannot promise that my tongue won't get the better of me from time to time, but I will follow where you lead." Looking to his companions he raised an eyebrow in question," So who feels like a walk by the sea?"

***​ 
Draining the last of his flagon and taking a hunk of the fresh bread that they had just been served, Tav'eran stood and returned to his room. It seemed the he had done nothing but eat and drink since they had arrived in the inn. Apparently the battle with the Darkside had taken more out of him that he had realized. He tore off a large bite of the hearty bread with his teeth as he pushed the door to his room open, the exchange with Erathiel fresh in his mind. He resolved that the secrets the Master was keeping were being kept for a reason and that he should do what he did best and leave the scheming and planning to others. Pushing the last of the crust into his mouth with a finger, he stripped off the clothes that he had worn down into the common room, folding them neatly and laying them on the bed. Rooting through his belt pouch he dug out his mirror and after swallowing, and wiping the errant crumbs from its surface, he opened a connection with Master Temzak.

In no time the man's grizzled face appeared in the small mirror, the speed at which the connection was established told Tav'eran that his Master was expecting him. "Report," the older man said with a grunt.

"Master, the dark master that joined us goes by the name Erathiel. His assertatioon is that there is a Heartless cult growing on the world of Alecius Tertius. We are there now, in an inn owned by a man named Herman. I believe that this man is part of a network of operatives engineered and lead by Master Erathiel. His most recent assignment for us is to investigate a weathly merchant that lives near the sea who is apparently selling magical items and devices to unknown groups. I questioned him regarding the fact that he has such an extensive network of spies and operatives on Alecius and his response was to be expected. Mostly struting his title, but he did indicate that the Masters of the Temple on Alecius Tertius were away of and welcomed his presence. He seems genuine in his desire to root out this corruption Master, but he still hides details that I think could be pertinent." 

Temzak listened without interruption as Tav'eran made his report. As Tav'eran drew to a close his Master began to nod, "I have learned much the same my disciple. Erathiel is indeed working with our Temple on Alecius Tertius, but the true nature of his mission I could not ascertain. If he suspects a Heartless cult son, you know that would all be kept pretty hush hush. You never know how ingrained such a group is or how far their influence might stretch." Pinching the bridge of his nose and letting out an exasperated sigh, Temzak shook his mane of bushy and unruly hair, trying to clear his thoughts, "Proceed under the direction of this Erathiel. I have heard the name, but know little of him. I will continue to find out what I can to assist you in this endeavor son, but for the time being he has the sanction of the Temple. Bite your tongue, kick some ass, do what you do. Anything else to report?" 

"No Master, nothing. We leave for the Merchants estate as soon as we have equipped ourselves. I will send a report along once we conclude our investigation there." With a nod Temzak cut the connection and his face faded from the surface of the mirror. 

Sliding into his armor, Tav'eran couldn't help but notice the feeling of unease that started to creep into his bones. He had the feeling that this story was just at its beginning and that along the way there would be many that would suffer, caught in the middle of a war they were ill equipped to fight. 

***​ 
The walk down to the manner had been pleasant. Despite their hurried pace, Tav'eran loved the smell of the sea, the constant, steady noise of the surf upon the waterfront, the call of the sea birds, the warm sun beating down upon him. These things calmed him. Brought him to a state of focus, his mind ready for whatever lay ahead. He watched as the walked, took in the market places they passed through on their way. The bustle of life on this planet a comforting change from the dead place they had just tread upon. 

In no time however they had arrived at their destination. A lavish estate, surrounded by a lavishly decorated wall. As they approached Tav'eran took in the state of the wall and the stylized metal gate that barred their entrance into the grounds. Despite its lavish appearance the walls and gate were fully functional and strong, more than enough to keep prying eyes away. A pall hung over the place. It was as if a cloud had passed over this place and stopped, bathing the grounds and manor in shadow. It put Tav'eran on edge and tugged at his senses, senses that were warning him of something out of place and potentially dangerous. 

Looking at his fellows he could tell that the same notion passed through each one of them, each tensing, stances changing in readiness for what may come. With an exchange of looks, Bayle stepped up to what appeared to be an intercom that communicated with the manor within. Several times Bayle pushed the small button on the device and each time he was ignored, no response coming from the small speaker in the device. "Fine," Tav'eran said aloud, "If that is how they want do things, it is time that we excercise our powers and rights as Keybearers." As he walked forward, purpose in every line of his muscled body, Elgahain materialized in his hand, its blade glowing in the light of the sun. Placing the tip of his blade into the lock, he concentrated and pushed the blade even further into the mechanism. With a flash of light and a small peal of sound, the lock fell open, unable to withstand the power of his blade. Grabbing onside of the large gate he began to push, Rumbling Earth joining him to push open the other side. 

If he had felt uneasy before hand, stepping onto the path that lead up to the large house did nothing to assuage that feeling. In fact his feelings if unease grew with every step that brought them closer to the manor. The courtyard was barren, no one came and went. The gardens, which Tav'eran assumed that at one time were vibrant with a myraid of plant life, was now empty. He was forcibly reminded of the desolation on Destora, the similarities to much to ignore. There was definitely something wrong here and he could tell that his companions felt it as well. 

Hazim, is dagger-like Keyblade in hand, approached the door. With a techinique similar to the one that Tav'eran had used on the gate, Hazim unlocked the main door to the manor. Tav'eran entered behind the Dark Keybearer, into a large excellently furnished gathering hall. Everything screamed opulance and wealth. Expensive furniture dominated the room, lavish tapestries and pieces of art covered the walls, everything warm in color and inviting. But the feeling the room inspired was nothing but the opposite of what it looked like. It was devoid of life. No one came to meet them at the door, no noise met their ears, the hustle and bustle of servants and employees that should have been present missing. Looking to the staircase that lead to the upper levels, a sense of foreboding fell on the group. It was then that he felt it, a surge of dark magic flaring in the room as all the window shutters and the main door that had been standing open behind the group slammed shut. Tav'eran knew, his instincts screamed that the entrances and exits were now useless, sealed with the dark magic that hung upon the air. He was glad to see that his brothers had reacted quickly, Keyblades manifesting as soon as the first window had closed. 

Looking to the top of the staircase, Tav'eran found the source of the dark magic. A man, wearing a simple blue robe had appeared. He glared down at them, spite and arrogance plain on his face even at this distance. He raised a single hand and snapped his fingers. Tav'eran let out a sharp bark of laughter at the melodrama this sorcerer exibited. His blood pumping, Elgahain singing in his right hand, he was ready when the Neoshadows began to claw their way out of the ground all around them, advancing on the ring of Keybearers without hesitation. 

Rumbling Earth called out that some one protect him and immediately Tav'eran felt him draw in and discharge his magic. As Rumbling Earth thrust the head of his great axe into the ground, the lavish marble floor split and cracked, the floor bucking and tossing in a perfect line straight from the head of the axe. Above him, the sorcerer, now floating several feet off the ground, cackled madly as the magic failed to reach him. 

"Quickly someone go catch that damn sorcerer," Rumbling Earth bellowed, "At times I really would like to master the power of magnera to catch bastards like that guy." The beast of a man barrelled into one of the Neoshadows approaching and Tav'eran saw his opening. Weaving to the side, his own Keyblade flashing out and severing a reaching tendril of shadow that reached for him, he rolled to the side, coming up to his feet running. He took the stairs two at a time and was on the sorcerer before he had finished his mad gloating. 

Tav'eran lashed out with his gauntleted hand, planting a heavy blow right into the sorcerer's gut, knocking the wind out of him. Tav'eran followed this up with a heavy rap to the side of the man's head with the cross guard of his sword, hoping that this blow would at least stun the sorcerer if not knock him out completely.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I nodded as Erathiel gave us our assignment. I tried to act confident with a smile on my face but inside there was a knot of fear. There was every chance approaching this place would get all three of us killed. An abandoned warehouse was the perfect spot for a heartless cult to lurk. I prepared myself for the upcoming assignment, donning my mask and letting the armour flow over my body. Darklight came eagerly at my call and twitched in my grip. My relationship with my Keyblade was unique so far as I knew, indeed I had been told so by a master of my temple.

It seemed to possess a mind of its own and I am not sure whether the voice that every so often tells me to duck or to dodge to one side is my instinct or the blade itself. Still I could not wish for a finer weapon. I stepped back into the foyer where my comrades were waiting. Nodding to them I stepped out and we began to move.

They kept their Keyblades hidden and their open faces showed kindness and generosity. My mask and visible blade showed neither. A few people smiled at the others but the instant they saw me pacing behind them their smiles vanished instantly. I appeared to be darkness incarnate though my temple was of Balance and they backed away. I heard some people muttering that Veran and Dawn must be very important to have a bodyguard as dangerous looking as me.

I almost smiled. I was no one’s bodyguard. Woe betides he who assumed otherwise.

We approached our destination and I moved ahead, scanning the fence for places where it could be pulled down. I discovered one without too much difficulty, a shameful lack of maintenance, and pulled it free. We passed through. We entered the warehouses one at a time, none holding anything of note until we reached the fourth one. We entered and suddenly Darklight twitched. “Stop,” I hissed just before I sensed the dark presence in the building.

Veran suggested we scale the shelves to be able to see further and we did so. I saw him. A lean figure in black armour, sitting in a position so similar to the one I had been mediating in only half an hour before. In a moment of carelessness Dawn knocked a chunk of rock off the shelves and the figure slipped off the shelving, a blade appearing in his hand and disappeared into the shelving. Dawn ran to block him off and I ran to the doorway. I leapt down from the shelving and skidded to a halt, turning to face into the warehouse. The warrior sprinted for the exit but stopped when I stepped in front of him. I kissed Darklight’s blade and attacked.

Now there was a true master of the blade. We exchanged blows at lightning speed, every killing stroke turned away, sometimes by the merest millimetre. We stepped apart and I let the mask fade from my face while still keeping my armour. I bowed to my opponent and said with a smile “it will be an honour to die by your blade.”

The warrior inclined their head in acquiescence and the dance of death began again. By God they were fast.

They leapt over a low slash, parried a lunge with a cross of their blade before planting a foot on my chest and thrusting, kicking me back. I rolled with the impact and came up with Darklight held ready. Veran and Dawn stepped to my side. I glanced from side to side and those brief glances were all I needed to work out the plan they had decided on. “I’ll slow him down,” I snapped and rushed forward, hoping to drive him, or have him drive me, into a place where they could collapse the shelving on him.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

When Dawn opened her eyes, the first thing she felt was pain from her sore limbs. She was unaccustomed to fighting this much, and she had yet to adjust to the intensity of combat. Knowing that she would surely have work to do, Dawn pulled herself out of the bed and began a series of stretches she hoped would soothe her aching limbs and, as the aching began to fade, decided a quick hot bath would be a good idea to fully wake her up. Now ready to confront whatever the day had to throw at her, Dawn put her armour on and made her way to the foyer to discover Veran, who was apparently waiting for her. As Kyrannus approached as well and they exchanged nods of greeting, the group approached the Master.

*'We have a lead, and as such I have a task for the three of you.'* The master said, greeting them with a friendly smile as they approached. *'It will be a good lesson in negotiating and politics.'* He paused for a moment and his face became more serious as he continued. *'We've been tracking trade agreements between the Nembretha Corporation and an unrecorded business partner. These people seem to have an establishment on the South Eastern Quarter of the city. Though it isn't likely that they are the actual cult, it remains a possibility that they will lead us to them.'*

There was a short silence as they considered what this would mean. It was possible that this could turn out to be a deadly situation. After confirming the location and asking a few small questions about what to expect, the group departed for the South Eastern Quarter of the city.

When the group arrived they found a group of seemingly abandoned warehouses, surrounded by a tattered wire fence that had been neglected. After surveying the site for a few moments, Kyrannus found a spot where the three of them could slip through. They spent the next ten minutes inspecting the warehouses, but found that they contained nothing of importance. As they approached and entered the fourth warehouse though, Dawn immediately noticed something was not right and from the look of things so did Veran and Kyrannus cautioned them to stop. Not wanting to search the warehouse from the ground level, Veran made the suggestion that they survey the warehouse from the scaffolding that hung from the ceiling. 

One strange thing about the warehouse was that all of the crates formed a maze that seemed to take quite a lot of space. As we walked along the scaffolding, Dawn noticed a figure at the other end of the warehouse and silently pointed him out to her companions. It appeared that he was wearing armour similar to a Keybearer disciple, which worried her. As she studied him further trying to work out a weakness of some kind, she stumbled on a piece of rubble and knocked it to the ground below. Hearing the sound, the armoured figure rose from his meditative position and drew a blade before dropping into the maze of crates.

Dawn paused for only a moment to swear before dropping off the side of the scaffolding, Lilium in her hand, and quickly sprinted into the maze to try to hold him off. She noticed in the corner of her eye Kyrannus sprinting to the doorway. As Dawn continued to run through the maze, she happened upon the warrior waiting for her down a pathway. Now that she could see clearly, it looked like the warrior was roughly the same build as her, while maybe being a little taller. With a flick of her hair, she adopted her fighting stance and waited for the warrior to strike.

The warrior adopted his own stance, and charged at Dawn. She parried his strike, and so began a duel that seemed to last an eternity with neither managing to best the other, with every strike being blocked or dodged. As the duel continued, Dawn’s strength was dwindling faster than she wanted it to. As she stared at the warrior, all that they did was continue to attack and defend at the same lightning speed, showing little sign of fatigue. As the warrior slowly began to press an advantage, a look of shock flashed across her face. The warrior swung a wide, low hit that caused her to leap up and gave the warrior their chance to escape. Dawn managed to chase him for a short distance before she lost sight of him. She stopped to catch her breath, and quickly tried to decide what to do before turning on the spot and running toward the exit. Not a moment too soon, Dawn stepped to Kyrannus’s side to face the warrior and they exchanged a brief glance which decided their plan. They had to capture the warrior and discover what they knew.

*“I’ll slow him down,”* Kyrannus snapped as he rushed toward the warrior, leaving her and Veran to topple the maze of crates onto the warrior. Again, Dawn wished she knew an ability that would help and she again silently cursed herself for not focusing on offensive abilities as well. Her best bet would be to topple the crates by attacking them. She waited for the right time to move, hoping it would work.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Veran awoke with a start. His dreams had been of battle, and a great black monster. He wanted to drop back into sleep, his limbs heavy and his mind slow, but he knew that there was work to be done. He wondered if there was time to eat any more, but it was more wishful thinking than an actual consideration.

Instead of eating more, Veran rolled out of bed, where he realized that he had left himself uncovered when he went to sleep. It took him several minutes to find his lightweight blue shirt, and several moments longer to get it on properly, his movements still dulled by the battle and sleep.

He then placed the pauldron of his armor onto his left shoulder, but left the rest unsummoned, knowing it would not be need here and now. Veran then went to the foyer, deciding to wait for Dawn. When she arrived, they both made their way over to master Erathiel.

'We have a lead, and as such I have a task for the three of you.' The master said, greeting them with a friendly smile as they approached. 'It will be a good lesson in negotiating and politics.' He paused for a moment and his face became more serious as he continued. 'We've been tracking trade agreements between the Nembretha Corporation and an unrecorded business partner. These people seem to have an establishment on the South Eastern Quarter of the city. Though it isn't likely that they are the actual cult, it remains a possibility that they will lead us to them.'

Veran nodded his understanding, and stepped to the side to wait as his comrades asked minor questions. When they were finally ready to leave, Veran again joined the group as they headed to the South Eastern Quarter of the city. When they reached the warehouse district, Veran tapped the small gem on his pauldron, summoning the rest of his armor to him as he drew Shadowsun, preparing for anything.

The first warehouse was filled with anything that you would expect to see in a warehouse. Crates. The second was much the same, if a bit dustier. The third, yet again, held nothing of interest to the party. The fourth, however, was different.

Upon entering, the entire party felt the presence of darkness. This warehouse also differed in that the crates were not set in neat rows. No, they were instead arranged in a vast maze. This made the prospect of searching the entire place from the ground level seem like a terrible idea. Instead, Veran silently waved his hand toward a ladder that lead to scaffolding well above the maze.

After a few moments of searching, Veran saw an armored figure sitting atop crates in the center of the maze. He had only a moment to discern what he was wearing, but it appeared to be the armor of a keybearer. At this moment Dawn slipped on a piece of rubble, knocking it to the ground far below. The figure stood, drew a blade from nowhere, and dropped into the maze.

The group scrambled to the ground, Kyranus heading to the exit as Veran followed Dawn into the maze. At the first fork they split. After a short while, Veran heard the clash of blades off in the maze, and made his way towards it quickly, only to come face to face with the mysterious figure.

Veran threw himself into combat with the stranger, their blades clashing repeatedly, neither able to get past the other's defenses. A short spat later, the stranger slipped out of the melee and ran toward the exit. Veran was forced to give chase.

As Kyranus clashed with the foe at the entrance, Veran summoned a gust of wind to knock the figure from his feet, giving the three a short moment to gather themselves. Kyranus said "I'll slow him down," and rushed forward to try and drive the mystery swordsman to a place where the crates could be toppled on him.

Dawn tensed, off to Veran's left, waiting for the right time to strike a physical attack against the crates. Veran, rather that going for a physical strike, once again drew power to the tip of his keyblade, until it was pulsing with light, and prepared to unleash it on the crates as soon as Kyranus drew the figure close enough.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Hazim took another swig from the seemingly inexhaustible mug as Maleek finished his tale, a grin plastered on his face, the tales of gladiators waging war in pre-prepared arenas was completely alien to him, and although Hazim found the story as enjoyable as Rumbling Earth, it disconcerted him, it was almost unnatural. War and battle for Hazim had always been chaotic, sometimes sudden and unexpected, whilst other times constant and drawn out, in addition to this, he had often found himself waging many battles without firing a shot, being forced instead to outsmart the foe, to get around him without a confrontation so as to achieve his goal. Hazim couldn't imagine war and battle itself being captured, trapped even, only to be displayed for the entertainment of those who clearly did not understand nor care. It sickened him that such conditions existed, and the tale of Maleek's life was indeed one of horrors and ill-treatment, although slavery was not something unheard of in Hazim's world. During the war of Tallarn, both sides were known to have made extensive use of labor camps, prisoners of war had no rights after all, and those who refused to work for the war effort were considered to have voided theirs. Slave labor was used to mobilize the economies of Hazim's world, and it did that, it enabled both sides to enhance the production of everything from medical equipment to armed vehicles dramatically, but to utilize such heinous measures as anything but a last resort was criminal, to be born into such a state, a tragedy. Maleek too, it seemed, was only sugar coating his past for his comrades, the colour momentarily drained from the warrior's face as his eyes seemed to gaze at some object eternally removed from the present, Hazim knew it all too well, no matter if Maleek tried to hide it. 

Bayle was another interesting character, a so-called warrior of light, but Hazim couldn't help but find him anomalous, his personality almost would have had him placed in his mind as one of the dark temple. Bayle seemed to be willing to go to any lengths to do what must be done, to reach the end goals for the betterment of the whole, but at the same time, Hazim could see that Bayle was a soldier, more than that, an officer, a leader of men and apparently a good one at that. Nevertheless, Bayle seemed to attempt to keep a tight lid on his emotions, describing battles in almost a cold, calculating manner, documenting and recounting the facts rather than the events. 

Rumbling Earth, his mighty laugh drawing Hazim's attention to the 'barbarian'; the large warrior was a giant with a heart to match, Hazim believed that the only reason he did not go straight to the path of the light was that he was wary of the confrontational nature that temple had with it's counterpart, of all things, Rumbling Earth struck Hazim as a man who hated to see brothers fighting brothers. In addition to this, he was a man out of his time, thrown into a world so far advanced technologically that his own that it may have drove a lesser man insane, yet here he was. Hazim could empathize with him on that note, Tallarn had been in contact with Eritrea and Scallatharn long before he was born, but even then Hazim's world was technologically primitive in most areas; during the war however, military technology of science fiction was shipped to their little world, in a matter of years they were thrust from the age of muskets and cavalry into the hell of nuclear fire. It was then that Erathiel returned, Hazim let out an almost inaudible sigh, their time of rest was at an end.

"Real sorry to have to send you back out so soon, but Herman tells me we have a promising lead. There's a wealthy businessman who lives near the edge of the city on an estate property facing the waterfront. Lately our operatives here have been tracking some of his dealings. He's been supplying magical artifacts to organizations that don't appear on records. I'd like the four of you to inquire on this."

Hazim found it a reasonable mission, a literal cake-walk compared to what they had endured during their last assignement, the battle with the darkside had been one of the most trying confrontations of Hazim's life. However, the ensuing outcry from the warriors of balance was completely unexpected, Hazim had never considered to truly contest the Master's orders or motives, but the more he thought about their situation the more it seemed like they were being kept out of the loop. Hazim had never much expected, or even really attempted, to see the 'bigger picture', he was a single foot soldier in a single battle of a war of epic proportions, he would do his duty and leave the consequences to those who planned and prepared. Nonetheless, his orders were his business. The temples were supposedly brethren, three sides of the same coin so to speak, united against a common threat and for a common goal, but could there in fact be more than competitive competition between them? THe thought of infighting and rivalry between the temples at the highest echelons, to the extent that the master would consider it reasonable to have spies, or 'operatives' on another temple's world begged frightening implications. Unfortunately, Hazim would not be too surprised even if it were the case; Tallarn only united during the great war that split it in two, and despite the common foe, the allies on both sides were also composed of former enemies, confrontation and espionage was commonplace between them. Forcing the thoughts to the back of his head and focusing once more on reality, Hazim realized that the argument seemed to be winding down as quickly as it had appeared, with Maleek and Rumbling Earth seemingly content for now that the Master was acting with the best interests of their temple at heart. The thoughts of Bayle, warrior of light, however, were still unknown as he had merely watched the exchange, but Hazim couldn't help but wonder if they were along similar lines of his own, if any two of the three temples were to have the most animosity between them, it would be theirs.

* * * * * *​
The mansion seemed to draw the attention of any who neared it, a sense of foreboding and misfortune permeating through its walls. A slight shiver went down Hazim's spine at the sight of the structure, his past experiences causing him to no longer trust his previous thoughts of this mission being a simple endeavor. The group spent precious minutes outside the gates, and despite Bayle attempting to communicate with its occupants, they remained locked out; Hazim couldn't help but feel as if they were being toyed with. Eventually, Maleek grew impatient at the charades and stepped forward, utilizing his keyblade to remove the lock. He and Rumbling Earth then had no issue with forcing open the mighty gates through their brute strength, Hazim almost winced with the scraping noise of the gate, all pretext of stealth vanishing in an instant, although he had to appreciate the results, and also admit that by ringing on the doorbell they had forgone stealth from the onset.

The pathway to the manor itself was lifeless, as if the world had decided to fled the estate, or alternatively, had been brushed aside. As they drew closer, a dull sensation nagged at the back of his mind an itch almost, Hazim recognized it as the unconscious warnings of Saif, Hazim's unease could only grow, as it seemed to be inevitable that they were walking straight into a trap. After the finely furnished hallway, they encountered another obstacle, this one Hazim was glad to deal with; no longer willing to waste any time, he summoned Saif into his hand, placing the tip of the blade into the door's lock and twisting it ever so slightly, before applying his weight on the door. As he expected, the aging latch gave way and the door swung open, the dark disciple waltzed into the next room, holding the door open and gesturing smugly to the remainder of the group.

They found themselves in a grand hall, a staircase dominating the area; Hazim halted, unsure as to where to continue their search next, almost accepting the fact that the house must be deserted and that they were hunting a dead end, when the entrances and exited sealed themselves shut, a dark energy forbidding any escape. It was a simple sorcerer's trick and Hazim chided himself for walking so blindly into it, but then their opponent made an equally foolish mistake, choosing to appear above them to do battle, and undoubtedly also to gloat. The aged sorcerer was hovering above the floor, an arrogant smirk spread across his features as he summoned a force of neoshadows against the Keybearers. Immediately, Rumbling Earth engaged them, summoning an Earthquake in order to clear the way for his brethren. Maleek then used the opening to get in close with the Sorcerer, where his dark magic had less of an impact, landing a number of blows on the foe. 

Rumbling Earth slammed into the first Neoshadow, bringing it flailing to the floor, *"Quickly someone go catch that damn sorceror, at times I really would like to master the power of magnera to catch bastards like that guy."* Hazim caught Rumbling Earth's general drift and nodded in agreement, before making a running leap, propelling himself off of his comrade's back. The move allowed him to sail past the majority of the neoshadows without even the threat of confrontation, he momentarily considered if Rumbling Earth would be able to deal with all six on his own, but brushed the thought aside, he doubted even the darkside would've had an easy time of the giant. 

Using Magnera whilst still in the air, Hazim was able to extend his reach, and managed to grin despite everything, the Sorcerer had made yet another error, by utilising levitation, he may have protected himself from attacks such as quakes, but with nothing to brace against, Magnera became all the more potent. The Sorcerer, still reeling from Maleeks flurry was jerked from his position, colliding with Hazim midair, who readily landed atop of the foe. Quickly bringing Saif to bear, the keybearer easily parried the hurried blows of the disconcerted man, but a single swipe from the staff caught him off guard and caused him to lose his grip on their quarry. By the time Hazim reasserted himself, he had almost lost the advantage and decided that desperate measures might be in need. Parrying yet another blow from the staff, Hazim stabbed forward with Saif, catching the Sorcerer in the leg, the warm trickle of his blood resulting in a howl of pain. Rolling away from the expected counter-attack, Hazim once more adopted a fighting stance, the battle wasn't over, but with the wound in his leg, the sorcerer was that farther from making good his escape.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

With strong ale and good company time passed quickly, Bayle ensconced in conversation with some other Keybearers. While he would not call them friends, Bayle could not in fact name even a single friend of his, he could call them comrades. Shared tales and witticisms tended to have such a bonding effect and Bayle was pleased to see so, these were people he may come to depend on for his life. 

Bayle himself mostly listened, volunteering information only when directly addressed, occasionally making a sharp jape or observation. His men had always said he had a very dry sense of humour, deadpan in his delivery. He felt that he knew these others better however, that he had some sense of them as men. These could be dependable allies, foreign as they may be. 

The ex-soldier was careful not to overindulge in drink however, down that path lay only melancholy and experiences of war best left undisturbed. Bayle had no intention of souring this gathering with such maudlin thoughts, or distracting himself from the task at hand. Feelings like those which welled up inside after too much liqueur, which caught him in weak and unguarded moments he preferred to stay buried. 

The group’s revelry was brought to a halt by the presence of Master Erathiel. Apologetic, the Dark Master informed the group of the presence of an illicit trader nearby and requested they see to it. 

Bayle cocked an eyebrow at this. Not a day on this world, in the tow of the strange Master and already trouble beckoned. He found it unsurprising that Erathiel and the Dark Temple would have spies on another temple’s world. He was sure his own followed similar practices. It was a sad thing thought Bayle that so often men worked against each other rather than with. Such games of cat and mouse, of espionage and covert operations against one another were grossly inefficient and counter-productive. 

He wondered how Rumbling Earth and Te’veran, disciples of the Temple of Balance, the temple which held jurisdiction over this world would react at Erathiel’s continuing impropriety. Not well, as it turned out. 

Bayle’s estimation of the two rose a notch as he witnessed them stand up to the Master and ask intelligent questions. Erathiel had ready answers, but such was to be expected. 

"*Last time I checked, the Temple here was understaffed and spread thinly due to the political tension on the Western Seaboard of this continent. I do not believe distracting them at this particular time would be a wise choice. Let them protect the world from its internal demons for the time being while we see to its external threat*."
_
Was this the whole truth though_, thought Bayle, deciding it was likely not. Indeed he doubted Erathiel wanted his presence known to the Temple of Balance. Whether however it was the caution of a spymaster or something more sinister Bayle could not say. 

"*Your operatives? Tell me master*," Tav'eran didn't bother to keep the biting tone from his voice, "*Why in the hell is the Temple of Darkness working covertly on a planet squarely under the jurisdiction of my temple? My masters are very suspicious of your presence here and now I find that not only are Keybearer's of the Dark frequenting this planet, but that you have a network of spies here without the knowledge of the Temple of Balance. There is something you are not telling us..... I can feel it. I go no further until you tell us the whole truth.*" Crossing his arms across his chest, Tav'eran planted his feet, locking gazes with Erathiel. He would not be cowed by this man, his response would govern Tav'eran's next actions.
_
Ah this one grasps the truth_, Bayle thought as he leaned back against his chair, crossing his arms. Not only did Tav'eran call out Erathiel, he flat out refused to co-operate further. This one had the balls to shame a Sergeant-Major. 

Taking a deep breath, his gaze meeting Tav'eran's, resignation clear in his expression as if this was a conflict he had been expecting, Erathiel continued, '*I encourage my pupils, temporary or not, to seek the truth at every turn. Now is not the time however for infighting. If you wish, I will arrange for a member of your Temple to allay your fears at the earliest oppurtunity.*'Tav'eran could feel the weight of Erathiel's presence and power. He could feel the carefully contained rage boiling under the man's stern glare. He wielded that rage like a weapon, an amplifier for his abilities. Dark energy coalescing around him in an almost palpable, if invisible, aura. '*For now however, I fully expect each of you to heed the word of a Keyblade Master, especially when the stability of this world is being threatened.*'

And there it was, the dismissal. Erathiel had tipped his hand, displayed his power and the steel at his core. It was no explanation but a rebuke, a warning- leave such matters to those above your station. It was a strategy of intimidation Bayle had seen many times before in his service. Grunt’s didn’t question orders, they put up and shut up. 

Seemingly satisfied, a strange smile creasing the man’s face Tav'eran surprisingly acquiesced to the Master’s demands. 

"*So who feels like a walk by the sea?*" he asked wryly. 

“*I hear the sea air wonders for one’s health*” replied Bayle, with equal dryness as he gathered his coat.

*****

Arriving at a stately manor house Bayle was reminded of home. Such a dwelling was much like those erected by the wealthy merchants in the cities on his own world. It was complete with neat hedges and the ubiquities fence to keep the riff-raff out. Bayle knew however that it was more than likely that the manor’s common staff had certain dealings with the undesirables of the street and would wager more than one set of gilded furnishing or tableware had gone ‘missing’. 

The illusion was spoiled by the intercom Bayle spotted, recessed into the walls. Inwardly sighing he wondered what had happened to the simple charms of the door knocker, or if one felt luxurious, the porter and herald. Manipulating the device with a gloved hand, Bayle received no response and glanced askance to his comrades. 

With the forthrightness of his upbringing Rumbling Earth stepped forward to remove the impediment of the lock directly. 

“*Subtle no, but undeniably effective*” called out Bayle wryly, a smirk across his lips. 

As the party made their way through the grounds Bayle was struck by a sense of wrongess. In took him a moment to place the cause of his disquiet. It was the manor and its environs. It was entirely too silent and lifeless, like a tomb, he thought, brow creased. 

Once into the heart of the edifice the target of their mission made himself known. A robed man, whose head was hairless materialised atop the landing. With a contemptuous gesture the doors swung shut, and locked with an audible and ominous ‘click’. Then a coterie of neo-shadows coalesced from the corners of the room and advanced on the disciples. 

Rumbling Earth leapt into action immediately, his size belying his reaction speed. With a mighty swing the large Keybearer smashed his axe into the ground, splitting the floor and directing a shockwave into the sorcerer. Cackling with glee the robed magician simply floated into the air, the quake rupturing the ground beneath him. 

Cursing the sorcerer the primitive then barreled into one the Neoshadows, impacting full-bodily. It was the first time Bayle had seen someone crash-tackle a shadow. Using the opening Tav'eran took off after the sorcerer, blade in hand, Hazim followed leaping through the air with deadly grace.

Unsheathing _Aequitas _Bayle saw a pair of Neoshadows make for Rumbling Earth’s unprotected back, sprawled across the floor, struggling with another shadow as he was. Bayle strained forward, lunging deeply, impaling the shadow closest to Rumbling Earth’s unprotected back. The creature’s dark claws scrabbled at the length of his blade as he impaled it through the heart. Its body pierced the shadow creature dissipated, thick, oily smoke curling about Bayle and wafting upwards. 

Recovering from his lunge Bayle crouched back into a guard position, standing over the thrashing Rumbling Earth.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hazim and Maleek had caught their dark magic wielding adversary by surprise with their combined ferocity, causing the man to retread slowly with the wound in his knee and abdomen. Neither of the keybearers were under the delusion that the man had been rendered helpless however, as he still had a strong arm, a staff and dark magic at his disposal. Both of them approached from opposite sides, hounding the sorcerer towards the rear of the chamber where the door to the inner ballroom was positioned. 

At the bottom of the staircase, Rumbling Earth and Bayle had earned a lucky break as the sorcerer's momentary lapse in control rendered the Heartless confused and inanimate for a few scant moments. Siezing on the oppurtunity, each of the keybearers was able to eliminate one neoshadow each by decapitation or brute force. The reprieve was not to last however, as the creatures reverted to their baser instincts and began to advance once again. 

At this stage, you are all still confident of handling the situation yourselves. Though the battle is far from easy you are not so hard pressed as to require Erathiel's help. 

*** *** *** 

Veran, Dawn and Kyrannus had formulated a plan to capture the nimble figure in the warehouse, but it was a risky prospect at best. Kyrannus managed to keep the foe from slipping past but only at a huge expenditure of effort and skill. As the two combatants hit hard against the stacked up crates both Dawn and Veran attacked from either side. Not to the enemy themselves, but rather to the crates, causing them to fall atop the two. Veran was able to dash forward and pull Kyrannus out of the way just in time, leaving a pile of broken crates and various packages spilled over the floor. 

When the dust had cleared, the three of them approached to see the figure half buried among the debris with only the top half and the weapon bearing arm still visible. Dawn made a move to take the weapon from the still figure's hand. As she lifted it however, the gauntlet of the foe's armour came with it, revealing the armour to be apparently empty. Instantly she removes the helm from the immobile figure revealing that it too is empty. This could only mean one of two possibilities... 

All of you recognize the telltale signs of the Heartless known as possessors, a relatively weak Heartless that battles its enemies by possessing inanimate objects such as statues or suits of armour. 

However, it is also possible that the cause for this was a Nobody similarly in possession of the suit of armour. With none of you attuned to the Dark as implicitly as a purely Dark Disciple, it is impossible to ascertain the presence or not of any Heartless, meaning you are at a loss as to exactly what you are up against. It is time to make a decision. 

A possessor is a dangerous entity to be on the loose. If this be the case, it will still be in the area. Though it will likely have taken possession of something else, this confirmation will allow you to fight in full knowledge of what you're up against. 

If it was simply a Nobody however, the threat is essentially ended as whatever bound it to this realm was almost certainly connected to the armour itself. So will you risk losing valuable time searching for a Heartless that may not even be present, or will you assume the interference of a Nobody and return, empty handed, to Erathiel at the Hotel?

*** *** *** 

After a few more minutes, Rumbling Earth and Bayle had each felled another neoshadow, and both of them now advanced on the last two. Before the fight could be resolved however one of the creatures darted forth and engaged Bayle with a ferocity unseen before now whist the other zipped unnaturally fast towards the stairs. Rumbling Earth had not the speed to stop it and instead moved to help Bayle. 

The two of you will be able to finish this one off. Though it is far more vicious than normal ad may inflict shallow wounds it will fall before you. But you will not vanquish it in time to help Hazim and Maleek.

Hazim and Maleek were just about to make their final move, having backed the dark wizard into a corner. Before either could finally strike the man down however, both were hurled to the side by a charging neoshadow. Rolling over, the two of them saw the final Heartless advance on the hapless man, ignoring his shouted commands then whimpering begs. Both keybearers watched in horror as the neoshadow plunged its claws into the man's chest, eliciting a scream of torment. As the body of the sorerer whittled into nothing, the Heartless was left standing with the orb of power that had formed the man's Heart. 

Now brimming with energy, the creature transformed. It became larger, almost surpassing Rumbling Earth for body mass as it grew. Its blank face became a visage of malice as it turned and beheld the four humans before it. Its eyes displayed sentience and it now bore a grin full of pointed teeth. 

Each of you will immediately recognize the formation of a Tormentor. Hazim is especially shaken (see below for why). Though you brace yourselves for battle, the creature simply grins at you before vanishing into a dark portal and disappearing. 

Whatever was sealing the large chamber shut fades with the absence of any further dark presence and the four of you realize now that there is no time to waste. With the presence of a Tormentor, the threat is significantly increased and Erathiel must be consulted immediately. Make your way back to the Hotel. 



Possessor: 



These Heartless are almost invisible in their natural forms but a keybearer's sight is able to see them more clearly. Even so, those not attuned closely to the Darkness will struggle to track them and their presence. Possessors typically take control of inanimate objects such as statues, suits of armour or even machines in order to target their prey. In their natural form they are little more than a floating blank visage of Darkness and are easy prey for a Keyblade.


Nobody: 



An individual who has lost their Heart to the Darkness will sometimes continue to exist in some diminished capacity. In most circumstances they will be no more than a disembodied spirit bereft of power or drive, some however will be much stronger and will have their own unfathomable goals to achieve. They are capable of many supernatural abilities, some possessing elemental magic and others relying on possession and subterfuge. 

All Nobodies are immune to the corrupting influence of the Darkness but are still vulnerable to direct attacks by magical means, including attacks from the Keyblade.
 

Tormentor: 



One of the most fearsome Heartless breeds ever encountered, the Tormentor is formed when a being of Dark power succumbs to the Darkness in their hearts and is taken completely by the Heartless. An already powerful Heartless, typically a neoshadow but sometimes an Invisible or a Shadowstalker will consume the individual Heart and Soul, becoming an entity greater than the sum of its parts. 

A Tormentor possesses the same drives as any Heartless, however this is coupled with the sentience of the being it consumed. Though it does not have the raw power of a Darkside, the ability to think and plan, and control its lesser brethren often makes such a creature an even more dire threat. 

A Tormentor is often the tragic result of a Heartless cult leader, a dark sorcerer and even Dark Keybearers who took that one step too far down the dark path...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

These things happen so fast, that afterwards trying to remember the passages of a fight the mind cannot pin down each move and counter stroke but I had seen a slight change in my opponent's stance, saw that his sword could only stab forwards. And so I had moved.

I stepped back from the lunge, swung a feint and then when I thought he would be off balance I snarled and back swung with a blow that would have disembowelled an ox.

He leapt backwards, not off balance at all and my blow scythed a harmless six inches from his neck.

He swung at me, I parried easily then countered his back swing which followed as naturally as the day follows the night. The clanger of the swords was loud as he edged forward and swung blow after blow. I parried the cuts, sensing as they became harder but just as I expected him to put real force into his blow he checked a blow, let go of the sword in mid air, snatched it with his left hand and slashed it straight down towards my head. He did it with the speed of a viper striking. Darklight caught that downward cut. 

I do not know how.

Suddenly there was death above my skull but somehow my blade was in the right place and the warrior leapt easily backwards. I kept going forward, cutting and lunging to drive him to where Veran and Dawn prepared to drop the crates on him. Then his foot slipped on a patch of rubble and his leg went out from under him. He reached out with his left hand to check himself and I roared his death and raised Darklight high. Then I stepped back. The slip was false. But to watch it was marvellous and I had very nearly been fooled for I could have sworn the slip was an accident. But he turned the slip into a sudden motion that swept his sword around to where my feet should have been. I can still hear that blade, hissing, as it swept. Just inches above the floor. 

The blow should have sliced into my ankles, but I was not there. I watched the warrior calmly as he cocked his head almost ruefully then stood.

He came forward hard and fast to drive me back with a dazzling series of short cuts, quick lunges and sudden sweeps. I let the sweeps go un-parried while the other attacks I touched away as best I could. But eventually one cut beat me squarely. It cut into my left vambrace. He ripped the blade back, trying to saw its edge through the armour to the bone. But I flicked my arm out of the way, lunged with Darklight and so drove him back. I leapt forward, dodged sideways from a lunge and thrust a kick into his side. He staggered backwards and I knelt and raised Darklight. The tip glowed and the Smiting Lance erupted from the blade. He parried the bolt but was driven backwards, his sword glowing white hot. I ran forward and swung Darklight with all my force. The single blow, driven with all my strength while he was still dazed from the Smiting Lance drove him backwards but as I did it his foot hooked round my knee and I fell after him. He flipped back to his feet and slashed down at me. I caught the cut on my sword's blade and kicked him so that I had space to climb to my feet.

Then he came back at me, faster than ever. I took several cuts to the chest, two to the thigh and three to the arm. None pierced my armour but I bore bruises for the better part of a month afterwards. I let him hit me in the arm, curled my arm around the blade to trap it and pulled him forward, slamming my forehead into his helmet. He staggered back, I kicked him but he knocked the kick aside. Then I cried "Now."

As we slammed into the stacked crates Dawn and Veran collapsed them. Veran darted forward and dragged me out of the way of the falling crates. After he had done so I turned to him, gave a curt nod and a word of thanks before turning to approach the warrior with Dawn. She reached for his weapon but the hand came with it. She checked the helmet.

The armour was empty.

I recognized the signs of a possessor but it could also be a Nobody.

I wouldn't risk that. Veran was stating that he wanted to report to Erathiel. I walked up and said bluntly "then I won't stop you Veran. But I will remain here to discover whether it was a Nobody or a possessor. We can't risk a possessor being unleashed on the undefended citizenry."


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Grinning at Hazim, pleased that they had worked so well in concert, Tav'eran turned his gaze, suddenly filled with righteous fury, a predatory snarl plastered on his face, as his eyes returned to the Dark Sorcerer. The pathetic man was flat on his ass, scooting away from the Keybearers as fast as he could. Tav'eran raised Elghain, its shining blade crossing his body in a ready defense. These sorcerers wer cockroaches, wiley devils that were even more dangerous when cornered. 

A specacular bruise was starting to creep over the left side of the sorcerer's face and he bled lightly from wounds in his abdomen and knee, curteousy of Hazim's excellent blade work, but he still had a glimmer of madness in his eyes. "We take him, now, alive," Tav'eran called to Hazim, "I am sure that Erathiel and the other Masters of this planet's temple have questions for him."

As he moved forward, intent on tying the man into a preztel and carrying him back to the Dark Master, something tickled his senses, a warning. Tav'eran dove to the side, tackling Hazim, bearing the smaller man to the floor with him. He had barely reacted in time just throwing himself and his fellow Keybearer out of the path of a rampaging Neoshadow that had approached from behind. 

Rolling to the side, disentangling himself from Hazim, Tav'eran watched in horror as the Neoshadow made straight for the downed sorcerer. The tiny man, wretched and mewling, raised his hand and his staff, foul incantations on his breath as he tried to regain control of the shade. His scream as the Neoshadow plunged claws of pure darkness into his chest reveberated down Tav'eran's spine, rooting him to the spot, powerless to stop the man from being consumed by the creature made from pure nothingness. As his body fell away, the dark robes and pale skin evaporating into the air, Tav'eran's heart caught in his throat as the Neoshadow stood, stillness embodied as it stared at the orb of power clutched in its ebony fist. Before Tav'eran's eyes it began to shift, growing in size and stature to a height and breadth that almost matched the giant Rumbling Earth. The blank slate that had once been its face transforming into a malicious visage of a predator. Blazing red eyes shone from beneath dark brows and a maw of razor sharp teeth seemed to grin in Tav'eran's direction.

Its contempt radiated off of it, spurring Tav'eran into action. He lunged, Elgahain held high, but before he could reach it the Heartless stepped through a portal into the darkness of the ways. With its disappearance the oppressive feeling of dark magic lifted from the mansion. The main door sprung open as a refreshing breeze coursed through the slight opening and caused the shutters that had previously been shut tight to flap noisily against the cool brick of the now deserted home. 

Tav'eran, staring at the place where the beast, a Tormentor, for it could be nothing else, had disappeared, raised his voice loud enough for his companions to hear. "Things have gotten more complicated. That was a Tormentor, proof enough that a heartless cult resides on this planet. We must report to Master Erathiel."


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Seizing his chance as the shadows fell idle Bayle leapt forward once more, skewering another of the foul creatures on the end of his blade. With a screech the foul thing dissipated leaving nought but a greasy residue in the air. The reprieve was all too short however as the neoshadows fired into furious activity again. 

Though pressed Bayle was unconcerned. Only hours ago they had faced worse odds and triumphed. A handful of neoshadows, whilst dangerous was nothing they could not handle. They keybearer’s confidence proved well founded as he dispatched another of the hateful creatures. The touch of Aquitas, dully glowing was anathema to them. 

Step, parry, riposte, parry, lunge. Fighting neoshadows did not require high technique, merely a methodical perseverance and strong arm. Strength and a base cunning they possessed in spades but few of the heartless harboured true intelligence. Bayle was of the opinion it was the mind which was the greatest weapon. 

The strong but unthinking swordsman could be led to commit foul deeds. The mind founded on logic, order and rationalisation however could not be turned to the wayward path. No for the wise it took deliberate intent to commit evil. The angry mob which burned an innocent man deserved less blame than the demagogue who whipped them into it. 

Soon there was but two shadow left. In a synchronised display the caused Bayle to momentarily revise his previous belief one launched itself with a suicidal desperation at the keybearer whilst the other raced up the stairs. 

The ex-soldier turned keybearer could only defend himself as he watched the solitary shadow ascend the stairs and make for his companions. Rather than assault them from behind the neoshadow instead turned its claws on the cowering sorcerer. 

As it did so Rumbling Earth moved to Bayle’s aid. The two of them managed to overcome the unusually ferocious beast, though the effort left Bayle with a gash across his forehead. More of an irritant than debilitation, the wound left Bayle blinking blood from his eyes. He could see all too well what was occurring on the landing however. 

In a dreadful apotheosis the monster swelled in size, brimming with stolen power. With dark majesty is surveyed the humans, not with fear or trepidation but contempt. The foul thing oozed malice and raw power. Lurking behind pitiless eyes Bayle saw a dark and terrible mind. A Tormentor had been born into this world. 

As quickly as it had been born it disappeared, vanishing into a dark portal of black energy. As it did so, the doors of the chamber swung open, the sorcerer’s magic gone. A lull fell upon the room, broken by Tav'eran’s basset rumble. 

"Things have gotten more complicated. That was a Tormentor, proof enough that a heartless cult resides on this planet. We must report to Master Erathiel."

“I concur” agreed Bayle as he ripped a strip of cloth from a curtain to act as a bandage. Wincing, he tied the rough strip about his head. “Events are moving at a rapid best, we would do well to keep pace with them”.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth could feel the pressure on his back, as one of his fellow keybearers used it as a launch platform to assail the the sorcerer. But it also helped him to further pin down the Neoshadow he was wrestling with. It flailed wildly with it arms and legs, scratching at Rumbling Earths heavy armour unable to penetrate the black metal. Laughing loud both at the desperation of the neoshadow he was witnessing, not used to fight pinned down, and from the sounds of pain the dark sorcerer was making upstairs. Rumbling Earth head butted the Neoshadow several times, while hitting it in the side with his free left arm. Crushing what ever it was that held the neoshadow together. As the fight went out of it, Rumbling Earth was able to diengage it. Kneeling on the creature, his knee holding it to the ground. Rumbling Earth could bring his axe to its neck decapitating the shadow simply by pressing the blade down through its neck.

Raising himself from the ground, Rumbling Earth looked around. Bayle had handled another neoshadow, two was left. But before he could act or think this was going to be easy, one of the Neoshadows bailed up the stairs, the other attacked Bayle with furious abandonmen, forcing the former soldier on the defensive. Rumbling Earth did not have the speed to intercept or catch the fleeing Neoshadow, but he was certain that his comrades would be able to handle the downed sorcerer and a Neoshadow, so Rumbling Earth went over to help Bayle. Charging his axe Gram with lightning, Rumbling Earth started to swing at the Neoshadow, that to begin with was too fast and dodged and evaded the axe strikes, it was even able to make some strikes at Rumbling Earth which did connect bouncing of his armour. But it removed the pressure from Bayle, and soon he joined in on the attack. And between the two of them expecially against the superior swordmanship of Bayle the creature soon found itself in trouble, and was decapitated.

As the fight was over, Rumbling Earth turned his attention upstairs to the other keybearers the escaping neoshadow and the sorcerer. What he saw filled him with dread, the Neoshadow had plunged its claws into the sorcerer and consumed his heart. Growing in size to rival his own, Rumbling Earth started to run up the stairs as fast as he could, but it was in vain, as what he knew was a tormenter escaped through a dark portal.

Tav'eran spoke first after the event, with Bayle quickly agreeing to the suggestion to report back to master Erathiel. Rumbling Earth stared in silence for a moment at the place where the tormentor had disappeared. His pulse slowing down, getting control over his hastened breath. First then did he realise that the dark magic had been lifted from the house, and he could feel the warm wetness of blood under his armour. One of the neoshadows Rumbling Earth had fought, not knowing which one, had been able to wound him slightly under one of his shoulder guards.

Letting his blade and helmet disappear, but keeping the rest of the armour on, Rumbling Earth turned around nodding at his fellow keybearers.

_"Well fought all, but it is a minor catastrophy that a tormentor have been set loose. I agree that we need to report to master Erathiel as quickly as possible. I suggest we send the fastest of us ahead to make the report. Its obvious not me. The rest of us stay here to secure the house, and look for further clues and evidence. Hopefully we can find something that will make us able to stop this dark cult before it have any further successes."_


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The sorcerer retreated in desperation from the two Keybearers, their attacks having rendered his defences useless and his pitiful attempts at countering their furious blows were met with the difficulty of those of a child. Hazim knew that the victor of this battle was already decided, all that remained to be seen was for how long the sorcerer would put up a fight before finally sucumbing to his betters. Hazim and Maleek surrounded their opponent, taking their time with the final confrontation, they had no need to rush their victory, and any hasty moves could result in unnecessary consequences. Regardless, Hazim felt the grin plastered on his face, he was enjoying the battle, dealing justice to those who dared think that they could stand against the Keybearers. Hatred fed his excitement, sorcerery was a dark art, and those who fell painted the worst image of the temple, they made others doubt them, loathe them, and suspect them, if ordered to, Hazim realised that he would gladly slit the throat of the man before him.
"We take him, now, alive," Tav'eran called to Hazim, "I am sure that Erathiel and the other Masters of this planet's temple have questions for him."
Answering with a swift nod, Hazim had reached a similar conclusion, the sorcerer would prove useful, and Hazim knew that the Dark Temple held no love for those who twisted the arts, and held nothing back from punishing those who strayed. The man would meet justice in time, but not after some good could come from this. 

Suddenly, Hazim felt himself barrelled aside, the attack was swift and unexpected; the first thought through the Keybearer's mind was condescending, he had lost his perspective of the greater battle, and his fellow Keybearers had been overwhelmed by the Heartless, and now he was as good as dead. However, soon it became apparent that this was not the case. Hazim pushed himself up, both shocked and angry at Maleek for potentially costing them their victory, but he was stopped short when he witnessed the scene in front of them. The Neoshadow cut off the pitiful commands and whimpers of the sorcerer as it's pitch black hand tore into his chest; the cries of agony emanating from the sorcerer seemed to reverberate within Hazim's own soul, threatening to tear it apart. His mind reeled as the Neoshadow began to convulse and grow, soon dominating the room, but still it was nothing in comparison to the Darksider they had faced earlier. The eyes however, proved that it was no longer a mere beast, no more a creature of brute strength, Hazim was in a daze, the mental assault of the corruption of one of the Dark Arts was tearing at him, and all that focused in his muddled vision were the two gleaming eyes and the malicious grin of the Tormentor. 

"...suggest we send the fastest of us ahead to make the report. Its obvious not me. The rest of us stay here to secure the house, and look for further clues and evidence. Hopefully we can find something that will make us able to stop this dark cult before it have any further successes."
Hazim's senses slowly began to return to him, the deafening screech in his ears faded away, only becoming apparent when it was gone, Hazim had felt like the event had dragged on for minutes, but in fact only a few seconds had passed. Even as his fellow keybearers discussed how best to deal with the situation, Hazim could only nod mutely in agreement, his attention locked on the spot where the sorcerer once was.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

_"Well fought all, but it is a minor catastrophy that a tormentor have been set loose. I agree that we need to report to master Erathiel as quickly as possible. I suggest we send the fastest of us ahead to make the report. Its obvious not me. The rest of us stay here to secure the house, and look for further clues and evidence. Hopefully we can find something that will make us able to stop this dark cult before it have any further successes."_

Rumbling Earth's deep voice put aloud the thoughts Tav'eran had rolling around in his head. He wondered how it had come to pass that a cult capable of what this sorcerer had done, even before the evolution of the Tormenter had come to pass, had gone unnoticed by the temple on this world. It was a most troubling thought. One that he did not really want to explore. Could it be that the temple itself was corrupted? _"No,"_ he told himself, _"That is your paranoia speaking, report to Erathiel and move on."_ 

"I agree friend, a thorough examination of this place is definitely in order. I can't help but think that this sore has been festering far too long and it may be that we will find the answers we need buried here somewhere." He took a deep breath, "I suppose I will go to Master Erathiel. Bayle would you care to accompany me while Hazim and Rumbling Earth begin their work here?"


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

And with quite a loud crash, the crates came crashing to the floor, with Kyrannus only just being pulled out of the way by Veran. When the dust had cleared, the group approached the debris to see the figure half buried, with his torso and head being visible along with his weapon arm. Dawn reached over to disarm the figure, remembering how formidable a foe he was at fighting, but upon lifting the weapon the gauntlet of the figures armour came with it. Puzzled, Dawn looked closer at the armour only to find that it was completely empty. She recognized the signs of a Nobody, for this looked like a textbook example of one, but it was also possible that the armour had been possessed by a Possessor, which would be a lot more dangerous and mean that the creature was still in the warehouse.

Dawn turned to Kyrannus and Veran to discuss their next move. Veran stated that he felt that they should report back to Master Erathiel, both to relay what had happened and to seek his opinion on what they should do. Kyrannus stated that he would keep searching to discover whether it was a Nobody or a Possessor who had possessed the armour. This left Dawn in a difficult situation, for she wasn’t sure she trusted Kyrannus to the extent she trusted Veran, but agreed with his position that they should stay and search for whatever had possessed the armour. She turned to Veran and said, “I am going to stay and search for the Possessor. We need to discover what possessed the armour, so we can learn how to better defend against it. I hardly expect there to be a maze of crates around next time” She thought she saw a look of disappointment on Veran’s face, but it was gone as soon as it appeared. He merely nodded before turning to head back to the hotel.

With that, Dawn turned to Kyrannus and asked, “ So…. How do we search for one of these things again?”


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

Dawn and Kyrannus searched thoroughly for a good half an hour, but their investigation proved fruitless as there were no traces of Heartless to be found. The simplest conclusion was that a Nobody had formed recently and in its weakened state had sought the armour as a means of increasing its interactive abilities. Its behavior seemed consistent enough, having little in the way of self preservation instincts beyond fleeing and little in the way of raw power. 

Eventually, the two decided Veran was correct, and proceeded to return to the hotel where The Dark Master Erathiel would be waiting. 

Dawn, Kyrannus, give a brief description of your search. You will look through this district and question any bystanders you come across. None will know anything and no traces of your quarry will be found, ending your search.

*** *** ***​
Hazim and Rumbling Earth proceeded to tear the mansion apart from the inside out as they searched. No stone was left unturned and no nook or cranny overlooked. There was little to be found it seemed, until Hazim chanced across a hidden sub chamber in one of the bedrooms. Inside was a small shrine to the Realm of Darkness and scattered pieces of paper containing what looked like dossiers. Believing that these would likely point out more members of the cult, he called Rumbling Earth and the two of them left to return to the hotel immediately. 

Describe the search. You are in a large stately manor, there will be a lot of high end furniture, trinkets and assorted useless luxuries of a similar nature. The search takes you just under an hour.

Veran, Maleek and Bayle returned to find Master Erathiel in a sour mood. The disappointing outlooks of Titus and Magar had prompted the Dark Master to instruct his pupils to return to the Homeworld and continue training. A message scried to the custodians of the Primary temple had ensure they knew of the two pupils' poor attitude towards the duty they upheld. 

Veran delivered his report first, detailing the encounter with the armoured figure and Dawn and Kyrannus' decision to search further. Bayle then gave a report on their confrontation and the formation and subsequent escape of the Tormentor. 

Erathiel heard both reports before allowing himself a few moments to consider the situation. 

*'This is... a disaster.'* He said at last. *'In the past, my temple has surrendered worlds lost this far in order to preserve Keybearers' lives.'* His lip curled slightly at seeing the pupils' stunned and horrified reactions to this. *'But I assure you, I have no intention of taking this course myself.'* 

At that moment, Herman approached the group in the courtyard dining area and beckoned to Erathiel. At the Dark Keybearer's prompt, the old man spoke. *'Master Erathiel, I received a message from Jonas. He says that Zeke has disappeared while out on an assignment.'* 

Maleek instantly recognized the names. Jonas is the Custodian Master of this world and Zeke is his disciple. Maleek was a friend of Zeke before they had received their training assignments the year previous, with Zeke being assigned as a custodian and Maleek being assigned as a traveler. Instantly, the Balance Keybearer stepped forth to demand more information. 

*'I am afraid that is all I know.'* Herman shrugged apologetically. *'The temple to the far west has gone quieter in recent years. In fact before today it had been several weeks since I had heard from either of them.'* 

*'That doesn't matter.'* Erathiel said flatly. *'Our duty is to prevent the Heartless from taking this world. Once it is safe from the external threat, we can worry about the stability within.'* 

For the time being, you will all rest until the others return. 

*** *** ***​
_An hour later... _

With everyone assembled, Erathiel allowed another ten minutes for the group to gather their wits. During this time, Maleek informed them all of the situation with the local temple. And further, of Erathiel's refusal to allow an investigation. Time is short, so if a decision is to be made, now is the time to make it. 

Each of you are aware of the difference between travelers and custodians. For a custodian disciple to have vanished in his own world is an ill omen indeed. Aelius Tertius seems to be cursed from inside and out. 

*ALL:* If you wish to continue under Erathiel's command, state your intention to the others now. Likewise if you think it prudent to lend aid to the local Custodian master here, make the decision. Both courses are valid and will affect the story depending on the numbers. For now, you need only make the choice. 


----------------------------------------

Custodian: 



Custodians are keybearers assigned permanently to the safeguarding of a world from within. The world becomes their home and they maintain the balance of power within, often acting as spiritual leaders but other times working from the shadows. Generally, they lack the raw power of a traveler, so are given this task instead. 

Some Custodian Masters are old keybearers no longer suited to the life of a traveler. Likewise many Custodian Apprentices are yet to find their feet and are given these assignments as a way of easing into their role.


Traveler: 



Travelers are the most common class of keybearer. They are tasked with traveling between worlds as needed to ensure that the creatures known as Heartless are kept in the Realm of Darkness. They perform investigations to root out the weak links that allow the Dark Realm access to the Realms of Light, and in dire cases are dispatched in greater numbers to engage in combat with the armies of Heartless that have been known to manifest. 

The path of the Traveler is fraught with peril, as even journeying between worlds requires exposure to the raw essence of Darkness itself.


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

Veran released the energy he had stored in the tip of Darksun. The blindingly bright beam blasted from the end of his blade, shattering crates above and around the combatants. The combined attacks of Dawn and himself started an avalanche of debris. Veran had to dash forward as quickly as he could to grab Kyrannus out of the torrent of splintered wood.

The composed bearer of Balance gave Veran a short nod of appreciation before returning his attention to the task at hand.

The mysterious warrior had been buried underneath the crates, just as they had hoped. Now only his arm protruded from the rubble, and Dawn was reaching to disarm him. Little did they know that she would literally dis-arm him. The gauntlet of the empty armor came up with its weapon.

Veran knew what this could mean, but he felt in his gut that it hadn't been a Possessor. It was likely a Nobody, too weak to even manifest its own body. Veran voiced his desire to report back to Master Erathiel immediately, and the reaction was as he had expected. Kyrannus was passionate that he stay and search to make sure the area was, and would remain, safe. Dawn, on the other hand, seemed torn. She looked between them for a brief moment before stating that she would stay and search as well.

Veran was disappointed, as he had hoped to have some company on his journey back to the hotel, but he knew that it was better with two searching rather than one. With a nod and a smile to them both, he turned and set out at a trot, determined to get back to the hotel quickly.

The walk was not long, but it gave him time to reflect. He thought of the mark that covered his back, the stylized sun that had once shown him as belonging to a man. He considered briefly that the ink must be some kind of magic, because it had never faded or stretched as he grew, and no scars showed through it.

He snapped out of his thoughts when he got to the hotel, where he strode quickly to the common area and stood before the Master. After a quick prompt, Veran set in to his report, telling the story from the time they arrived at the fourth warehouse to the time when he departed. During the report, Maleek and Bayle entered, back from their assignment. Veran had a hard time recognizing them, as he had spent very little time with this band of apprentices since they had been thrown together rather unceremoniously.

As soon as Veran finished, Erathiel asked the other two to tell their story. When they finished, the Master paused for a few moments, looking to be deep in thought.

'This is... a disaster.' He said at last. 'In the past, my temple has surrendered worlds lost this far in order to preserve Keybearers' lives.' Veran was shocked to hear a master from any temple say as much. 'But I assure you, I have no intention of taking this course myself.' The Master finished.

Immediately, the innkeeper walked up, saying that a local Custodian disciple had gone missing. Veran didn't recognize the names, but he knew that it was very bad news when a Custodian disappeared on his own world.

Maleek quickly stepped forward, wanting to know more. Veran assumed that the Balance wielder knew the missing disciple, and was worried for his friend. The innkeeper knew nothing more, and Erathiel put an end to the conversation by returning to the assignment at hand, the threat of the Heartless.

With that, the apprentices were dismissed to wait for the rest to return. Veran had a seat a fair distance from the Master, finding that he was not comfortable with the man's easy dismissal of a lost Custodian.

The boy, always hungry, even more so since he had unleashed so much energy in the warehouse, ordered a plate of food. As he ate, his thoughts returned to the sun, the symbol he used to center himself. It was almost like meditation, except with food.

An hour had passed, and Veran had sort of dozed off for a few minutes, still exhausted from the past couple of fights. Everybody had returned by now, and Erathiel was getting ready to address them. A few minutes passed, which Veran used to gather his wits.

Maleek then stood before them and filled them in on the situation so far, as well as telling them of the missing Custodian and Master Erathiel's refusal of an investigation. Veran, looking around, saw a lot of mixed emotions.

He himself had had his time to think it all through, and so he stepped forward. 
"I will continue under Master Erathiel's command." Veran said calmly. "The issue of the missing Custodian is more than a little disturbing, but I have the feeling that either direction we look, we will end up in the same place. This world is in danger, and the biggest threat we know of is the Heartless cult."

With that he stepped back, watching to see how others would react.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Tav'eran and Bayle left the manor house, taking the path from the front door of the manor house out onto the street at a quick pace, Tav'eran's thoughts were consumed by the events of the past twenty-four hours. Their problems were rapidly multiplying. Unable to keep his thoughts to himself, the feeling of unease that permeated him almost forcing him to seek out the thoughts of another, he turned to Bayle. "The situation here is more dire than Erathiel led us to believe. First a Darkside whose appearance he says is linked to the troubles on this world, now these obvious signs of foul magics performed by prominent citizens, and now the appearance of a Tormentor!" He will blow out sharply, punctuating his sigh, "I wonder why he is so keen on keeping the local temple out of this business. I would think that whatever internal strife this temple has to deal with is nothing compared to the threat of a heartless cult. What it that man hiding? What is it that he does not want us to know about?"

Bayle slowly nodded his head in agreement, “the situation is escalating”. With a lopsided smile, absent of humour he continued, jaded and weary, “He does not involve the local temple because he fears to give them power. The dark disciples have always been insular, Earthiel’s insistence on doing this alone does not surprise me in the least. Arrogance and paranoia are the chief virtues of their kind.”

It was Tav'eran's turn to bob his head in agreement, Bayle's statement ringing true with Tav'eran's own experiences. "Still this fresh news may provoke a change of course," Bayle finished. The statement matter of fact, Tav'eran catching the tone in his voice that seemed to indicate that, despite his statement, Bayle did not believe this to be true any more than Tav'eran did. 

"I am not so sure," Tav'eran said sullenly, "Master Erathiel seems to be the kind of man who already has a course of action laid out. An endgame decided upon before all of the facts have made themselves available. I fear for this world, especially in the hands of a man who seems to care little for it save for his desire to rid it of the darkness that has taken root here." 

A stoic nod and a slight grimace Bayle's only response as Tav'eran picked up his pace, a feeling of urgency driving him forward. 

***​
As he and Bayle entered the common room of the inn, they found that veran had returned from his mission as well and was providing Erathiel with a report of his own. Tav'eran's turned his full attention to his brother keybearer as he spoke of the battle they had had with what appeared to have been a possessor and his eyes narrowed, wheels turning as he once more went over the information available. With all of these powerful creatures of Darkness manifesting, it became more and more apparent to Tav'eran that they had to be dealing with a heartless cult. Nothing but that could draw these beings of nothingness to this world with such frequency. 

Whatever it was that Erathiel felt about what Veran had said he did not say as he turned his attention to Tav'eran and Bayle who launched into a very detailed report of what they had ecountered. As he listened Tav'eran could almost feel Erathiel's anger deepen, his grasp of the situation sparking the ire that lay beneath his composed exterior. As Bayle finished, Erathiel closed his eyes, taking a deep breath as if to compose himself before locking his gaze on them once more.

'This is... a disaster.' He said at last. 'In the past, my temple has surrendered worlds lost this far in order to preserve Keybearers' lives.' Tav'eran's hand, the one clad in his alien gauntlet flexed, his other hand reaching almost instictively to his belt for a blade. There was no way that he was going to allow Erathiel to even consider the thought. He would die at the dark master's hand he had no doubt in his attempt to stop him, but as his fury built, Tav'eran began to steel himself, waiting, breath held in aching lungs, waiting for Erathiel's next words. As the Dark Master took in those warriors under him, his lip curled and his hands rose forestalling any comments before continuing, "But I assure you, I have no intention of taking this course myself."

_"Of course you don't,"_ Tav'eran thought to himself,_ "Because you know that the Temple of Balance would never allow it. But what would it take for you to change your mind?" _ Tav'eran, already on edge, fumed at the fact that he now had another worry. One more thing to add to the mix.

A biting retort, words half-formed on sneering lips almost leapt from him of their own accord, and would have if Herman, the innkeeper, had not bustled quickly into the room. The rotund man was obviously upset, concern plastered across his face clear for any to see. The old man approached as Erathiel motioned him forward. "Master Erathiel," Herman panted, catching his breath," I received a message from Jonas. He says that Zeke has disappeared while out on assignment."

Tav'eran's stomach lurched. He knew both of those men. Jonas was the Custodian of the local temple. A solid man of many years experience. But it was mention of Zeke that really caught his attention. Tav'eran and Zeke had been together for most of their training and Tav'eran's first real true friend. He had lost track of Zeke once they had each received their assignments at the end of their training, but he knew that unlike him, Zeke had been assigned as a custodian. Another coincedence? Perhaps.... What were the odds that he had randomly ended up on this world, dealing with the threat they were dealing with, and that it was the very world his friend had been assigned to. 

"Herman," Tav'eran stepped forward, his voice sharp, businesslike, "You must tell me more of what you know of Zeke's disappearance. It cannot be a coincedence that a Keybearer is missing as the situation on this world becomes more dire." He wanted to grab the man. To shake the answers out of him. His patience was thin and his anger grew with every passing second. 

"I am afraid that is all I know." Herman shrugged apologetically. "The temple to the far west has gone quieter in recent years. In fact before today it had been several weeks since I had heard from either of them." Even more bad news. 

"That doesn't matter.' Erathiel said flatly. His voice cracking like a whip, snapping Tav'eran's head in the Dark Master's direction so quickly he heard the bones crack against each other, unbridled fury coursing through his body, growing stronger and more vehemenent as Erathiel spoke. "Our duty is to prevent the Heartless from taking this world. Once it is safe from the external threat, we can worry about the stability within. For the time being, you will all rest until the others return." 

"It doesn't matter?!" Tav'eran barked, spittle flying from his lips as his anger boiled over "A missing Keybearer must be a priority Master. I have a hard time believing that Zeke's disappearance is unrelated to the Heartless Cult growing on this planet." Seeing that Erathiel calmly stood in the face of his outburst, Tav'eran took a deep breath, trying to calm his raging emotions. "Perhaps we should split up and come at this investigation from two angles. I could take Rumbling Earth and Aseer and search for Zeke, we would gain an ally if he is found, and it is more than possible that we shall meet each other in the middle for the Heartless Cult must be responsible."

Staring at Tav'eran a moment it seemed that Erathiel was choosing his words carefully,"By your own account, Disciple, we have a Tormentor to contend with as well as this damnable cult. Such a threat requires as many hands as we can commit to the task. And while it may seem beneficial to have Zeke fight alongside us, the nature of his disappearance means we would lose more by searching for him than we would potentially gain. We simply cannot spare the loss."

Tav'eran's shoulders tightened, the way this man callously tossed aside the fate of his friend making him want to lash out at Erathiel. He restrained his desire to slam his fist into the Master's impassive face, to make him understand that the life of his friend was important not just to the assembled warriors as an ally, but to Tav'eran on a personal level. 

"I assure you, under any other circumstances I would lead the search myself, but these are hardly normal circumstances. I must ask for patience." PATIENCE! Tav'eran's mind screamed at him. It was laughable. While they ran at the beck and call of a Master that Tav'eran was convinced had ulterior motives, his friend could be dying. But, he could tell that Erathiel was trying to accomodate him, even if he did not like what the man was saying he had pledged his support, and Tav'eran was a man of his word. 

Tav'eran stared at Erathiel for some time, before finally saying, anger controlled but speaking through clenched teeth, "I can't say that I like that answer Master. I have a hard time abandoning anyone to an unknown fate, let alone a friend. However, I must reluctantly agree that the Tormenter must be the first priority. As soon as is prudent I will be leaving to find Zeke." Nodding resolutely, Tav'eran turned his back on Erathiel and stalked out of the common room towards his room.

***​
An hour later, as he wandered back down to the common room, Tav'eran thought back to his conversation with Temzak in his report. Temzak seemed as concerned as Tav'eran was with the condition of the temple and Zeke's disappearance and he promised to look into the matter from his end. His grizzled master refused to overturn Erathiel's orders, grinning at the way Tav'eran spoke of it, his desire for Temzak to do just that purposefully poorly hidden in his words. His master's response still clear in his mind,"I do not seek to countermand the order of a fellow master. In saying that however, I would always place saving the life of a fellow before destroying an enemy. Know that whatever decision you make, you have my full support in the matter." The affection that Temzak felt for his favorite pupil had been clear to Tav'eran. But instead of making him sure of his course of action with regards to Erathiel's plans, he found himself even more conflicted. 

Entering the the common room, he found his fellows assembled, waiting for instructions from Erathiel. "Just so those of you who have not heard know," Tav'eran spoke quietly, making sure that his words were for them and them alone, "The local temple is less solvent that we had lead to believe. Even now, Zeke, one of the custodians and a friend, is missing. Erathiel refused to allocate resources to look for him. I have agreed to help Erathiel until the Tormentor is dealt with, but as soon as is prudent I am leaving to look for my brother Keybearer." Taking a deep breath he finished, "I will not tell any of you what to do, but Erathiel's one track mind on this situation is going to be a hinderance and despite his insistance, I thinking finding a missing Keybearer should be the top of our priorty list."


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Bayle left the mansion with Tav’eran in step, venturing back into the streets of the city. Bayle could see the other disciplies’ jaw working as he ground away at some problem. Shortly the man turned to Bayle saying. “"The situation here is more dire than Erathiel led us to believe. First a Darkside whose appearance he says is linked to the troubles on this world, now these obvious signs of foul magics performed by prominent citizens, and now the appearance of a Tormentor!" He will blow out sharply, punctuating his sigh, "I wonder why he is so keen on keeping the local temple out of this business. I would think that whatever internal strife this temple has to deal with is nothing compared to the threat of a heartless cult. What it that man hiding? What is it that he does not want us to know about?"

Bayle nodded his head in agreement, “The situation is escalating”. With a lopsided smile, absent of humour he continued, jaded and weary, “He does not involve the local temple because he fears to give them power. The dark disciples have always been insular, Earthiel’s insistence on doing this alone does not surprise me in the least. Arrogance and paranoia are the chief virtues of their kind.”


It was Tav'eran's turn to bob his head in agreement, Bayle's statement ringing true with Tav'eran's own experiences. "Still this fresh news may provoke a change of course," Bayle finished. The statement matter of fact, Tav'eran catching the tone in his voice that seemed to indicate that, despite his statement, Bayle did not believe this to be true any more than Tav'eran did. 


"I am not so sure," Tav'eran said sullenly, "Master Erathiel seems to be the kind of man who already has a course of action laid out. An endgame decided upon before all of the facts have made themselves available. I fear for this world, especially in the hands of a man who seems to care little for it save for his desire to rid it of the darkness that has taken root here." 


Consumed with his own dark thought Bayle only gave a slight nod and tight smile as Tav’eran picked up the pace, seemingly eager to confront Erathiel. 

***
The bad news continued as the two Keybearers arrived back at the inn. The other group it seemed had also had a run in with the heartless, a possessor this time. The situation was indeed escalating rapidly thought Bayle, how would the Dark Master respond? 

Then it was Bayle’s turn to report. He did so, quickly and succinctly, keeping his opinions to himself. In Bayle’s experience superiors did not care for what you thought, only the facts of the matter. This was doubly true when it was bad news, as this certainly was. Indeed the ex-soldier could practically feel the anger emanating from the older man. So Bayle limited himself to the facts. It took a conscious effort not to snap out a salute from force of habit as he finished. 

'This is... a disaster.' Erathiel said at last. 'In the past, my temple has surrendered worlds lost this far in order to preserve Keybearers' lives.' His lip curled slightly at seeing the pupils' stunned and horrified reactions to this. 'But I assure you, I have no intention of taking this course myself.' _ That may be just what will be required_ thought Bayle. It was an extreme act, truly a last resort but he could see the logic behind it, the absolute sense of necessity when one couldn’t win, but could only stop the enemy from winning. 


At that moment, Herman approached the group in the courtyard dining area and beckoned to Erathiel. At the Dark Keybearer's prompt, the old man spoke. 'Master Erathiel, I received a message from Jonas. He says that Zeke has disappeared while out on an assignment.'

With Tav’eran stiffening beside him, Bayle judged he knew those names. The keybearer of balance stepped forward interrogating the barkeep. "You must tell me more of what you know of Zeke's disappearance. It cannot be a coincedence that a Keybearer is missing as the situation on this world becomes more dire." Bayle could see the restraint the keybearer was forcing upon himself, fists balled at his sides. 

"I am afraid that is all I know." Herman shrugged apologetically. "The temple to the far west has gone quieter in recent years. In fact before today it had been several weeks since I had heard from either of them."

Erathiels then harshly interjected, 'That doesn't matter.' 'Our duty is to prevent the Heartless from taking this world. Once it is safe from the external threat, we can worry about the stability within.'

Tav’eran exploded at this, confronting the Master, who stood unbowed in the face of the younger keybearer’s anger. Bayle was interested in Tav’erans reaction. The man obviously cared deeply for his friend, how far would he be willing to go? Still he was able to see the larger picture, agreeing to suspend the search for his Zeke until the current crisis was resolved. 

***

Later in the common room, Tav’eran approached the assembled group. "Just so those of you who have not heard know," Tav'eran spoke quietly, making sure that his words were for them and them alone, "The local temple is less solvent that we had lead to believe. Even now, Zeke, one of the custodians and a friend, is missing. Erathiel refused to allocate resources to look for him. I have agreed to help Erathiel until the Tormentor is dealt with, but as soon as is prudent I am leaving to look for my brother Keybearer." Taking a deep breath he finished, "I will not tell any of you what to do, but Erathiel's one track mind on this situation is going to be a hinderance and despite his insistance, I thinking finding a missing Keybearer should be the top of our priority list."

“Tav’eran” began Bayle, trying to inject some warmth into his voice, “I know the pain of losing a comrade and i sympathise with you but you must not lose sight of the bigger picture”. “To chase after one Keybearer whilst a word is gripped by an invasion of the Heartless is like treating a cancerous patient’s cold before his tumors”. “We must address the root cause of this world’s ills before its symptoms.” “I agree with master Erathiel’s course of action”.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Rumbling Earth looked around the mansion, not really looking for clues to begin with, just getting a general feel for its layout. Trying to see if there were any inconsitencies in its construction that could hide any clues. It was obvious that the inhabitants had done what they could to hide there affiliation with darkness. Rumbling Earth could hear Hazim starting upstairs in his search, so Rumbling Earth forced his way into the basement, the door locked but easily destroyed by his axe. Looking through the rooms, it was clear on the dust and cobwebs that the basement was hardly used for anything but storage for junk. Not hidden shrines or anything, moving up and into a large stately library. Bookcases made from fine and rare woods, lined the walls, a drinking cabinet in one corner with a fine selection, and luxurious leather chairs in a corner with a small table making for a peaceful reading place. But Rumbling Earth was not here to read, so looking through books that looked worn or out of place, opening cupboards and overthrowing bookcases looking for secret passageways. Finding nothing Rumbling Earth moved out in the hallway, suddenly Hazim called out from a upstairs bedroom that he had found something. Quickly moving up Rumbling Earth found that Hazim had found a secret chamber in the bedroom. It had a small disgusting shrine to darkness, and several files and dossiers on people that Hazim and Rumbling Earth agreed could only be targets or affiliates of the cult.

_"Great work Hazim"_ Rumbling Earth laughed giving a heavy pad on the shoulder of Hazim. Finding a suitcase, Rumbling Earth filled it with the papers, for transportation to master Erathiel. Before leaving lightning up his axe Gram, Rumbling destroyed the Shrine thoroughly and completely, making sure there was nothing left that could even be glued back to its former glory to darkness.

Returning roughly an hour later than the rest of the keybearers, all was gathered Maleek had disturbing news, that one of the planets custodians one named Zeke had disappeared, but no search efforts had been arranged and that Master Erathiel was focused on hunting the Tormentor. Rumbling Earth could not blame the master, as a Tormentor could tear the world apart, and then several more custodians would disappear not to mention the loss of lifes would be staggering. Standing in silence a few minutes contemplating his options, Rumbling Earth did not really hear what the others said or discussed.

Rumbling Earth opened his eyes and stepped up to Master Erathiel, handing him the briefcase with the dossiers.

_"Sir this is what Hazim and I found at the mansion where the tormentor was created, it is filled with files, papers and dossiers on a lot of people. We have not exmined them well enough to ascertain if they are on people of the cult or maybe targets. But they were all hidden in a secret chamber, where the sorcerer had a shrine to darkness. Im thinking there must be clues to what the cult is up to, or atleast names of people we can interogate. I know there is now two paths we can take, follow you hunting down the cult and the tormentor, or look for a custodian disappeared. Now I can not see into the future, but I have a feeling that both paths will snake into the same goal saving this planet and possible other worlds. And I believe attacking this goal from two different angles will improve our odds of success and survival. So I think it is a good thing if we split up and deal with each problem, what ever my fellow Keybearers decide I will follow the group that can benefit mostly from my presence._


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

“Nothing,” I said, not allowing my inner frustration to show. Dawn seemed honest, seemed trustworthy but I had not survived thus far by taking risks. Well, strictly speaking that was not true. I took risks every time I fought. Fighting the Darkside, where I had drawn so much power that I had felt drained of life for hours afterwards. Fighting the nobody or tormentor where I had attacked alone, trusting only in Lady Luck that I would survive. Survive I had, but nobody can live forever and one day my luck would run out. 

My luck did run out.

But that is a later part of this story and I will not tell it now, I will tell it in its proper place. When that is? Well you’ll have to read on and find out.

But I did not trust easily. It had saved my life. But that is a tale for another time and another place. And it is a tale that brings back foul memories.

But enough of my ramblings, it is time to tell you how Erathiel’s plans began to fall apart.
__________________________________________________

When myself and Dawn returned the Dark Master was in a thunderous mood. He seemed ready to explode at any moment and bring the place down around him. Which, having watched him destroy the Darkside, I had no doubt as to whether he really could do so or not. He could, and it was looking like he would. I removed my mask as I listened to Ta’veran speak, holding it loosely in one hand. When he spoke of Zeke, it fell from my nerveless hand. I felt shock and did not care if my face showed it.

But I refused to let anyone see the sadness welling up inside me.

Ta’veran’s pain and determination as he spoke of his wish to search for his friend were obvious and before he left the room I walked to him and placed a single hand on his shoulder and held him still. I searched his eyes, searched his soul and saw a man shattered by the death he had witnessed but wanting to do good, wanting to help his friend. I released my grip and stepped back.

“I will help you Ta’veran, whatever Erathiel wishes,” was all I said before I turned and walked away...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Update*

As the minutes passed, the tension continued to build. Silence was in the air for a few moments after Erathiel re-entered the waiting room where all of them were seated or standing in a tense impatience. The Dark Bearer met each of their gazes briefly, lingering slightly longer on Maleek before coming to rest on Hazim's impassive eyes. What seemed like an imperceptible nod passed from Master to Pupil before Erathiel continued past them to the opposing door that lead outside. 

*'I'm leaving in less than a minute. I expect all of you to be ready for what you'll be doing next.'* He told them all. 

After he exited the room and the door closed behind him, Hazim approached Maleek and whispered in a low voice. 

*'That was subtle, but I think it was the go ahead.'* Hazim said. 

*'For what?'* Maleek demanded. 

*'Let me tell you about... our policies.'* Hazim grinned. What followed was lost to everyone but the two of them.


Afterward, Maleek turned away. He seemed to sigh deeply before steeling his resolve and drawing Elgahain with a tense fist. Nodding to Kyrannus and Hazim, he left via the opposite door to Erathiel to begin his search. 


Hazim has told Maleek and interesting aspect of Dark Bearer operating policies. This information has given Maleek all the push he needs to initiate his search and Kyrannus will follow him at a word. Hazim, despite his loyalties to the dark temple, is technically within the same boundaries. 

Yru0, given that you failed to update or make a concrete decision in the ooc thread, you have a choice here. You may follow Erathiel or Maleek at your own whim. Anilar, due to your vague post, Rumbling Earth has the same freedom of choice. You can continue to follow the command of the acting Master Erathiel or side with your fellow Bearers of Balance. *I strongly recommend you post your decision in the ooc thread first just in case your action posts are delayed, for the benefit of the others.* 

Everyone else will continue to follow Erathiel. 


* * *

Maleek's group: 

You will leave via the northern entrance of the hotel, putting you on the main road of the Aeleus capital and the one that will eventually lead you to the Temple of this world and a direct encounter with Master Jonas. It is Kyrannus who has the idea to hire a skimmer to make the journey easier. A short walk from the hotel is a vehicle hangar offering vehicles for rent. A six seater skimmer craft is available, and the clerk is kind enough to grant use for free on account f your station. You all have cause to be thankful for the non secrecy state of this world. 

The skimmer moves at an incredible speed, taking the group well out of the city in a few minutes and onto a freeway between towns. Despite being preoccupied, Maleek is the first to notice the sky darkening above them and the rumbling of distant thunder. It would appear that the Tormentor you left behind is planning its move... 

Before any of you can entertain notions of guilt or thoughts of returning, the roadway just ahead of you explodes, blasting a few nearby vehicles clear of the area and launching the skimmer you're on into the air. With an expert or lucky reaction, Kyrannus manages to right the skimmer before it impacts the ground. All of you leap clear and rush back to investigate. Before you rising from the crater it caused is a Heartless that the orders classify as an Invisible. Despite the name, it is very clearly flying before you and it flourishes its blade to attack. 

Two of you will struggle, three of you will manage and four of you will finish the fight with relative ease. This is where other player choices become important. When you have all posted your intent, I will post the next stage of the fight. 


* * *


Erathiel's group: 

You will assemble outside just behind where the Dark Master waits. He looks back and nods impassively, noting the number that remain his to command. Whether he is pleased or disappointed is impossible to tell, but he shows no signs of abandoning his mission. He begins to walk, beckoning you all to follow before a rumbling noise echoes from the sky above. The scattered clouds begin to swirl above and the sky darkens as they grow.

*'Looks like we don't need to search at all.'* Erathiel muses. *'It has come to us.' * 

A dark figure emerges from the vortex above and begins to leer down at them. The unmistakable form of the Tormentor seems to be mocking the Keybearers below as it raises a single hand. From the shadows and surrounding buildings come forth shapes of darkness, some human and others less so but all intent on one thing... 

At a glance, there are seven possessed cultists and eight neoshadows to contend with, and unknown possibilities of more yet concealed. Erathiel's Keyblade forms in his hands, as do all of yours a split second later. His eyes lock with those of the Tormentor for a moment before he brings his attention back to you and the approaching enemies on the ground. 

Nearby, two neoshadows have begun to hunt civilians in the streets near your position. The possessed cultists have made a beeline for your group, and the remaining six neoshadows close in more slowly, seemingly content to allow the weaker fodder to take their toll first.

Dawn is in the best position to intercept the neoshadows hunting the civilians to the left of you, however Bayle is better suited to the task of eliminating them. While Dawn can use protection techniques to buy time, only Bayle has the raw power to contend with two such enemies at once. 

Bayle must choose between assisting Dawn, and assisting Veran. The younger boy is assailed by three cultists to the far right of the formation. Though he can presumably defeat them, of greater concern is the neoshadow lurking behind. 

*Erathiel* is a veritable powerhouse, single handedly holding at bay the other four cultists while periodically lashing out with magic to dissuade the circling neoshadows from encroaching closer. 

If Rumbling Earth or Hazim are present here, they are targeted by two neoshadows each. 


*** *** ***


Invisible: 





A very powerful Heartless, taking an almost humanoid form reminiscent of the warriors of feudal worlds. They carry blades of unknown origin, seemingly formed of condensed dark magic. They are agile and strong, surpassing neoshadows for threat and resilience. Though they appear to be cunning and strategic fighters, the truth is they simply mimic the combat ability of their opponents. Several documented reports include instances of neoshadows attempting to throw their swords when faced with warriors utilizing throwing knives or the Strike Raid Technique. However it has been discovered that they are physically unable to relinquish their weapons, even to simply switch hands. 



Light Bearer Temple Policy of Conduct (Overview): 





The Temple of Light operates under strict rules of a chain of Command. The Grandmaster of a Temple is the supreme authority of his given region, and at any time a council can be convened via advanced scrying magic. Beneath each Grandmaster is a number of Masters, the mainstay of the Keybearer forces. Each Master may have anywhere up to three or four disciples. Depending on rank and ability, Masters or Disciples can act as basic instructors to fresh recruits or work as field agents. Typically, a Traveler class holds sway over a Custodian class of equal rank. 


Balance Bearer Temple Policy of Conduct (Overview): 



The Temple of Balance acts under loose democratic principles, with issues of major importance being assigned priority usually by the most local temple. Further intervention will be deemed necessary or not by a majority vote of the closest available Masters at the earliest opportunity, usually by scrying magic and then acted upon accordingly. Rituals such as initiation or Promotion are also typically judged by a group of Masters or Disciples as the case may warrant. These principles are drilled into Disciples' heads at a very early stage in training. However the Masters and Grandmasters recognize the often vital aspect of autonomy, and acting in an emergency without prior consultation is an easily forgivable act.


Dark Bearer Temple Policy of Conduct (Overview): 





The Dark Temples advocate absolute autonomy, granting each Master to act as he sees fit to accomplish his task. Such freedom however comes at a hefty price. Each and every member of the Dark Temple is the carrier of a magic tag, a latent spell that allows those with the correct sense to follow their actions with a specialized form of scrying. Typically only the Grandmasters are capable of using this spell, and most Disciples will be unaware of its existence until their promotion to Master. 

Each Grandmaster of the Dark Temple is an anonymous figure, their faces never seen and their power bordering on the godlike. They rarely take to battle, instead devoting their extensive energy to keeping their charges under a watchful eye. 

The principle of autonomy carries through all ranks. So while a Master may assign his Disciples a certain goal, how the disciple achieves said goal is at his own discretion.


----------

